# Passenger Complaint: Uber Drivers Call Him to See if the Fare is "Worth It"



## annstan60

I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


----------



## Blackout 702

annstan60 said:


> we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations.


Actually we are in the ride share business. I'm not a cab or a bus driver. If I don't want to share a ride, I don't. It's unfortunate that some riders don't understand the distinction.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Blackout 702 said:


> Actually we are in the ride share business. I'm not a cab or a bus driver. If I don't want to share a ride, I don't. It's unfortunate that some riders don't understand the distinction.


That's a pretty damn good analogy of rideshare.


----------



## DirtyRead

For some reason all logic and practical business sense are forgotten or just out right ignored. We are not civil services. We don’t get paid by the city, state or federal gov. We are not obligated to do anything we don’t want. Man, it took Mcdonalds how low to offer breakfast after 10am. Why because even though the sell food they felt it was not profitable to sell breakfast all day. They were wrong but thats not the point. The fact that anyone can call us doesn’t mean we have to drive everyone. Now myself I would take the guy the first and establish additional compensation to do it next time if need be. But enough of the soccer mom soapbox statements. The customer is always right is not in the Bill of Rights and the aint a customer until I agree to the job. 98% acceptance rate chanes are great i will pick you up.


----------



## Hogg

Unfortunately, sometimes drivers have to do things like that to make sure they don't lose money on a trip. The ride share companies are all too happy to send a driver on a trip that will end up with a net loss for that driver.

They could easily make sure that all trips are profitable with the information they have. They know the starting and stopping points for the trip, as well as the average amount of requests, or likelyhood of getting a request in both areas. They have the VIN numbers for all the cars in the system and could easily get fuel MPG information for each car. They know where we are and if we will have to use toll roads before picking up or after dropping off a passenger.

The fact is that they don't look out for us. I have been on money losing trips several times and won't be tricked into taking another one.


----------



## DrivingZiggy

I got $1.75 put in my account for those extra miles. Not much, but it's something.


----------



## Drago619

Blackout 702 said:


> Actually we are in the ride share business. I'm not a cab or a bus driver. If I don't want to share a ride, I don't. It's unfortunate that some riders don't understand the distinction.


make no mistake..your a cab driver using an app to be connected with fares..they use the term ride share to get around all the legalities of it...because drivers pull this move so much now every ones cancel rate is on watch and drivers that may have to many legit cancel trips get deactivated..if you dont want to take fares in certain places then dont drive with your app on in those places..if your gonna try and only drive surge then only turn on when needed. getting bad trips is the cost of doing business. of course everyone knows its your car and your business and you can run it as you see fit..but i will agree with uber when you get deactivated for to many cancels.


----------



## steveK2016

A rider is not obligated to tell the calling driver where he's going. 

However, I would suggest to him that if both pick and and drop off is remote, to tip his drivers. There is probably only a few drivers that would be in his pickup zone if it truly is as remote as he says and eventually they'll learn his pickup location. If he doesn't tip, he may get more and more issues getting a ride even if he doesn't disclose his destination.

I dont know if the newest app does it still, but at one point when a ride was canceled it'll ask if the driver called and asked them to cancel. I'm sure Uber will hold those type of reports against you if the driver does it often.

All can be solved by tipping the drivers though!


----------



## Blackout 702

Drago619 said:


> make no mistake..your a cab driver using an app to be connected with fares..they use the term ride share to get around all the legalities of it...because drivers pull this move so much now every ones cancel rate is on watch and drivers that may have to many legit cancel trips get deactivated..if you dont want to take fares in certain places then dont drive with your app on in those places..if your gonna try and only drive surge then only turn on when needed. getting bad trips is the cost of doing business. of course everyone knows its your car and your business and you can run it as you see fit..but i will agree with uber when you get deactivated for to many cancels.


Actually, no. You're wrong. I am not a cabbie. I am a ride share driver. That's why I have the option of talking with a potential passenger before I even drive to their location so that I can determine if I would like to take them to their destination or not. Let's say I need to get to my full-time job in 45 minutes and my passenger wants to go somewhere that's an hour away. I have the right and the ability to simply decline the request.

Driving with my app turned off would not have any effect on this situation except to cause me to lose out on the time that I have left so that was kind of a dumb suggestion. Getting bad trips is not the cost of doing business for me, but apparently it is for you. Sorry about that. Uber takes into account that some trips will be cancelled for various reasons, and that's why the ability is built into the app.

If you don't know the difference between a cabbie and a ride share driver then you should read a few more threads on the subject, or maybe do some research on the Internet.


----------



## Blackout 702

steveK2016 said:


> A rider is not obligated to tell the calling driver where he's going.


Then that rider is going exactly nowhere.


----------



## Drago619

Blackout 702 said:


> Actually, no. You're wrong. I am not a cabbie. I am a ride share driver. That's why I have the option of talking with a potential passenger before I even drive to their location so that I can determine if I would like to take them to their destination or not. Let's say I need to get to my full-time job in 45 minutes and my passenger wants to go somewhere that's an hour away. I have the right and the ability to simply decline the request.
> 
> Driving with my app turned off would not have any effect on this situation except to cause me to lose out on the time that I have left. Getting bad trips is not the cost of doing business for me, but apparently it is for you. sorry about that. Uber takes into account that some trips will be cancelled for various reasons, and that's why the ability is built into the app.
> 
> If you don't know the difference between a cabbie and a ride share driver then you should read a few more threads on the subject, or maybe do some research on the Internet.


You realy think the option in the app to contact the rider is to find out where they are going??? Ok.....ride share driver or cabbie..both for hire driving..please dont think your better because you dont have a sign on top of your car.


----------



## steveK2016

Blackout 702 said:


> Then that rider is going exactly nowhere.


You are entitled to make auch a policy, but know that Uber is keen on this tactic and it may not be long before it catches up to you. This may not be the best paying job out there, but if we had better options we would have already taken it by now.

Hope it doesnt bite ya in the butt but as long as you understand and accept that risk, its on you.


----------



## Blackout 702

Drago619 said:


> You realy think the option in the app to contact the rider is to find out where they are going??? Ok.....


Uh... yeah, see when you call or text someone, you can actually say anything that you'd like. It's really amazing technology that's been out now for several decades. Again, you really should do some research.


----------



## Blackout 702

steveK2016 said:


> You are entitled to make auch a policy, but know that Uber is keen on this tactic and it may not be long before it catches up to you. This may not be the best paying job out there, but if we had better options we would have already taken it by now.
> 
> Hope it doesnt bite ya in the butt but as long as you understand and accept that risk, its on you.


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Shangsta

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


His mistake was answering the call. If I was a pax I would not answer a call or text for my destination. Sure the driver may cancel but it could be a long profitable trip for him he is choosing to miss out on.

While I get the uber screws us part of cherry picking. Really you are screwing other drivers.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Shangsta said:


> His mistake was answering the call. If I was a pax I would not answer a call or text for my destination. Sure the driver may cancel but it could be a long profitable trip for him he is choosing to miss out on.
> 
> While I get the uber screws us part of cherry picking. Really you are screwing other drivers.


The passenger wants to get from where he is, to where he wants to be. He's "missing out" as well as he won't get picked up. The next Uber partner to accept the ping, might be a local Hanson guy who wants to get near his own home.

As far as Uber "cracking down" on "cherry picking", that is a real problem for Uber as partners aren't inclined to take losing trips for any kind of extended period.


----------



## Blackout 702

Shangsta said:


> While I get the uber screws us part of cherry picking. Really you are screwing other drivers.


I don't get the logic here. A rider wants to go from point A to point B. I, as a driver, want to take him from point A to point B. His last driver didn't want to take him on that particular drive, so I got the call (and the fare). How did I get screwed?


----------



## crazy916

Shangsta said:


> His mistake was answering the call. If I was a pax I would not answer a call or text for my destination. Sure the driver may cancel but it could be a long profitable trip for him he is choosing to miss out on.
> 
> While I get the uber screws us part of cherry picking. Really you are screwing other drivers.


If the trip destination wasn't profitable after I picked you up, I would inform you that you need to cancel the trip because I am not driving there and to call your next driver and let them know so you are not wasting his or your time.


----------



## elelegido

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


Then have him call a cab. Rideshare is a bargain basement ride service - not all rides, including long distance one ways, are suitable for rideshare at base rates.


----------



## UberHammer

DirtyRead said:


> Man, it took Mcdonalds how low to offer breakfast after 10am. Why because even though the sell food they felt it was not profitable to sell breakfast all day.


That's not why they didn't sell breakfast after 10am. They didn't sell it after 10am because the grills needed to be set at a lower temperature for cooking eggs and a higher temperature for cooking hamburgers. They would stop selling breakfast, turn up the temp on the grills, and start selling hamburgers.

Of course what they serve today really isn't food, so it is all just heated at the same grill temperature.


----------



## touberornottouber

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


I personally have never done that. BUT the problem is obviously too low pay. So Uber customers are actually going to get this when the mileage rate is low. I would seriously suggest to him that he complains to Uber that they ought to RAISE the rate in order to help the customer experience. I know this seems like a joke but it isn't. When the rates are this low (like 65 cents/mile) customers have to suffer through this stuff. I think most customers would rather pay 40 cents more a mile than to have to deal with three drivers in a row canceling and being late with the pickup due to the games.


----------



## UberHammer

I_Like_Spam said:


> As far as Uber "cracking down" on "cherry picking", that is a real problem for Uber as partners aren't inclined to take losing trips for any kind of extended period.


I understand why people call it cherry picking, but it's not. If anything, it's avoiding rotten fruit.

Uber just randomly sets the distance that I can get a request from. I had no say in it. They didn't ask me. They just set it. And they change it from time to time, again without any of my input at all. I mean, why even set it at all if you aren't going to ask for my opinion. I'm in Columbus, Ohio, so I won't get requests from Dayton... but why not?!?!? Seriously, why not just send me requests from an hour away? I'll just ignore them.... but I don't have to because Uber has set a limit on the distance I can be requested from. The problem is Uber thinks even though I shouldn't have to go an hour to pick someone up that I should go 20 minutes to pick someone up. Why? Why the hell do they think 60 minutes away is not okay, but 20 minutes away is? How did they come to that conclusion? Again, they didn't ask me. And honestly, whether or not I can make the money I need to make by going 20 minutes away or even an hour away is my business, NOT THEIRS!!!! If they want it to be their business, then I become their employee. So as long as Uber wants to keep drivers as independent contractors and not employees, riders who are long distances away from drivers are just going to have to hope drivers are willing to come get them. Granted the drivers should just ignore the ping based on the lack of information Uber provides. So yes, accepting it, calling the rider and then cancelling is a dick move. But the rider didn't lose anything. Had the driver ignored it, the rider is still without a ride.


----------



## WeKeepItRollin

I did this just last night. I was in the downtown area of my city at 1:45 AM. The bars close at 2 by state law.

I got a ping to a very rural address 18 minutes away.

I sent a text, asked the rider where he was going. He sent back an address, about .7 miles away from the pickup location in his same shitty backwoods neighborhood.

Insta-cancel. Bye. Sorry, not sorry. Try walking your lazy ass next time, or call a cab company, which will probably start a meter on the way out to you.


----------



## Ms.Doe

Blackout 702 said:


> Actually we are in the ride share business. I'm not a cab or a bus driver. If I don't want to share a ride, I don't. It's unfortunate that some riders don't understand the distinction.


Unfortunately, fibber doesn't understand the distinction!


----------



## touberornottouber

WeKeepItRollin said:


> I did this just last night. I was in the downtown area of my city at 1:45 AM. The bars close at 2 by state law.
> 
> I got a ping to a very rural address 18 minutes away.
> 
> I sent a text, asked the rider where he was going. He sent back an address, about .7 miles away from the pickup location in his same shitty backwoods neighborhood.
> 
> Insta-cancel. Bye. Sorry, not sorry. Try walking your lazy ass next time, or call a cab company, which will probably start a meter on the way out to you.


It's not the PAX's fault though. If anything it is Uber. At the very least Uber ought to waive their commission and give it to the driver when we drive 10+ miles to go pick someone up.

I realize in your exact situation that probably would not have helped much but in many others it would make a difference. It's also a matter of respect. The driver is going above and beyond and the very least they should get is a greater percentage than normal for doing this.


----------



## Blackout 702

Ms.Doe said:


> Unfortunately, fibber doesn't understand the distinction!


Lol, well regardless of anyone else understanding the difference, at least some of us do.


----------



## wk1102

steveK2016 said:


> All can be solved by tipping the drivers though!


Raising the rates would be more beneficial.


----------



## wk1102

Blackout 702 said:


> Five Stars and an Above & Beyond badge!


 Sweet! Life is good


----------



## ABC123DEF

UberHammer said:


> That's not why they didn't sell breakfast after 10am. They didn't sell it after 10am because the grills needed to be set at a lower temperature for cooking eggs and a higher temperature for cooking hamburgers. They would stop selling breakfast, turn up the temp on the grills, and start selling hamburgers.
> 
> Of course what they serve today really isn't food, so it is all just heated at the same grill temperature.


Is it food-like substances that they're serving these days? You know...kind of like Breyer's ice cream is now "frozen dairy dessert".


----------



## Shangsta

Blackout 702 said:


> I don't get the logic here. A rider wants to go from point A to point B. I, as a driver, want to take him from point A to point B. His last driver didn't want to take him on that particular drive, so I got the call (and the fare). How did I get screwed?


Because the previous driver knew it wasnt a profitable trip. They are passing on a crappy trip to you.


----------



## Shangsta

crazy916 said:


> If the trip destination wasn't profitable after I picked you up, I would inform you that you need to cancel the trip because I am not driving there and to call your next driver and let them know so you are not wasting his or your time.


This would work on most pax but smarter pax wouldnt cancel the trip knowing they would get charged for it so they would wait for you to cancel it.

And most drivers take the fares they get. I think its a minority here who cancels unprofitable rides by calling the pax ahead of time.


----------



## Blackout 702

Shangsta said:


> Because the previous driver knew it wasnt a profitable trip. They are passing on a crappy trip to you.


Read for context, my friend. "A rider wants to go from point A to point B. *I, as a driver, want to take him from point A to point B.* His last driver didn't want to take him on that particular drive, so I got the call (and the fare). How did I get screwed?" If I want to take the rider, and the rider wants a ride, and the previous driver had a reason to not want to do the ride (profit, distance, time, potty break, whatever), no one is getting screwed.

Also if a rider is trying to get a ride share driver to pick him up and there is just (for whatever reason) absolutley no way on god's green planet that any ride share driver in the world would want to take it, then... (wait for it)... no ride share driver should take it! They can call a friend or buy a donkey or get some well-needed exercise for all I care. It isn't the slightest bit my concern that every person in the world get to where they want to go. Again, I am a ride share driver. I share my ride when I want, where I want, and with whom I want.


----------



## Transportador

Smart riders WILL call or text the drivers to tell them that they need to go somewhere far out or remote. This is way better than letting the drivers show up then cancel because they can't do the trip. I get some riders who would text me saying they need to go to San Francisco from San Jose. When they do this, I want to take them since they are obviously nice and smart people with considerations for the drivers, not just being selfish. People just really don't know how to use rideshare properly at all. More and more they treat us like taxis, which we are NOT.


----------



## Danny3xd

I'm with you Annstann. I accepted this gig and that request. As a man I accepted a biz contract. (say what ya mean and mean what ya say. ((Paraphrasing the Christian Bible, Book of Job. I'm not a Christian but the Bible like most theological "how-to's" gives great business advice)

If I said yes, whether or not it is to my benefit, I said yes. I am now morally obliged to finish the work I accepted.

Bottom line for me. Don't be a wuss. Be a grown up and accept some times, some things suck. If they suck for to long, I move on.


----------



## Atom guy

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


I do this all the time if the ride is 15+ minutes away. Nothing worse than traveling out of area for a minimum fare ride. Are there really drivers happy to do a 45 minute round trip for $3.00 or whatever? Get real.


----------



## Danny3xd

An after thought. If we all did what we signed up for, we would all make better money as our reputation enhanced. But one can only rely on one's self. 

A satisfied customer will keep it to themselves and not give it much thought.

A very highly satisfied consumer might tell 1 or 2 people.


A pissed off end consumer will go out of their way to tell 8 to 11 people how a service or business sucks.


----------



## WeKeepItRollin

The obvious solution would be to have every single fare calculate from the point of acceptance to the point of drop off.

But that would make too much sense, and all the rural inbred hicks wouldn't be able to waste a driver's time with half-hour 3 dollar trips. Uber seems to encourage riders to not consider their driver as a real person, this is just one more means to do just that.


----------



## mrpjfresh

If enough drivers would just refuse these remote, faraway pings, the actual problem could get solved. Customers would complain to Uber about not being able to get rides instead about drivers calling and cherry picking, which is just a symptom. President Jeff Whatshisface would then (hopefully) have to address the heart of the issue and actually incentivize drivers to accept these requests.

If you, OP, think is more honorable to have someone pull you away from a surge for a $3 min fare, 45-60 minutes of your time so they can buy beer and tip you with only a complaint about their wait time... knock yourself out and get that "honor" badge. We are ICs, not employees. Treat the customers right but look out for your own bottom line.


----------



## dirtylee

My motto is other drivers. We aren't friends & I'm not going to screw myself to help you out. I'm the dude that will get your pax to cancel you & request a ride with me instead.


----------



## DirtyRead

UberHammer said:


> That's not why they didn't sell breakfast after 10am. They didn't sell it after 10am because the grills needed to be set at a lower temperature for cooking eggs and a higher temperature for cooking hamburgers. They would stop selling breakfast, turn up the temp on the grills, and start selling hamburgers.
> 
> Of course what they serve today really isn't food, so it is all just heated at the same grill temperature.


Right so the did not perform a task they other times do because of the time or money needed to do so did not turn a profit. It is the same as telling a pax no I am unwilling to take that trip at that price. if it takes me longer to get to a pax the the ride itself that is not a fare i want to take.


----------



## DirtyRead

Shangsta said:


> This would work on most pax but smarter pax wouldnt cancel the trip knowing they would get charged for it so they would wait for you to cancel it.
> 
> And most drivers take the fares they get. I think its a minority here who cancels unprofitable rides by calling the pax ahead of time.


You have to call ahead for a few reasons. I have no problem sending a refund rider request if they cancel and I asked them to I just don't want the hit in acceptance but it is better then burning money. When the hell did U.N.I.C.E.F get into the ride share biz.


----------



## DirtyRead

Shangsta said:


> Because the previous driver knew it wasnt a profitable trip. They are passing on a crappy trip to you.


If you work in a big city with a lot of drivers and you get a trip request 15mins away even 10 mins away you should know at least 1-2 drivers have passed on the ride unless it is really late like 4am. there is no promises it is crap i have had a few turn out great you never know but you can bet smart if you gamble


----------



## DirtyRead

touberornottouber said:


> It's not the PAX's fault though. If anything it is Uber. At the very least Uber ought to waive their commission and give it to the driver when we drive 10+ miles to go pick someone up.
> 
> I realize in your exact situation that probably would not have helped much but in many others it would make a difference. It's also a matter of respect. The driver is going above and beyond and the very least they should get is a greater percentage than normal for doing this.


No its not the pax fault but its not the drivers responsibility to pick him up. If you are far from town only going a short distance be willing to wait longer and/or pay more. try an airline with the same criteria and see.


----------



## Blackout 702

Shangsta
I know for a fact that you can think of several reasons that you would consider valid for not taking a particular rider, so it's not a matter of black and white but more a matter of degree. What you call "cherry picking" is just what another person conside


DirtyRead said:


> those are actually not narrow but wide and diverse politics race sex simulated sex and human anatomy. you may think his views with in such interests are narrow but that would be a matter of opinion.


*blink*
Try not to read too much into the posts. There are some that are clearly serious and some that are clearly... not.


----------



## tohunt4me

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


Better pay could change all of this.
Instead we get " badges".


----------



## Skinny1

I did this last weekend and will continue to call if it's far to pickup.
One pax did not respond to my ("where are you going") text.... he was canceled on.
I called another pax he said a decent distance and I told him on my way... it's that easy.
Pro Tip: add 2-3 minutes to whatever Uber tells you distance is, it sounds better. If you don't want to go to them just say, "you might have better luck finding someone close by, I am a ways away".
Only a jerk (or 75% typical Uber pax....not Lyft)would expect you to travel far for a short trip.


----------



## Tedgey

crazy916 said:


> If the trip destination wasn't profitable after I picked you up, I would inform you that you need to cancel the trip because I am not driving there and to call your next driver and let them know so you are not wasting his or your time.


Then you should cancel. Or are you afraid that would put you in violation of your TOS? Sounds kinda shady to me, asking pax to do your dirty work.

Meet the Uber driver. Shady, not so bright.


----------



## Blackout 702

Tedgey said:


> Meet the Uber driver. Shady, not so bright.


I keep seeing great quotes to use in my signature.


----------



## Tedgey

UberHammer said:


> Uber just randomly sets the distance that I can get a request from


I think you mean arbitrarily not randomly.

UberOn


----------



## Tedgey

Blackout 702 said:


> I keep seeing great quotes to use in my signature.


You're welcome


----------



## Blackout 702

Tedgey said:


> You're welcome





Lyftonly said:


> Pathetic desperate losers, begging for tips and working for 2 dollar commutes.


This place is a gold mine.


----------



## Mattio41

So, I am very fortunate of where I live, has a very respectable mileage rate. That being said, i still have made it a personal policy of nothing over 10 minute drive, and even then, It would have to depend on how busy I am. If I am very slow, then I am inclined to take the ride, hoping that it will put me in a better position. I dont call the PAX to find out where they are going, I roll with it.

BUT, that being said... I have been burned where I have accepted a ride that is further than I want and several miles. Only to get there, and have the PAX tell me, Ohh, we are just going down the street. Yeah, it burned my ass that I traveled 15 minutes or so to get you, and you literally are going a half a mile that you could F'n just walk. But I also have had situations, where I have done the drive out, caught a short fare, but immediately as I was dropping that person off, caught a dream ride because of where I happened to be.

I am hearing from PAX's though, how they will no longer respond to "Where are you going" questions. I do call PAX's when the bars are letting out to make sure I have them positioned in a spot where I can come swoop in and pick them up. Any customer who does not answer their phones after 3 attempts and a text saying i am trying to coordinate with them, does get cancelled. Especially during a rising surge.


----------



## Blackout 702

Tedgey said:


> I think you mean arbitrarily not randomly.


Arbitrary: Determined by chance, whim, or impulse, and not by necessity, reason, or principle.
Random: Having no specific pattern, purpose, or objective.

Uber - Random and Arbitrary.


----------



## Tedgey

Shangsta said:


> This would work on most pax but smarter pax wouldnt cancel the trip knowing they would get charged for it so they would wait for you to cancel it.
> 
> And most drivers take the fares they get. I think its a minority here who cancels unprofitable rides by calling the pax ahead of time.


This practice has depressingly become the norm, at least in Los Angeles. I had a guy drive to my house and tell me sorry, I can't take you, I was hoping you were going to Riverside, which with traffic at that time was a good hour and a half away. I had a young lady cancel on me because she said she had to pick her kid up from day care in *15 minutes! *


----------



## Tedgey

dirtylee said:


> My motto is other drivers. We aren't friends & I'm not going to screw myself to help you out. I'm the dude that will get your pax to cancel you & request a ride with me instead.


Meet the UberDriver. Shady and criminally insane.


----------



## Blackout 702

Mattio41 said:


> I am hearing from PAX's though, how they will no longer respond to "Where are you going" questions.


Meet the Uber rider. S**t outta luck.


----------



## Simon

This would be resolved quickly if there was an over distance pick up surcharge of like $5 or $10. That ensure pickups from any distance.


----------



## Tedgey

Here's a different way of looking at your interaction with Uber. When you accept a trip, as has been noted, that's when you've accepted the contract. Calling ahead of time to cherry pick destinations alters the terms of that contract. You're renegotiating your contract before the ink is even dry.

Yes I know it's not literally ink, thank you.

Here's another way to think about your interaction with the passenger. When you accept a ping with only 15 minutes to spare before having to pick up your little bratty ass stupid kid from day care (still a little angry about that) you're gambling that the passenger is going in the same direction as you are. Only, and this part is key, you're gambling for free because what you're betting is the pax's time, something you have no right to place at risk. If you win this bet and the pax is going in your direction then they don't ever find out about it, you get your $3 and nobody is the wiser. But if you lose your bet, no harm done to you, but your passenger is out a half hour of his or her life. I'm sure even the most psychopathic of you can see that betting a half hour of someone else's life to potentially win $3 is wrong. Even a gorilla in Vegas knows gambling entails risk.


----------



## WeKeepItRollin

Thanks for your concerns, Tedgey! We Uber Drivers value our riders' opinions on the appropriate amount of bullshit we should put up with on their behalf!

Calling ahead actually saves the rider time, as they get cancelled on immediately and not once the driver gets there and finds out their destination is not somewhere he wants to go.

I don't think you're clear in the concept of rideshare. There is no "contract" when I click accept that says I have to take that rider wherever he wants to go. Indeed, I don't even know where that is yet, even though Uber does. 

Just because I click the button on my uber driver app to go online does not mean I am available to be any and every rider's ***** for 75 percent of 16 cents a minute and a dollar a mile.

I get to say what does and does not fly in my vehicle. If you happen to be far away from me, and I'm still your closest option (that hasn't already declined or cancelled), you better have a destination that works for me, or be upfront with a tip, or you're going to have to keep searching for another transportation solution, which will most likely be less convenient than I am.

That is your problem, not mine. If you have a regular need for irregular transportation requests, it happens to you enough, you'll eventually learn the decision tree I go through that I just outlined.

Uber On!


----------



## Blackout 702

WeKeepItRollin said:


> Thanks for your concerns, Tedgey! We Uber Drivers value our riders' opinions on the appropriate amount of bullshit we should put up with on their behalf!
> 
> Calling ahead actually saves the rider time, as they get cancelled on immediately and not once the driver gets there and finds out their destination is not somewhere he wants to go.
> 
> I don't think you're clear in the concept of rideshare. There is no "contract" when I click accept that says I have to take that rider wherever he wants to go. Indeed, I don't even know where that is yet, even though Uber does.
> 
> Just because I click the button on my uber driver app to go online does not mean I am available to be any and every rider's ***** for 75 percent of 16 cents a minute and a dollar a mile.
> 
> I get to say what does and does not fly in my vehicle. If you happen to be far away from me, and I'm still your closest option (that hasn't already declined or cancelled), you better have a destination that works for me, or be upfront with a tip, or you're going to have to keep searching for another transportation solution, which will most likely be less convenient than I am.
> 
> That is your problem, not mine. If you have a regular need for irregular transportation requests, it happens to you enough, you'll eventually learn the decision tree I go through that I just outlined.
> 
> Uber On!


Saved me the trouble of typing . Ook ook.


----------



## Skinny1

I take each ride based on if I want to or not. Too drunk? Sorry I cancel you can ride with someone else. 
Too far away for short ride? Sorry not for me.
Going the opposite way of home for me at 2 AM? Sure for the appropriate surge amount and multiple maybe I will...
Drunk 2 am and no prime time...sorry I'm going home not taking any ping.
Drunk and pressed the Plus or Xl option on accident? Hop on in , you pinged me taking me from other potential pings. I've had pax who preferred XL with few people so not my job to ask or feel sorry for your $100 bill.


That is how I drive.... Good night.


----------



## Blackout 702

Tedgey said:


> Here's a different way of looking at your interaction with Uber. When you accept a trip, as has been noted, that's when you've accepted the contract. Calling ahead of time to cherry pick destinations alters the terms of that contract. You're renegotiating your contract before the ink is even dry.
> 
> Yes I know it's not literally ink, thank you.
> 
> Here's another way to think about your interaction with the passenger. When you accept a ping with only 15 minutes to spare before having to pick up your little bratty ass stupid kid from day care (still a little angry about that) you're gambling that the passenger is going in the same direction as you are. Only, and this part is key, you're gambling for free because what you're betting is the pax's time, something you have no right to place at risk. If you win this bet and the pax is going in your direction then they don't ever find out about it, you get your $3 and nobody is the wiser. But if you lose your bet, no harm done to you, but your passenger is out a half hour of his or her life. I'm sure even the most psychopathic of you can see that betting a half hour of someone else's life to potentially win $3 is wrong. Even a gorilla in Vegas knows gambling entails risk.


Look, I'm just a̶n̶ ̶u̶n̶f̶r̶o̶z̶e̶n̶ ̶c̶a̶v̶e̶m̶a̶n̶ ̶l̶a̶w̶y̶e̶r̶ a gambling addicted monkey in A̶m̶e̶r̶i̶c̶a̶'̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶i̶l̶e̶t̶t̶e̶ ̶b̶o̶w̶l̶ Disneyland of the Desert, but I read and reread this post and I can't make heads or tails of it. Are there any situations when you would decline a ride once you have interected with the rider? Say his destination is within 1,000 feet of a school and you have that silly misunderstanding with the court, or he just bought the Mona Lisa but the crate they packed it in won't fit in your Prius, or the passenger is an ex-cabbie. I'm assuming (and please correct me if I'm wrong) that you would politely and regretfully decline the ride.

Now wouldn't it have been better to know ahead of time that there was a reason for you to not accept the ride in the first place? By not making a phone call, you have now wasted the passenger's time. If there is any reason at all that you personally would decline or cancel a ride, then you have to admit that "cherry picking" is just a matter of perspective.

Imaging an amazing world where unicorns squirted butterflies out of their bum bums and every incoming ping included the passenger's destination. Would you accpet every single request even if you saw that the destination was unworkable for you? I'm guessing not (and again, please correct if needed). Sadly that wonderful world does not (yet) exist, and the only way we have of finding out the destination is to either call the passenger (thus saving everyone time) or wait until you arrive at the scene (and waste everyone's time).

You have your reasons that you would decline or cancel a ride, and so does the OP, and so does everyone else.


----------



## Skinny1

Plenty of PAX maybe even most are surprised to find out that we don't know where they are going. 
Bottom line if they put where they were going ahead of time, someone is going to take the ping... even a $4 fare someone will say I'm doing it there are that many drivers.


----------



## Tedgey

Blackout 702 said:


> Are there any situations when you would decline a ride once you have interected with the rider


I'm very choosy about whom I interect with.


Blackout 702 said:


> Say his destination is within 1,000 feet of a school and you have that danr conviction hanging over your head


If I cared about those things I wouldn't have gotten the conviction in the first place now would I?


Blackout 702 said:


> the rest of this post is totally unreadable


I agree with that. Part of ridesharing with Uber is that the destination is hidden from the driver until the pickup. This is done for obvious reasons that you try and circumvent by calling and cherry picking rides. You then spread your twisted logic about like a manure spreader on winter rye but the fact is if you want to know the destination before picking up the passenger Lyft would be happy to take you on as a driver. You have options you know. The UberSystem doesn't allow for that. It's possible by working outside the system but then this discussion should be about is it ethical to break the rules of the checkwriter.


----------



## Blackout 702

To-MAY-to, to-MAH-to.


----------



## Tedgey

Blackout 702 said:


> To-MAY-to, to-MAH-to.


Good to see that you've come to grips with the fact that my mad logic skills have reduced you to a child-like monkey state.

You're not the first my friend, my young padawan, you'll learn.


----------



## Blackout 702

Tedgey said:


> Good to see that you've come to grips with the fact that my mad logic skills have reduced you to a child-like monkey state.
> 
> You're not the first my friend, my young padawan, you'll learn.


Silly duck, you're still super wrong. You just needed a hug.


----------



## Tedgey

Blackout 702 said:


> Silly duck, you're still super wrong. You just needed a hug.


Don't worry son. Just keep studying. You'll learn.

As luck would have it, there's a sizable literature archived at this very website. I've donated volumes upon volumes of wisdom and reason.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Shangsta

Blackout 702 said:


> I know for a fact that you can think of several reasons that you would consider valid for not taking a particular rider, so it's not a matter of black and white but more a matter of degree.


Thats a fair point


----------



## UberHammer

Tedgey said:


> I think you mean arbitrarily not randomly.
> 
> UberOn


Arbitrarily insinuates that they put some thought into it.


----------



## Blackout 702

Shangsta said:


> Thats a fair point


See, Duck? That's how you properly respond to one of my posts.


----------



## Tedgey

Blackout 702 said:


> See, Duck? That's how you properly respond to one of my posts.


You only trust him because he's a handsome cartoon man with high cheekbones and a confident stare. I should warn you he may not actually look like that. Shocking but true, some people lie online, especially about their appearance.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Shangsta said:


> This would work on most pax but smarter pax wouldn't cancel the trip knowing they would get charged for it so they would wait for you to cancel it.
> 
> And most drivers take the fares they get. I think its a minority here who cancel unprofitable rides by calling the pax ahead of time.


Personally I don't call and ask for pax destination as I feel it starts the trip off on a bad note which will hurt me if it turned out they were going somewhere reasonable -- which is the case 90% of the time.

But last night, I had two trips that reminded me WHY I don't like doing long fares to remote areas.

*Trip 1
*
I picked up a couple from a club and drove 20 miles out of the hot-spot bars/clubs at 1am in the morning. On the way to their destination, both the male and female pax acknowledged just how out of the way the trip was and the lady said drunkenly, "thanks Mr. Uber driver for taking this long trip to the middle of nowhere." *Yet they still couldn't tip*...

*Trip 2
*
After driving 20 miles back to the hot-spot, I got yet another trip that took me 30 miles to a suburban area (it was now 2:30am). Had it been in the afternoon, I might have been able to get a trip back to the hot-spot. But I knew that was NOT going to happen at 2:30am. I dropped off the pax at a huge gated country club. And all he had for me was "have a safe trip."

Hence forth, I do NOT care if I have already started the trip. I will insist they cancel the ride or provide an upfront tip before I take off to cover my gas money coming back. Driving 30 miles back at 3am in the morning was not fun nor "part of the job."



Transportador said:


> *Smart riders WILL call or text the drivers to tell them that they need to go somewhere far out or remote*. This is way better than letting the drivers show up then cancel because they can't do the trip.


^^^This...


----------



## Tedgey

WeKeepItRollin said:


> Calling ahead actually saves the rider time, as they get cancelled on immediately


This is quite possibly the greatest quote ever.

As mentioned earlier rideshare is a word with various definitions as it is a fairly recent addition to the lexicon. Uber tried for a while to make it synonymous with a clean, nice, reliable ride and a friendly, not ethically challenged driver. Clearly they've since distanced themselves from that and sadly the driving class has done likewise. When you sign on everybody in the city without concern for their personal history of sexual assault and drug addiction, this is what you can expect. So keep canceling, UberDriver. Cancel the whole sordid affair out of existence. Idiocracy is real, it is alive, it is now, it is Uber, and it is you.

_Calling ahead actually saves the rider time, as they get cancelled on immediately_

UberOn friend. UberOn.


----------



## hulksmash

One way to gauge the worthiness of a long pickup is by calling and asking if they are okay with a long wait time. If they're going a decent distance they will most likely be ok. They will get more impatient if they're taking a shorty since it'll be drilled into their mind how long they must wait to get to the liquor store. 

I generally don't accept long pickups, unless the location and time of day makes it more likely for a good ride. For example, I got stuck out in Augora Hills (remote area) on a Saturday night. Got a request from Malibu (about 30 min away). I surmised that they were likely headed towards Santa Monica/LA area, and so I accepted and pax was okay with the wait. Sure enough they went to SM and got a $50 fare out of it. The alternative was to work in a dead area for short rides, or dead mile back to LA. 

Also, I've found that pax often cancel when they see a long pickup time (especially on Lyft) which saves your acceptance/cancellation rate. I wait a minute or 2 before moving to see if they really need the ride.


----------



## Blackout 702

Tedgey said:


> Cancel the whole sordid affair out of existence.
> UberOn friend. UberOn.


See there's your confusion. When you as a driver cancel on the passenger, they don't cease to exist. We don't have that power (yet). Someone else will come and get them. Someone who wants to share that particular ride with them. Win win win.

But I do like where your head's at with that cancelling them out of existence thing. Get to work on that.


----------



## Tedgey

Blackout 702 said:


> See there's your confusion. When you as a driver cancel on the passenger, they don't cease to exist. We don't have that power (yet). Someone else will come and get them. Someone who wants to share that particular ride with them. Win win win.
> 
> But I do like where your head's at with that cancelling them out of existence thing. Get to work on that.


Shows how little you know. Canceling pax has the same effect of throwing a small pail of water on them. Don't you remember what happened to your master, the WICKED WITCH OF THE WEST???


----------



## Heema

Transportador said:


> Smart riders WILL call or text the drivers to tell them that they need to go somewhere far out or remote. This is way better than letting the drivers show up then cancel because they can't do the trip. I get some riders who would text me saying they need to go to San Francisco from San Jose. When they do this, I want to take them since they are obviously nice and smart people with considerations for the drivers, not just being selfish. People just really don't know how to use rideshare properly at all. More and more they treat us like taxis, which we are NOT.


you are a taxi.


----------



## THE MAN!

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


One of many problems Uber has created by tanking the fares. This isn't a charity. I'm sure the distance they would have to travel to pick up didn't make sense? I don't call. I'll let it ping out, or cancel immediately.


----------



## Heema

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


I have never called a rider asking about destination and will never do, that is why you have an option not to accept the ping when it comes to you. never accepted a ping more than 8 minutes away and will never do. it's not that hard to get.


----------



## Back it up Uber

Mark Johnson said:


> Personally I don't call and ask for pax destination as I feel it starts the trip off on a bad note which will hurt me if it turned out they were going somewhere reasonable -- which is the case 90% of the time.
> 
> But last night, I had two trips that reminded me WHY I don't like doing long fares to remote areas.
> 
> *Trip 1
> *
> I picked up a couple from a club and drove 20 miles out of the hot-spot bars/clubs at 1am in the morning. On the way to their destination, both the male and female pax acknowledged just how out of the way the trip was and the lady said drunkenly, "thanks Mr. Uber driver for taking this long trip to the middle of nowhere." *Yet they still couldn't tip*...
> 
> *Trip 2
> *
> After driving 20 miles back to the hot-spot, I got yet another trip that took me 30 miles to a suburban area (it was now 2:30am). Had it been in the afternoon, I might have been able to get a trip back to the hot-spot. But I knew that was NOT going to happen at 2:30am. I dropped off the pax at a huge gated country club. And all he had for me was "have a safe trip."
> 
> Hence forth, I do NOT care if I have already started the trip. I will insist they cancel the ride or provide an upfront tip before I take off to cover my gas money coming back. Driving 30 miles back at 3am in the morning was not fun nor "part of the job."
> 
> ^^^This...


I'm sorry but I'm truly confused by why those 2 rides you got were bad??? If you are driving a bar area between 1am-3am, where do you want your riders to go? Another bar area? I would assume a bar area at those times are surging, so getting a 20 mile and 30 mile ride is awesome!!! If they weren't surge, then why are you picking up drunk people for regular priced fare? I'm not knocking you, just trying to understand why those rides were bad?


----------



## Heema

Back it up Uber said:


> I'm sorry but I'm truly confused by why those 2 rides you got were bad??? If you are driving a bar area between 1am-3am, where do you want your riders to go? Another bar area? I would assume a bar area at those times are surging, so getting a 20 mile and 30 mile ride is awesome!!! If they weren't surge, then why are you picking up drunk people for regular priced fare? I'm not knocking you, just trying to understand why those rides were bad?


I know right I would love to get a 30 mile ride with a surge 2.0x or higher. after dropping off fly back and wait for another one.


----------



## Emp9

its not profitable to drive 15 min to take a min fare trip. that is how uber set it up. blame them. we are independent contractors. if uber had a system to ask a pax if adding 1$ per mile that the driver was away so that they can insure a driver, then this would help out both.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Back it up Uber said:


> I'm sorry but I'm truly confused by why those 2 rides you got were bad??? If you are driving a bar area between 1am-3am, where do you want your riders to go? Another bar area? I would assume a bar area at those times are surging, so getting a 20 mile and 30 mile ride is awesome!!! If they weren't surge, then why are you picking up drunk people for regular priced fare? I'm not knocking you, just trying to understand why those rides were bad?


I see you drive in Carnegie, PA.

Your UberX rates are *$1.05*/mile and *$0.15*/min. When you compare this to our *$0.75*/mile here in Atlanta, there are certain trips that blatantly become not worth it. I am not sure how the landscape is in your city, but anyone familiar with Atlanta area can tell you that it can be a mix pot of apartment complexes, bars, clubs and businesses depending on where you live. Most bars/clubs are no more than 3-5miles from living areas. Some bars and clubs are a block away from homes.

Point being, in the time it took me to drive 1 hr round trip for *Trip 1*, I guarantee I could have made more doing 3 shorts trips around the main areas -- Buckhead, Midtown, Downtown, e.t.c

In fact, on that fare, I made a net of *$14* after Uber fees. Based on my average mpg, my round trip gas cost alone was *$3.50 *(excluding wear and tear). So that really was a *$11.50* trip for 1-hour of my time.

Not worth it based on how much I have earned previously in the same time frame around this time of day...



Heema said:


> I know right I would love to get a 30 mile ride with a surge 2.0x or higher. after dropping off fly back and wait for another one.


Key word is SURGE.

Both trips had ZERO surge. Funny enough, it actually began to surge last night AFTER I took this non-surge fare. I noticed on my way back to the hot-spot, it was red hot in a 5 mile radius. Had I just taken a short 5-15min trip to a nearby area, I would have been back in the hot-zone in no time.

There is no way to cut it nicely. At *$0.75*/mile, you have to be strategic with were you are willing to drive too.


----------



## Emp9

Mark Johnson said:


> I see you drive in Carnegie, PA.
> 
> Your UberX rates are *$1.05*/mile and *$0.15*/min. When you compare this to our *$0.75*/mile here in Atlanta, there are certain trips that blatantly become not worth it. I am not sure how the landscape in your city is, but anyone familiar with Atlanta can tell you that it's a mix pots of apartment complexes, bars, and clubs and businesses depending on where you live. Most bars/clubs are no more than 3-5miles from living spaces. Some bars and clubs are a block away from from homes.
> 
> Point being, in the time it took me to drive 1 hr round trip for the *Trip 1*, I guarantee I could have made more doing 3 shorts trips around the main areas -- Buckhead, Midtown, Downtown, e.t.c
> 
> In fact, on that fare, I net *$14* after Uber fess. Based on my mpg, my round trip gas cost alone was *$3.50 *(excluded wear and tear). So that really was a *$11.50* trip for 1-hour round trip.
> 
> Not worth it based on how much I have earned previously in the same time frame around this time of day...
> 
> Keep word is SURGE. Most trips had no surge. Funny enough, it actually began to surge last night AFTER I took this non-surge fare. I noticed on my way make to the hot-spot, it was red hot. Had I just taken a short 5-15min trip to a nearby area, I was have been back in the hot-zone it no time.
> 
> There is no way to cut it nicely. At *$0.75*/mile, you have to be strategic with were you are willing to drive too.


he is hinting to you , do not drive without surge period, especially for that rate.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Emp9 said:


> he is hinting to you , do not drive without surge period, especially for that rate.


You might be right about Heema but Back it up Uber clearly thought I had no grounds to complain due to the distance of the trips. So I had to convey to him that at his rates, I would be more willing to take those longer trips but we over here in Atlanta don't have the luxury of getting *$1*/mile.

I do Uber part-time and mainly drive when they have Boost or Guarantees. I also ignore all Pool requests.


----------



## Emp9

Mark Johnson said:


> You might be right about Heema but Back it up Uber clearly thought I had no grounds to complain due to the distance of the trips. So I had to convey to him that at his rates, I would be more willing to take those longer trips but we over here in Atlanta don't have the luxury of getting *$1*/mile.
> 
> I do Uber part-time and mainly drive when they have Boost or Guarantees. I also ignore all Pool requests.


 i always take long trips, i try to get boost or surge only. im in a $1 mile market but still drunks and annoying college kids going out i need some compensation other than a reg fare.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Emp9 said:


> i always take long trips, i try to get boost or surge only. im in a $1 mile market but still drunks and annoying college kids going out i need some compensation other than a reg fare.


I envy you. Anyone in a market that still offers *$1 *per mile is enjoying a good life...

I have had people tip me *$5* for going less than 10 miles. But I have come to realize than most long trip fare pax NEVER tip. It's like they assume the driver gets good $$ because it's a long ride.

Took a guy to the airport the other day -- less than 10 miles -- and he asked if he could tip me via credit card (which I was ready for).


----------



## freddieman

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


you do know there are other transportation options this guy can take right? let him call a taxi service to see how much they would charge. if fact ask him for gas money back to see what he says. money talks. i would have no problem taking this guy......but first, lets talk about the cost of dead-miling it back.


----------



## daredevil

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


You obviously think we are some slaves or charity while uber 25% commission from us


----------



## Demon

Blackout 702 said:


> Actually, no. You're wrong. I am not a cabbie. I am a ride share driver. That's why I have the option of talking with a potential passenger before I even drive to their location so that I can determine if I would like to take them to their destination or not. Let's say I need to get to my full-time job in 45 minutes and my passenger wants to go somewhere that's an hour away. I have the right and the ability to simply decline the request.
> 
> Driving with my app turned off would not have any effect on this situation except to cause me to lose out on the time that I have left so that was kind of a dumb suggestion. Getting bad trips is not the cost of doing business for me, but apparently it is for you. Sorry about that. Uber takes into account that some trips will be cancelled for various reasons, and that's why the ability is built into the app.
> 
> If you don't know the difference between a cabbie and a ride share driver then you should read a few more threads on the subject, or maybe do some research on the Internet.


There's nothing about what you do that fits the definition of ride share. You're not sharing a ride, you're charging a service for it. Does your grocery store insist on being called a food share? Does your barber call himself a scissors sharer?


----------



## Emp9

Mark Johnson said:


> I envy you. Anyone in a market that still offer *$1*/mile is enjoying to good life...
> 
> I have had people tip me *$5* for going less than 10 miles. But I have come to realize than most long trip fare pax NEVER tip. It's like the assume the driver gets good $$ because it's a long ride.
> 
> Took a guy to the airport the other day -- less than 10 miles -- and asked if he could tip me via credit card (which I was ready for).


 i get tips on long rides more often cheap pool pax 4$ rides never tip me.


----------



## Tired of this

This is all actually collateral damage from fare cuts. Hope you are listening Uber. Drivers are not willing to service far pickups if they do not expect to make money. Higher (read FAIR) rates would increase the chance drivers would be willing to head a bit farther out to get a pax.

I used to not mind 15 minute pickups from a farther part of town in my market as most of the time, they came into town and I would gross about $25-30 for an hour's work even with no surge. With the rate cuts, I gross $15-18 so not worth an hour of labor on my end, and I will not accept pax farther than 10 minutes or in undesirable locations


----------



## d0n

Ergo the problem of tips vs trips.

See, if these assholes wouldn't have instructed people not to tip, drivers would take shit rides and expect some form of monetary thank you, since the current business model pays shit, what did you expect?


----------



## Grahamcracker

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


I understand your frustration however drivers are not employees. We are told that at every turn. I know I don't drive anywhere more than 10 minutes away to pickup anyone if it's not equal to or greater than the distance I drove to pick them up. I drive to make money. If I drive farther to pick my rider up than it takes for me to get the rider to their destination, I'm not making money and what's the point in driving then? It seems you forget that you pay about 1/3 of what a taxi cost 7 years ago. You have options or bribe a driver with a tip.


----------



## Grahamcracker

Blackout 702 said:


> I don't get the logic here. A rider wants to go from point A to point B. I, as a driver, want to take him from point A to point B. His last driver didn't want to take him on that particular drive, so I got the call (and the fare). How did I get screwed?


Depends, how far did you have to drive to pick the rider up vs how far the rider needed to go. Can you say it's worth it to drive 15 minutes away to drive a rider 4 or 5 minutes?


----------



## crazytown

If it annoys him...then he should call a taxi ...
And quit crying ..


----------



## Demon

crazytown said:


> If it annoys him...then he should call a taxi ...
> And quit crying ..


It's hilarious that you don't even understand the situation.


----------



## UberNdallas

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


I agree


----------



## roadman

DrivingZiggy said:


> I got $1.75 put in my account for those extra miles. Not much, but it's something.


at .54/mile that 1.75 only covers 3 miles.


----------



## Karl Marx

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


Dude, the contractor is a businessman, not a charity. If Uber fares were fair and if more often than not you could make money even on marginal trips, than the rational expectation of the drivers might change. Uber drivers do make trips where they make maybe their expense only, and probably more often than I would like to think. Living in a Neoliberal society that America has become, people now have to look after their own self interests first. This is the world Uber and the like have created and we participate in this Neoliberal world at our own peril. Uber is quickly wearing out its' veneer of new technology, its not an app, its' a digital dispatch service with little or no oversight. If you are being phoned by a driver than you can assume your driver knows the gig. We are now a society of winners and losers where people don't give a damn about the collective good. Coming from a family of taxi drivers both European and American I recall my father and uncles always reminding me that with the shorties always comes the long decent paying trips. I would lug groceries for the poorest of the poor and always received a tip because even the poor realized that the short trip was not fair compensation on the meter. Those days when people were decent are officially over.


----------



## roadman

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


you fail to see the problem. the company intentionally withholds the trip destination from the driver until the trip has started. the company has set the rates so low that some trips are actually unprofitable. Drivers have already taken these money losing trips before and refuse to do it again. As a contractor, any tactic is acceptable to ensure that you do not lose money. We are in business to make money.

the problem is the way company operates. the company shouldn't be setting rates so low that drivers are forced to use these tactics. Every (unsubsidized) trip is profitable for the company but not always for the driver. the company should ensure that every trip is also profitable for the driver. I guarantee they will set the rates accordingly when they are using their own robot cars.


----------



## Toonces-the-cat

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


Why can't Uber tell the drivers where the rider is going? Then, the driver can decide if he wants to accept the ride. By calling the rider, the driver is making a decision that is best for him/her. I never call to see where a rider is going.


----------



## d0n

Toonces-the-cat said:


> Why can't Uber tell the drivers where the rider is going? Then, the driver can decide if he wants to accept the ride. By calling the rider, the driver is making a decision that is best for him/her. I never call to see where a rider is going.


Welcome to the inevitability, uber driver becomes taxi driver.

The difference is simple though, the uber driver reached that point by the game uber gave to him, the taxi driver did it to retire with a good amount of money, not try to get by.


----------



## UofMDriver

I Uber and Lyft to make money, NOT GIVE RIDES.


----------



## roadman

Toonces-the-cat said:


> Why can't Uber tell the drivers where the rider is going? Then, the driver can decide if he wants to accept the ride. By calling the rider, the driver is making a decision that is best for him/her. I never call to see where a rider is going.


all they really need to do is raise the rates. This problem will instantly disappear if the trips suddenly all become profitable. It is not their cars or time so they don't give a crap about driver profit. One of the many reasons the drivers all hate them so much.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

roadman said:


> all they really need to do is raise the rates. This problem will instantly disappear if the trips suddenly all become profitable. It is not their cars or time so they don't give a crap about driver profit. One of the many reasons the drivers all hate them so much.


I don't think that any algorithm can make "all" trips "profitable." However, opening up and giving the information to the partners about destinations will at least give the partners the information for them to make an educated decision about whether a proposed trip will be profitable and worth doing.

Further, if a cab driver back in the day, agreed to take an out of the way trip, the dispatcher would try to give him trips to work him back into more active zones. Why can't the Uber algorithm do the same? Its not designed to, but Uber is a tech company so this is a problem that they should be able to solve.


----------



## Mark Johnson

I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't think that any algorithm can make "all" trips "profitable." However, opening up and giving the information to the partners about destinations will at least give the partners the information for them to make an educated decision about whether a proposed trip will be profitable and worth doing.
> 
> Further, if a cab driver back in the day, agreed to take an out of the way trip, the dispatcher would try to give him trips to work him back into more active zones. Why can't the Uber algorithm do the same? Its not designed to, but Uber is a tech company so this is a problem that they should be able to solve.


You're asking questions you should already know the answer too...

Uber will NEVER show the "partners" the pax final destination ahead of time. If they did, many pax will never get picked up because of how short their trips are due to drivers cherry picking. Also, riders whose destination is far out of the way of the hot-spots will also get ignored.

Also, Uber has ZERO reasons to care if a driver gets sent out of the way or takes a trip that wasn't worth while as long as they get their *25%* cut. For every driver that wants to quit, there are five more lining up to replace him/her because they just saw a TV ad about how Uber is a "great side-hustle."


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Mark Johnson said:


> For every driver that wants to quit, there are 5 more lining up to replace him because they just saw a TV ad about how Uber is a "great side-hustle."


This can be true in December 2016, but might not be so true a few months down the line. Its not a viable long term strategy for Uber to think that there will always be drivers out there willing to act against their own financial interests like this.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

This is a clear issue for me. I have accepted trips that are further away and in doing so, I have accepted where I needed to take them, no questions. I have no right to ask somewhere someone is going prior to the trip. You want convenience, drive a cab. On three occasions I have had people call me and let me know where they are going because the trips were long. They volunteered this information to me and I accepted all 3 trips and accepted the distance as well.


----------



## roadman

Steven Ambrose said:


> This is a clear issue for me. I have accepted trips that are further away and in doing so, I have accepted where I needed to take them, no questions. I have no right to ask somewhere someone is going prior to the trip. You want convenience, drive a cab. On three occasions I have had people call me and let me know where they are going because the trips were long. They volunteered this information to me and I accepted all 3 trips and accepted the distance as well.


Thanks for sharing your opinion. The company definitely counts on the sucker drivers who make foolish decisions like that. Hopefully you do know that gas isn't your only expense. Hey it is your business run it how you see fit. I see a destination or anything else I don't like and they can either get or be put out of my vehicle.


----------



## MyRedUber

Blackout 702 said:


> Actually we are in the ride share business


Rideshare is when you take your neighbour to work in the morning because you both work at the same place.
"Rideshare" is Uber's way of avoiding laws relating to taxi, hire car and similar services.
There's no way that what UberX drivers do could be considered rideshare by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

DirtyRead said:


> For some reason all logic and practical business sense are forgotten or just out right ignored. We are not civil services. We don't get paid by the city, state or federal gov. We are not obligated to do anything we don't want. Man, it took Mcdonalds how low to offer breakfast after 10am. Why because even though the sell food they felt it was not profitable to sell breakfast all day. They were wrong but thats not the point. The fact that anyone can call us doesn't mean we have to drive everyone. Now myself I would take the guy the first and establish additional compensation to do it next time if need be. But enough of the soccer mom soapbox statements. The customer is always right is not in the Bill of Rights and the aint a customer until I agree to the job. 98% acceptance rate chanes are great i will pick you up.


Yeah I am still waiting for McDonald's to have all day lunch/dinner items. Like sometimes I want a Big Mac at 7am after working all night. Guess 20 more years for McDonald's to figure that one out too.


----------



## Shangsta

I_Like_Spam said:


> However, opening up and giving the information to the partners about destinations will at least give the partners the information for them to make an educated decision about whether a proposed trip will be profitable and worth doing.


Disagree completely. If you get a fare you dont like you can call the pax and cancel drive to them and decide to cancel but Uber has no responsibility to make it easier for you to cherry pick your rides by telling you the destination when you get the ping.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

roadman said:


> Thanks for sharing your opinion. The company definitely counts on the sucker drivers who make foolish decisions like that. Hopefully you do know that gas isn't your only expense. Hey it is your business run it how you see fit. I see a destination or anything else I don't like and they can either get or be put out of my vehicle.


You have an attitude that is just downright nasty. Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## Shangsta

Toonces-the-cat said:


> Why can't Uber tell the drivers where the rider is going? Then, the driver can decide if he wants to accept the ride. By calling the rider, the driver is making a decision that is best for him/her. I never call to see where a rider is going.


So they dont enable you to cherry pick rides. You have the right to cherry pick via cancellation but Uber shouldnt make it easy for you to do that in fairness to those of us who take the pings we accept


----------



## crazytown

Demon said:


> It's hilarious that you don't even understand the situation.


He said it was annoying that the driver kept calling him to find out his destination ..so if he doesn't like that uber drivers are cherry picking he can call a taxi ..I just had to take 2 mins out of my life to explain this to you,,smhrme why is that so hard to comprehend?


----------



## Driving and Driven

I feel like it's unprofessional to call the pax whose ping I just accepted to ask where he is going with the potential threat of cancelling. Of course, I have never had someone in Dallas ping me at ten in the evening wanting to go up into Oklahoma. When that happens, I will probably be rethinking my answer.


----------



## Demon

crazytown said:


> He said it was annoying that the driver kept calling him to find out his destination ..so if he doesn't like that uber drivers are cherry picking he can call a taxi ..I just had to take 2 mins out of my life to explain this to you,,smhrme why is that so hard to comprehend?


I'm not the one who needed it explained. I don't know you so I don't know why you're having a hard time comprehending it.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL

Drago619 said:


> You realy think the option in the app to contact the rider is to find out where they are going??? Ok.....ride share driver or cabbie..both for hire driving..please dont think your better because you dont have a sign on top of your car.


Step out of yourself for a second, and look at a couple very small details.

You can choose whether or not to pick up any particular fare.

You have 10 seconds to do so, and after that, it simply bounces to the next available driver.

You have the ability to cancel a ride at any point before or during a trip, for whatever reason.

We are given the ability to contact the rider for any issue pertaining to the ride, from pickup location to if they'd prefer cream and sugar in their backseat latte.

It's my personal vehicle, and as long as I follow the numbers required to stay active on the app, everything else is at my discretion. Just because Uber is a constantly changing thing doesn't remove the fact that we're all in this to make money, and we can play the game against Uber and riders to maximize that effort.

We may not be better, but we're not less, either.


----------



## crazytown

Demon said:


> I'm not the one who needed it explained. I don't know you so I don't know why you're having a hard time comprehending it.


Typical forum game player ,,,


----------



## LevittownPa

Blackout 702 said:


> Actually we are in the ride share business. I'm not a cab or a bus driver. If I don't want to share a ride, I don't. It's unfortunate that some riders don't understand the distinction.


Hey Blackout, not to split hairs, but as a nubie climbing the learning curve I'm doing a lot of reading , and it seems we are actually we are in the ride-hailing business for the most part. By definition, the dreaded Pool and Line rides are more along the ride-share where pax share a ride with another pax, like a car pool. Hey it's only words, a rose by any other name...... Check this out: https://www.thezebra.com/insurance-news/2811/ride-sharing-vs-ride-hailing/

Now can someone please answer a question for me, I've posted it several times, no answers yet.. even from Lyft and Uber. How do we cancel a ride properly. Is it as simple as ending the ride with a 'drop off' if a bad pax gotta get booted? How about like the example above, where a driver cancels because of destination concerns, before pax is picked up, do we just start and stop the ride within moments? Is pax then charged? Thanks in advance if anyone wants to fill me in on canceling methods.


----------



## Mark Johnson

LevittownPa said:


> Now can someone please answer a question for me, I've posted it several times, no answers yet.. even from Lyft and Uber. How do we cancel a ride properly. Is it as simple as ending the ride with a 'drop off' if a bad pax gotta get booted? How about like the example above, where a driver cancels because of destination concerns, before pax is picked up, do we just start and stop the ride within moments? Is pax then charged? Thanks in advance if anyone wants to fill me in on canceling methods.


On the Uber platform, there are *three ways* to cancel a ride...

*1) *after accepting a trip (before you actually start the ride), you always have the option to cancel and you can choose a multiple of reasons such as: "Do Not Charge Rider" or "Rider No-Show."

** if you show up at the pick up location and wait 5 mins, you get a cancellation fee when you choose "Rider No-Show."
** some markets don't have cancellation fees. 
*
2) *if you start a trip (we assume the pax is in your car) and have NOT driven off yet, you can also cancel the ride. When you drive off, the option goes away. I noticed this a few days ago.

** the caveat about canceling after starting a trip is that the pax still has the option to rate you. You can always choose to not charge the rider but they will still be able to rate you. I tested this out myself. So more than likely expect a 1-star.
*
3) *For some stupid reason pax always have the option to cancel a ride anytime during a trip. Of course, if more than 5 mins have passed, they will be charged a cancellation fee. But sometimes, pax will go this route if they know the fare is going to be much more than a cancellation fee and will pretend they did it by accident.

Fortunately, this has never happened to me but other drivers on the forum have experienced this.

So I would think the best way to cancel would be to do so BEFORE starting the trip so the pax can't rate you...


----------



## Demon

crazytown said:


> Typical forum game player ,,,


And feel free to name call all you want, doesn't change the fact that you don't have the foggiest idea what you're talking about.


----------



## crazytown

Demon said:


> And feel free to name call all you want, doesn't change the fact that you don't have the foggiest idea what you're talking about.


And how do you come up with that ? It's funny that once you mention anything on this forum about a cab or the taxi industry , people come out of the woodwork on here to attack and belittle people ...hmmm
So I think it's funny when a buthurt cabbie starts to attack. Btw I did not call you any names , your just playing games , sorry if that hurt your feelings...


----------



## Demon

crazytown said:


> And how do you come up with that ? It's funny that once you mention anything on this forum about a cab or the taxi industry , people come out of the woodwork on here to attack and belittle people ...hmmm
> So I think it's funny when a buthurt cabbie starts to attack. Btw I did not call you any names , your just playing games , sorry if that hurt your feelings...


And you're still wrong. No one's attacked you and no one has belittled you, I've just pointed out that you're wrong. Feel free to avoid it all you want, but the facts haven't changed.


----------



## crazytown

Demon said:


> And you're still wrong. No one's attacked you and no one has belittled you, I've just pointed out that you're wrong. Feel free to avoid it all you want, but the facts haven't changed.


I'm asking twice now ...wrong about what?
Your leaving alot out ....must be a cab driver ..
Added to THE list ...


----------



## melusine3

crazy916 said:


> If the trip destination wasn't profitable after I picked you up, I would inform you that you need to cancel the trip because I am not driving there and to call your next driver and let them know so you are not wasting his or your time.


It would be amazing if Uber/Lyft would include the intended destination so we could actually know this in advance, rather than to call. I don't call, but I also don't take calls that are far away now, having been burned numerous times. My question is, what makes you think that if and when Uber goes driverless, that they will then require destinations input and that they may refuse to do any rides that aren't profitable FOR THEM because it will then be their bottom line and not ours.


----------



## melusine3

touberornottouber said:


> I personally have never done that. BUT the problem is obviously too low pay. So Uber customers are actually going to get this when the mileage rate is low. I would seriously suggest to him that he complains to Uber that they ought to RAISE the rate in order to help the customer experience. I know this seems like a joke but it isn't. When the rates are this low (like 65 cents/mile) customers have to suffer through this stuff. I think most customers would rather pay 40 cents more a mile than to have to deal with three drivers in a row canceling and being late with the pickup due to the games.


Also, to charge a drive-to fee if it's over a couple of miles. No wonder cabbies charged so much, because treating it like the business that it is, you have to factor that into the equation.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

"Sorry, just realized my ex lives right by your destination so I can't take you due to the restraining order. Hate to go back to jail...cancel for me please?"


----------



## melusine3

wk1102 said:


> Raising the rates would be more beneficial.


You're right about that. Leaving this up to tipping leaves too much room for NO TIPPING at all.


----------



## melusine3

Danny3xd said:


> An after thought. If we all did what we signed up for, we would all make better money as our reputation enhanced. But one can only rely on one's self.
> 
> A satisfied customer will keep it to themselves and not give it much thought.
> 
> A very highly satisfied consumer might tell 1 or 2 people.
> 
> A pissed off end consumer will go out of their way to tell 8 to 11 people how a service or business sucks.


What's your point? A pi$$ed off customer telling 8-10 people that Uber sucks is OUR problem? lol Uber does suck and as much as the word gets out, it's eventual demise will occur.


----------



## melusine3

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "Sorry, just realized my ex lives right by your destination so I can't take you due to the restraining order. Hate to go back to jail...cancel for me please?"


ROTFLMAO! Truly.


----------



## DriverX

Drago619 said:


> You realy think the option in the app to contact the rider is to find out where they are going??? Ok.....ride share driver or cabbie..both for hire driving..please dont think your better because you dont have a sign on top of your car.


In California the destination isrequired to be on the way bill befor the contract is valid and legal for TCPs by the CPUC. TNC drivers are bound to these same regulations, but Uber leaves DEestinationoff the way bill until after the driver has picked up the rider. THis is a violation of CPUC regulations.

The driver has to know the pax destination at some point, so why would the driver not use the contact number to find out since they aren't being given the destination on the waybill? I text or call every rider and ask. It doesn't mean I cancel every ride I don't like, it's so that I at least have full disclosure as the CPUC requires and can determine whether a ride will be a loss. We are in business to earn money not lose it.


----------



## Drago619

Its kinda of funny...im sure most of the drivers here have used uber or lyft at least once..and im pretty sure if you were requesting a ride for yourself you would not want your cell ringing right after with some driver calling to find out where your going..pretend you wouldnt mind all you want but im sure once you got cancelled on, you would be cursing uber like crazy..


----------



## melusine3

Back it up Uber said:


> I'm sorry but I'm truly confused by why those 2 rides you got were bad??? If you are driving a bar area between 1am-3am, where do you want your riders to go? Another bar area? I would assume a bar area at those times are surging, so getting a 20 mile and 30 mile ride is awesome!!! If they weren't surge, then why are you picking up drunk people for regular priced fare? I'm not knocking you, just trying to understand why those rides were bad?


I'm pretty sure the pick up call was OUT OF the surge area...


----------



## melusine3

Mark Johnson said:


> You might be right about Heema but Back it up Uber clearly thought I had no grounds to complain due to the distance of the trips. So I had to convey to him that at his rates, I would be more willing to take those longer trips but we over here in Atlanta don't have the luxury of getting *$1*/mile.
> 
> I do Uber part-time and mainly drive when they have Boost or Guarantees. I also ignore all Pool requests.


I'm pretty sure Backitup thought you took those long trips on a 2.0 surge (or whatever).


----------



## WeKeepItRollin

Drago619 said:


> Its kinda of funny...im sure most of the drivers here have used uber or lyft at least once..and im pretty sure if you were requesting a ride for yourself you would not want your cell ringing right after with some driver calling to find out where your going..pretend you wouldnt mind all you want but im sure once you got cancelled on, you would be cursing uber like crazy..


I can assure you, I would not. If I requested a ride and saw that my matched driver was 15 minutes away, I would fully expect that call. In fact, I'd probably go ahead and text them my destination, and if it was a short ride, I'd let them know that I planned to tip 5 bucks and I'm sorry the ride was shorter than his deadhead to me.


----------



## LAXpert

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


Should not have to call and ask destination it should be disclosed upfront pure and simple


----------



## Mr Ocasio

Blackout 702 said:


> Actually, no. You're wrong. I am not a cabbie. I am a ride share driver. That's why I have the option of talking with a potential passenger before I even drive to their location so that I can determine if I would like to take them to their destination or not. Let's say I need to get to my full-time job in 45 minutes and my passenger wants to go somewhere that's an hour away. I have the right and the ability to simply decline the request.
> 
> Driving with my app turned off would not have any effect on this situation except to cause me to lose out on the time that I have left so that was kind of a dumb suggestion. Getting bad trips is not the cost of doing business for me, but apparently it is for you. Sorry about that. Uber takes into account that some trips will be cancelled for various reasons, and that's why the ability is built into the app.
> 
> If you don't know the difference between a cabbie and a ride share driver then you should read a few more threads on the subject, or maybe do some research on the Internet.


There is a tool for your scenario. It is called destination filter. Use it. I do not disagree that we have the right to refuse a fare based on profit loss. But when you turn on the ap youbare driving cherry pickers are making this hard and complicated for those of us that really understand what this about.


----------



## Mr Ocasio

As a driver I think UBER needs to be fair. I think drivers with high acceptance rate rate should have priority specially during surge in receiving pings. If a ride equest comes in and a driver with a 60% AR is 4 minutes away but a driver with a 90% acceptance rate is 6 minutes away the driver with the highest AR should get it even if it adds 2 minutes for pick up. Also drivers with high AR should get better incentivesDrivers who cancel on a passenger within 1-2 minutes of accepting should be forced off-line for at least 5 minutes. It is safe to assume that you are not ready to accept a ride


----------



## UberAnt39

Shangsta said:


> This would work on most pax but smarter pax wouldnt cancel the trip knowing they would get charged for it so they would wait for you to cancel it.
> 
> And most drivers take the fares they get. I think its a minority here who cancels unprofitable rides by calling the pax ahead of time.


It's a big minority at SFO. Any trip I get that doesn't go to SF has been cherry picked and rejected by at least 1 other driver, sometimes 3.


----------



## Mr Ocasio

I use UBER a lot as a rider. When I get a call from a driver asking for my destination a give them a bullshit answer that I know they wont say no too. I wait 4 minutes then cancel on them. I encourage my pax who have this complaint to do the same. The best part is that they are so dumb that they accept the second request then I cancel just as they arrive. I love to see their faces when I cancel as they arrive it is hilarious. Even if it cost me 5 bucks


----------



## SpeedracerX

Blackout 702 said:


> Actually we are in the ride share business. I'm not a cab or a bus driver. If I don't want to share a ride, I don't. It's unfortunate that some riders don't understand the distinction.


If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it probably is a duck.

Your a Cabbie my friend ...A Taxi Driver...
Only difference you have your personal car and it's not painted distinctvely so it sticks out and that somehow makes you feel better about yourself ...Also you provide water, aux, etc

But you want to know the Big Difference ...
Fact the Cabbies earn Twice as much on the same fare & Get Tips while you get 5-Stars...

Dumbass...


----------



## Heema

melusine3 said:


> It would be amazing if Uber/Lyft would include the intended destination so we could actually know this in advance, rather than to call. I don't call, but I also don't take calls that are far away now, having been burned numerous times. My question is, what makes you think that if and when Uber goes driverless, that they will then require destinations input and that they may refuse to do any rides that aren't profitable FOR THEM because it will then be their bottom line and not ours.


When they do go driveless, I'm going to be requesting rides where its no less than 25 mins from the nearest car and my destination is gonna be nothing more than 0.39 miles.


----------



## Skyblue6

SpeedracerX said:


> If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it probably is a duck.
> 
> Your a Cabbie my friend ...A Taxi Driver...
> Only difference you have your personal car and it's not painted distinctvely so it sticks out and that somehow makes you feel better about yourself ...Also you provide water, aux, etc
> 
> But you want to know the Big Difference ...
> Fact the Cabbies earn Twice as much on the same fare & Get Tips while you get 5-Stars...
> 
> Dumbass...


THIS!! 100000000x likes to you friend


----------



## PeterNorth

I realize to the rider it may be rude to get a call from the driver and ask where they are going. However, we are independent contractors; giving us the freedom and right to pick and choose where we go. 

To prevent all of this, Uber should allow us to see where the destination will be in the PING prior to us accepting it. What kind of independent contractor in any other position in the work force chooses a job without knowing the details, pay, etc...?


----------



## Mark Johnson

melusine3 said:


> It would be amazing if Uber/Lyft would include the intended destination so we could actually know this in advance, rather than to call. I don't call, but I also don't take calls that are far away now, having been burned numerous times.


I once took a request 10 mins away hoping it was a long fare and the pax wanted to go to the local gas station and back to the home -- a 2 mile round trip. Ever since then, my cut off is 7 mins and Uber often ignores traffic conditions when giving an ETA.

Pax literally abuse Uber sometimes. I can't help but wonder, what would they have done had Uber not existed?? We both know no one calls a cab to go 1 mile down the road.

TwoFiddyMile was right in saying Uber created a whole new demographic of pax. One that cabs really don't care to gain their business. These are the bottom of the barrel.



LAXpert said:


> Should not have to call and ask destination it should be disclosed upfront pure and simple


What part of "cherry picking" rides don't you understand?


----------



## Shangsta

Mr Ocasio said:


> Even if it cost me 5 bucks


What a waste of money...



Mr Ocasio said:


> I think drivers with high acceptance rate rate should have priority specially during surge in receiving pings.


Nothing wrong with having a low acceptance rate. Just means you have decided not to drive out to far away pings that is not cherry picking to me.


----------



## Shangsta

PeterNorth said:


> To prevent all of this, Uber should allow us to see where the destination will be in the PING prior to us accepting it.


You have every right to cancel a ride but no Uber shouldnt make it easy for you to cherry pick. That is fair to the drivers who take short distance rides.


----------



## Skyblue6

Mark Johnson said:


> Pax literally abuse Uber sometimes. I can't help but wonder, what would they have done had Uber not existed?? We both know no one calls a cab to go 1 mile down the road.


they do call us for short shitty fares but they usually tip to compensate. Unless its an obvious old lady with a busted leg, no point complaining. You could also just go off the meter n pocket the petty cash urself instead of declaring it.


----------



## LAXpert

Mark Johnson said:


> I don't blame you. I once took a request 10 mins away hoping it was a long fare and the pax wanted to go to the local gas station and back to the home -- a 2 mile round trip. Ever since then, my cut off is 7 mins and Uber often ignores traffic conditions when giving an ETA.
> 
> Pax literally abuse Uber sometimes. I can't help but wonder, what would they have done had Uber not existed?? We both know no one calls a cab to go 1 mile down the road.
> 
> TwoFiddyMile was right in saying Uber created a whole new demographic of pax. One that cabs really don't care to gain their business. These are the bottom of the barrel.
> 
> What part of "cherry picking" rides don't you understand?


Definately Clueless


----------



## Mark Johnson

LAXpert said:


> Definately Clueless


Care to elaborate?

Or do you just call people you don't agree with names...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I'm actually in favor of this calling/canceling/cherrypicking nonsense.
It hastens the end of the Uber era.

Say your a pax, and 6 out of 10 rides are a pain in the ass due to calls texts and cancellations.
Unless you are too poor for an alternative, eventually you will drop the service and find an alternative.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

On the flip side, I get the driver side of this argument too.
If I were desperate enough to drive Uber, I'd have no choice but to engage in this behavior as well.


----------



## Speedyracer

At the end of the day it's still my car, my gas, my time, My choice. Some days I don't feel like grinding it out in the city, some days a long drive with one pax is perfect. If I'm going to make my quota that I have set for myself. I'm good. If anyone thinks a pax cares about your time... Remember that the next time you turn the corner of there street and get a cancel notice. To each his own. Do what is right for you. It's a business not a charity.


----------



## LAXpert

Mark Johnson said:


> Care to elaborate?
> 
> Or do you just call people you don't agree with names...


For starters tell me why an independent contractor should not have all the information available to make an informed decision before accepting the contract. Risedhare is suppose to be a win-win not a win-lose because Uber expects drivers to make decisions without all the facts.

As for "cherry picking" someones prune is another's plum


----------



## Mark Johnson

LAXpert said:


> For starters tell me why an independent contractor should not have all the information available to make an informed decision before accepting the contract. Risedhare is suppose to be a win-win not a win-lose because Uber expects drivers to make decisions without all the facts.
> 
> As for "cherry picking" someones prune is another's plum


It's the same reason why Uber drops the rates of their "partners" while lieing to their face... Uber only labels us "independent contractors" for THEIR benefit.

Otherwise, why is it so easy to get deactivated for making decisions as an independent contractor?

- high cancellation rate? --> Deactivation
- false accusation by a pax because you refused to stop by Starbucks --> Deactivation (pending investigation)
- low 1-star ratings given by Pool pax or cheap bastards --> Deactivation if you get enough of them
- promoting another platform by handing out referral cards --> Deactivation

No one said rideshare was going to be a win-win. Uber simply promised that we would get paid for transporting people on their network. But whether it was profitable or not was dependent on your external circumstances -- such as your city, how many drivers on the road, demand, rates e.t.c


----------



## Shangsta

LAXpert said:


> For starters tell me why an independent contractor should not have all the information available to make an informed decision before accepting the contract.


You agreed to a contract that says you wont know the destination when you signed up to drive. If you want to know the destination pre pickup nothing is stopping you from being a cab.


----------



## freddieman

Mr Ocasio said:


> I use UBER a lot as a rider. When I get a call from a driver asking for my destination a give them a bullshit answer that I know they wont say no too. I wait 4 minutes then cancel on them. I encourage my pax who have this complaint to do the same. The best part is that they are so dumb that they accept the second request then I cancel just as they arrive. I love to see their faces when I cancel as they arrive it is hilarious. Even if it cost me 5 bucks


wow.....just wow. you know the game from the other end and yet u call them dumb.


----------



## Lilmsmisses

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


Why is it right that people should be expected to pick people up and not make any money when that is what they're trying to do? Why is what's wrong for them worse than what is wrong from me?


----------



## Lilmsmisses

Blackout 702 said:


> Then that rider is going exactly nowhere.


Maybe they are, just not with me lol


----------



## LevittownPa

Mark Johnson said:


> On the Uber platform, there are *three ways* to cancel a ride...
> 
> *1) *after accepting a trip (before you actually start the ride), you always have the option to cancel and you can choose a multiple of reasons such as: "Do Not Charge Rider" or "Rider No-Show."
> 
> ** if you show up at the pick up location and wait 5 mins, you get a cancellation fee when you choose "Rider No-Show."
> ** some markets don't have cancellation fees.
> *
> 2) *if you start a trip (we assume the pax is in your car) and have NOT driven off yet, you can also cancel the ride. When you drive off, the option goes away. I noticed this a few days ago.
> 
> ** the caveat about canceling after starting a trip is that the pax still has the option to rate you. You can always choose to not charge the rider but they will still be able to rate you. I tested this out myself. So more than likely expect a 1-star.
> *
> 3) *For some stupid reason pax always have the option to cancel a ride anytime during a trip. Of course, if more than 5 mins have passed, they will be charged a cancellation fee. But sometimes, pax will go this route if they know the fare is going to be much more than a cancellation fee and will pretend they did it by accident.
> 
> Fortunately, this has never happened to me but other drivers on the forum have experienced this.
> 
> So I would think the best way to cancel would be to do so BEFORE starting the trip so the pax can't rate you...


Thanks Mark, I guess I've missed the cancel option on the app, I look out for it next week.


----------



## UStaxman

Drago619 said:


> make no mistake..your a cab driver using an app to be connected with fares..they use the term ride share to get around all the legalities of it...because drivers pull this move so much now every ones cancel rate is on watch and drivers that may have to many legit cancel trips get deactivated..if you dont want to take fares in certain places then dont drive with your app on in those places..if your gonna try and only drive surge then only turn on when needed. getting bad trips is the cost of doing business. of course everyone knows its your car and your business and you can run it as you see fit..but i will agree with uber when you get deactivated for to many cancels.


We are ride share who as per Ubers website "going where your [rider] going where your going... no need to tip"
In this case the driver is not going to Abington or Hanson. 
Drive 30 miles out of ones way (15 miles each way) to earn $5.00 is not profitable.


----------



## LAXpert

Mark Johnson said:


> It's the same reason why Uber drops the rates of their "partners" while lieing to their face... Uber only labels us "independent contractors" for THEIR benefit.
> 
> Otherwise, why is it so easy to get deactivated for making decisions as an independent contractor?
> 
> - high cancellation rate? --> Deactivation
> - false accusation by a pax because you refused to stop by Starbucks --> Deactivation (pending investigation)
> - low 1-star ratings given by Pool pax or cheap bastards --> Deactivation if you get enough of them
> - promoting another platform by handing out referral cards --> Deactivation
> 
> No one said rideshare was going to be a win-win. Uber simply promised that we would get paid for transporting people on their network. But whether it was profitable or not was dependent on your external circumstances -- such as your city, how many drivers on the road, demand, rates e.t.c


Looks like you're arguing against your "cherry picking" case now. All I said was we should know the destination beforehand and made my case for it. Now you come back with Uber is evil.


----------



## OneDay

That's so sad, because all my passengers seem to be "hard working construction workers" who smell like roses and always tip.


----------



## LAXpert

Shangsta said:


> You agreed to a contract that says you wont know the destination when you signed up to drive. If you want to know the destination pre pickup nothing is stopping you from being a cab.


I see we have another clueless one.

Please post the section of the "contract" that states this.


----------



## CrazyT

Mark Johnson said:


> Personally I don't call and ask for pax destination as I feel it starts the trip off on a bad note which will hurt me if it turned out they were going somewhere reasonable -- which is the case 90% of the time.
> 
> But last night, I had two trips that reminded me WHY I don't like doing long fares to remote areas.
> 
> *Trip 1
> *
> I picked up a couple from a club and drove 20 miles out of the hot-spot bars/clubs at 1am in the morning. On the way to their destination, both the male and female pax acknowledged just how out of the way the trip was and the lady said drunkenly, "thanks Mr. Uber driver for taking this long trip to the middle of nowhere." *Yet they still couldn't tip*...
> 
> *Trip 2
> *
> After driving 20 miles back to the hot-spot, I got yet another trip that took me 30 miles to a suburban area (it was now 2:30am). Had it been in the afternoon, I might have been able to get a trip back to the hot-spot. But I knew that was NOT going to happen at 2:30am. I dropped off the pax at a huge gated country club. And all he had for me was "have a safe trip."
> 
> Hence forth, I do NOT care if I have already started the trip. I will insist they cancel the ride or provide an upfront tip before I take off to cover my gas money coming back. Driving 30 miles back at 3am in the morning was not fun nor "part of the job."


However there are cases where by cancelling a trip, you lose out later on. I had one this morning that went from a residential neighborhood outside of the city (where I usually get some good airport/DC runs) 30 miles north which puts it about half way to PA from Baltimore. I was thinking crap I won't get a ride for a while, but there's a neighborhood about 10 miles away where there are a lot of travelers on Sundays. So I figured go there. Nope I didn't get a mile down the road and got a ping that was only 5 minutes away. He was heading south to an apartment complex near a college. When I dropped him I figured I'd head toward the areas I know are travel heavy, but where I was was lit up red. Got a decent run where they went about 16 miles on a 2.9x surge.

It's karma. The more selective you get with trips, the less you end up in situations like that. Of course I understand not all of us are working for a little better than $1 a mile and getting 60mpg.


----------



## Mark Johnson

CrazyT said:


> However there are cases where by cancelling a trip, you lose out later on. I had one this morning that went from a residential neighborhood outside of the city (where I usually get some good airport/DC runs) 30 miles north which puts it about half way to PA from Baltimore. I was thinking crap I won't get a ride for a while, but there's a neighborhood about 10 miles away where there are a lot of travelers on Sundays. So I figured go there. Nope I didn't get a mile down the road and got a ping that was only 5 minutes away. He was heading south to an apartment complex near a college. When I dropped him I figured I'd head toward the areas I know are travel heavy, but where I was was lit up red. Got a decent run where they went about 16 miles on a 2.9x surge.
> 
> It's karma. The more selective you get with trips, the less you end up in situations like that. Of course I understand not all of us are working for a little better than $1 a mile and getting 60mpg.


Your market is not my market. Certain surbuban areas on the outskirts of Atlanta aren't popular with Uber. So as a veteran driver, you tend to know what trips become losing propositions when the destination isn't active with Uber requests due to the demographic.

As you also pointed out, you drive for more than *$1* per mile and clearly have a very efficient car on gas. So your vantage point might be more optimistic than someone driving 30 miles out of the way at *$0.75*/mile knowing they won't be getting a ride back.


----------



## CrazyT

Driving and Driven said:


> I feel like it's unprofessional to call the pax whose ping I just accepted to ask where he is going with the potential threat of cancelling. Of course, I have never had someone in Dallas ping me at ten in the evening wanting to go up into Oklahoma. When that happens, I will probably be rethinking my answer.


The only times I've called a pax was back before the "trip upgrade" started and I got stuck in unexpected traffic changing my ETA a lot. I called and let them know there was an accident in front of me and while traffic was moving it was very slow, GPS saying ETA is now like 20 minutes so if they needed to be somewhere by a certain time it would be better for them to request again and get another driver. They were very nice and said no we're just going to dinner and don't have a reservation or anything, we can wait.


----------



## Driving and Driven

CrazyT said:


> The only times I've called a pax was back before the "trip upgrade" started and I got stuck in unexpected traffic changing my ETA a lot. I called and let them know there was an accident in front of me and while traffic was moving it was very slow, GPS saying ETA is now like 20 minutes so if they needed to be somewhere by a certain time it would be better for them to request again and get another driver. They were very nice and said no we're just going to dinner and don't have a reservation or anything, we can wait.


That's completely different. That's a professional courtesy call to let them know you may run late and are stuck in traffic.


----------



## Mr Ocasio

Shangsta said:


> What a waste of money...
> 
> Nothing wrong with having a low acceptance rate. Just means you have decided not to drive out to far away pings that is not cherry picking to me.


Never said there was I just said UBER should give those with higher acceptance rate priority on rides. That is all. If I own a company do I reward all employees equal or do I reward my hardest working? When I pick my vendors at my regular job I alwaysbgobwith the ones that have gone above and beyond for me.


----------



## Mr Ocasio

PeterNorth said:


> What kind of independent contractor in any other position in the work force chooses a job without knowing the details, pay, etc...?


You do know that is what you signed up for when you decided to be an UBER driver?


----------



## LAXpert

"Karma" a excuse for those that SOMETIMES PUT themselves in BAD SITUATIONS only to be bailed out by GOOD FORTUNE to justify themselves.


----------



## Mark Johnson

LAXpert said:


> Looks like you're arguing against your "cherry picking" case now. All I said was we should know the destination beforehand and made my case for it. Now you come back with Uber is evil.


It has become clear that you lack the knowledge to keep up in a constructive discussion so let me summarize our conversation thus far...

You initially stated that Uber should provide drivers with the pax destination in advance and I explained that Uber wouldn't allow this due to drivers "cherry picking." You then proceeded to label me "clueless" and after I asked why you stated -- and I am paraphrasing -- that Uber should provide this info as we are independent contractors and rideshare should be a "win-win."

I then went on to convey several actions of Uber to prove that although we are "independent contractors" on paper, Uber's treatment of their "partners" is anything but. Thus, why would you expect Uber to disclose what the pax destination is ahead of time with the defense that we our independent contracts when Uber has shown time after time that they use that term VERY loosely? I am of the idea that actions speak louder than words and Uber might call us independent contractors but they treat drivers like *disposable employees.*

Although you never asked, I personally am in favor of drivers seeing the pax destination ahead of time. But I am also objective enough to see why Uber would NEVER make this an option for their "partners."

When our rates were *$1.20*/mile, I would never care how far out of the way a pax had to go as long as it wasn't unreasonable. But driving at *$0.75*/mile changes your perspective.


----------



## LAXpert

Mark Johnson said:


> It has become clear that you lack the knowledge to keep up in a constructive discussion so let me summarize our conversation thus far...
> 
> You initially stated that Uber should provide drivers with the pax destination in advance and I explained that Uber wouldn't allow this due to drivers "cherry picking." You then proceeded to label me "clueless" and after I asked why you stated -- and I am paraphrasing -- that Uber should provide this info as we are independent contractors and rideshare should be a "win-win."
> 
> I then went on to convey several actions of Uber to prove that although we are "independent contractors" on paper, Uber's treatment of their "partners" is anything but. Thus, why would you expect Uber to disclose what the pax destination is ahead of time with the defense that we our independent contracts when Uber has shown time after time that they use that term VERY loosely? I am of the idea that actions speak louder than words and Uber might call us independent contractors but they treat drivers like *disposable employees.*
> 
> Although you never asked, I personally am in favor of drivers seeing the pax destination ahead of time. But I am also objective enough to see why Uber would NEVER make this an option for their "partners."
> 
> When our rates were *$1.20*/mile, I would never care how far out of the way a pax had to go as long as it wasn't unreasonable. But driving at *$0.75*/mile changes your perspective.


I understand the fact that you like to write, but all those words just put people to sleep, try brevity.

I know you're capable of brevity because when I posted my original post all you did was reply cherry picking when I wasn't even looking for a reason.


----------



## Mark Johnson

LAXpert said:


> I understand the fact that you like to write, but all those words just put people to sleep, try brevity.
> 
> I know you're capable of brevity because when I posted my original post all you did was reply cherry picking when I wasn't even looking for a reason.


I rest my case...


----------



## Tedgey

PeterNorth said:


> I realize to the rider it may be rude to get a call from the driver and ask where they are going. However, we are independent contractors; giving us the freedom and right to pick and choose where we go.
> 
> To prevent all of this, Uber should allow us to see where the destination will be in the PING prior to us accepting it. What kind of independent contractor in any other position in the work force chooses a job without knowing the details, pay, etc...?


Where is this bill of ride share independent contractor rights I keep hearing about? As an independent contractor you do enjoy the right to work for another company that offers the perks you like. My understanding is Lyft gives you the destination ahead of time. There are a number of other ride share companies coming on line these days. Find out which ones do and work for them. In the meantime Uber doesn't. It's just not part of their system and they view calling the passenger to circumvent that system as a violation of their rules. This is the part noone likes to accept but it's Uber's platform and Uber's rules and they can decide who they give access to their platform and who they do not. They've decided to not allow this behavior and they're well within their "rights" to do so.

BTW, love your work in the North Pole series. Top notch. 5☆


----------



## Greguzzi

Mr Ocasio said:


> I use UBER a lot as a rider. When I get a call from a driver asking for my destination a give them a bullshit answer that I know they wont say no too. I wait 4 minutes then cancel on them. I encourage my pax who have this complaint to do the same. The best part is that they are so dumb that they accept the second request then I cancel just as they arrive. I love to see their faces when I cancel as they arrive it is hilarious. Even if it cost me 5 bucks


Yeah. I believe that. LOL.


----------



## Greguzzi

LAXpert said:


> For starters tell me why an independent contractor should not have all the information available to make an informed decision before accepting the contract. Risedhare is suppose to be a win-win not a win-lose because Uber expects drivers to make decisions without all the facts.
> 
> As for "cherry picking" someones prune is another's plum


Exactly right. Try hiring a contractor to remodel your kitchen and start by telling him, "I want you to remodel my kitchen, but I cannot tell you how much it will pay or how long it will take, and you have 10 seconds to say yes or no." He will laugh and shake his head. Garanteed.


----------



## DriverX

Drago619 said:


> Its kinda of funny...im sure most of the drivers here have used uber or lyft at least once..and im pretty sure if you were requesting a ride for yourself you would not want your cell ringing right after with some driver calling to find out where your going..pretend you wouldnt mind all you want but im sure once you got cancelled on, you would be cursing uber like crazy..


wrong, I'd simply reorder. Theres so many drivers some idiot will take my loser.


----------



## DriverX

Mr Ocasio said:


> As a driver I think UBER needs to be fair. I think drivers with high acceptance rate rate should have priority specially during surge in receiving pings. If a ride equest comes in and a driver with a 60% AR is 4 minutes away but a driver with a 90% acceptance rate is 6 minutes away the driver with the highest AR should get it even if it adds 2 minutes for pick up. Also drivers with high AR should get better incentivesDrivers who cancel on a passenger within 1-2 minutes of accepting should be forced off-line for at least 5 minutes. It is safe to assume that you are not ready to accept a ride


So then you ,make the pax wait longer to give the ride to a driver further away becasue of acceptance rate. That would degrade the customer experience more. Plus, you can accept all rides have 100% accept rate and then just cancel crap rides or make them cancel you.

You're not thinking very much.


----------



## DriverX

Shangsta said:


> You have every right to cancel a ride but no Uber shouldnt make it easy for you to cherry pick. That is fair to the drivers who take short distance rides.


For every driver that doesn't want to drive 10 minutes to pick up a $3 fare there is one who will or will be available closer to the request very soon. Nothing wrong with making a lower paying pax wait for a driver who won't lose money on that job.


----------



## DriverX

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm actually in favor of this calling/canceling/cherrypicking nonsense.
> It hastens the end of the Uber era.
> 
> Say your a pax, and 6 out of 10 rides are a pain in the ass due to calls texts and cancellations.
> Unless you are too poor for an alternative, eventually you will drop the service and find an alternative.


So far the occasional cancel hassle hasn't stop any of them from demanding dirt cheap rides. Uber or some version of it is not going to go away, but keep wishing. We are all likely to get replaced by SDCs before Dinosaurs/Taxis rule the Earth again. give it 20 years though so your good through retirement.


----------



## DriverX

Mark Johnson said:


> It's the same reason why Uber drops the rates of their "partners" while lieing to their face... Uber only labels us "independent contractors" for THEIR benefit.
> 
> Otherwise, why is it so easy to get deactivated for making decisions as an independent contractor?
> 
> - high cancellation rate? --> Deactivation
> - false accusation by a pax because you refused to stop by Starbucks --> Deactivation (pending investigation)
> - low 1-star ratings given by Pool pax or cheap bastards --> Deactivation if you get enough of them
> - promoting another platform by handing out referral cards --> Deactivation
> 
> No one said rideshare was going to be a win-win. Uber simply promised that we would get paid for transporting people on their network. But whether it was profitable or not was dependent on your external circumstances -- such as your city, how many drivers on the road, demand, rates e.t.c


Actually Uber makes all sorts of claims as to what drivers can make.


----------



## DriverX

Shangsta said:


> You agreed to a contract that says you wont know the destination when you signed up to drive. If you want to know the destination pre pickup nothing is stopping you from being a cab.


Actually they did shpw the destonation on the waybill when I signed up. Then they removed it until after pick up which violates the CPUC regulations.


----------



## UberXTampa

Mr Ocasio said:


> As a driver I think UBER needs to be fair. I think drivers with high acceptance rate rate should have priority specially during surge in receiving pings. If a ride equest comes in and a driver with a 60% AR is 4 minutes away but a driver with a 90% acceptance rate is 6 minutes away the driver with the highest AR should get it even if it adds 2 minutes for pick up. Also drivers with high AR should get better incentivesDrivers who cancel on a passenger within 1-2 minutes of accepting should be forced off-line for at least 5 minutes. It is safe to assume that you are not ready to accept a ride


High acceptance rate is impossible for me to achieve because I get a lot of requests from 20+ minutes away. For a city driver like Chicago where population density is high, you make a good point. But, your approach would punish people that get disproportionately high long distance requests. A pick-up fee should be added to every fare that would eliminate the long distance pick up anxiety.


----------



## DriverX

Mark Johnson said:


> Your market is not my market. Certain surbuban areas on the outskirts of Atlanta aren't popular with Uber. So as a veteran driver, you tend to know what trips become losing propositions when the destination isn't active with Uber requests due to the demographic.
> 
> As you also pointed out, you drive for more than *$1* per mile and clearly have a very efficient car on gas. So your vantage point might be more optimistic than someone drive 30 miles out of the way at *$0.75*/mile knowing they won't be getting a ride back.


E$xactly, all the hybrid drivers can suck up the short trips since they are driving with no overhead.


----------



## DriverX

Mr Ocasio said:


> Never said there was I just said UBER should give those with higher acceptance rate priority on rides. That is all. If I own a company do I reward all employees equal or do I reward my hardest working? When I pick my vendors at my regular job I alwaysbgobwith the ones that have gone above and beyond for me.


Sure you do. Such BS, if a vendor went above and beyond but consistently made you no money, you'd fire them. DOnt pretend your running a charity operation. When UBer cuts weight it goes after the low performers, part of that is your rating, mine is 4.9 and I cancel crap rides all the time.


----------



## DriverX

Tedgey said:


> Where is this bill of ride share independent contractor rights I keep hearing about? As an independent contractor you do enjoy the right to work for another company that offers the perks you like. My understanding is Lyft gives you the destination ahead of time. There are a number of other ride share companies coming on line these days. Find out which ones do and work for them. In the meantime Uber doesn't. It's just not part of their system and they view calling the passenger to circumvent that system as a violation of their rules. This is the part noone likes to accept but it's Uber's platform and Uber's rules and they can decide who they give access to their platform and who they do not. They've decided to not allow this behavior and they're well within their "rights" to do so.
> 
> BTW, love your work in the North Pole series. Top notch. 5☆


Show me the rule that I'm violating.


----------



## freddieman

Lilmsmisses said:


> Why is it right that people should be expected to pick people up and not make any money when that is what they're trying to do? Why is what's wrong for them worse than what is wrong from me?


because we do it for 5 star ratings and badges we can show to our creditors......hopefully those creditors will reciprocate the love.


----------



## Blackout 702

SpeedracerX said:


> If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it probably is a duck.
> 
> Your a Cabbie my friend ...A Taxi Driver...
> Only difference you have your personal car and it's not painted distinctvely so it sticks out and that somehow makes you feel better about yourself ...Also you provide water, aux, etc
> 
> But you want to know the Big Difference ...
> Fact the Cabbies earn Twice as much on the same fare & Get Tips while you get 5-Stars...
> 
> Dumbass...


Yes, I'm a dumbass because you can't tell the difference between someone who is a cabbie and someone who isn't. Whatever you have to tell yourself to make sense of the world is ok by me, chum.


----------



## unitxero

Interesting, NYC says otherwise that we are indeed For-hire drivers and classified as such. There is a legal word for what Uber does in all other parts of the country, its called prearrangement and its exactly what black car bases do. You can be brainwashed all you want and drink the legal kool-aid of "Ride share" but anyone with any ounce of intelligence knows what they are doing is not ride sharing. They are accepting a prearranged trip brokered by Uber and fulfilled by a "partner". That isn't ride sharing, that's business. Every Uber driver is a chauffeur without the license requirement outside of NYC whether people want to accept what they are or not.

On the matter at hand, NYC Uber drivers are forbidden from doing such practices because it leads to discrimination towards customer going to certain areas Drivers perceive "unsafe or unprofitable".

Outside of NYC I know you all aren't licensed For-hire drivers like myself or have commercial insurance to protect your self interests. But that is the hand you are dealt, you get to play outside of the rules and make a nice bit of money where regulation strangles legitimate taxi drivers across the nation. 

But at least have the courtesy to accept that you are a For-hire driver, while you **** the cabbie/black car out of his rides... legally.


----------



## DriverX

unitxero said:


> Interesting, NYC says otherwise that we are indeed For-hire drivers and classified as such. There is a legal word for what Uber does in all other parts of the country, its called prearrangement and its exactly what black car bases do. You can be brainwashed all you want and drink the legal kool-aid of "Ride share" but anyone with any ounce of intelligence knows what they are doing is not ride sharing. They are accepting a prearranged trip brokered by Uber and fulfilled by a "partner". That isn't ride sharing, that's business. Every Uber driver is a chauffeur without the license requirement outside of NYC whether people want to accept what they are or not.
> 
> On the matter at hand, NYC Uber drivers are forbidden from doing such practices because it leads to discrimination towards customer going to certain areas Drivers perceive "unsafe or unprofitable".
> 
> Outside of NYC I know you all aren't licensed For-hire drivers like myself or have commercial insurance to protect your self interests. But that is the hand you are dealt, you get to play outside of the rules and make a nice bit of money where regulation strangles legitimate taxi drivers across the nation.
> 
> But at least have the courtesy to accept that you are a For-hire driver, while you &%[email protected]!* the cabbie/black car out of his rides... legally.


I don't understand why the cab companies don't sue Uber over the fact that they aren't abiding by the "pre-arranged" regulations that the TCP cars have to follow, one of which is having the destination on the waybill.. Seems like an easy lawsuit to win. Force Uber to allow drivers to cherry pick rides. It might not kill Uber but it would annoy them and the pax. I have a feeling that the TCP companies know that;s pretty muchthe only reason they still have drivers and if Uber played by the same rules they'd lose more drivers to uber.


----------



## Blackout 702

unitxero said:


> You can be brainwashed all you want and drink the legal kool-aid of "Ride share" but anyone with any ounce of intelligence knows what they are doing is not ride sharing...
> But at least have the courtesy to accept that you are a For-hire driver, while you &%[email protected]!* the cabbie/black car out of his rides... legally.


Interesting. I'm a brainwashed dumbass for not knowing that I'm a cabbie, and yet at the same time I'm screwing a cabbie out of his rides. If I weren't so dumb I'd think you're contradicting yourself.


----------



## Tedgey

DriverX said:


> Show me the rule that I'm violating.


Is it your contention that Uber is OK with cherry picking rides? Because if it is I'd say that's definitely a novel argument.


----------



## Tedgey

Greguzzi said:


> Exactly right. Try hiring a contractor to remodel your kitchen and start by telling him, "I want you to remodel my kitchen, but I cannot tell you how much it will pay or how long it will take, and you have 10 seconds to say yes or no." He will laugh and shake his head. Garanteed.


All this proves is that there's a difference between a ride share contractor and building contractor. Try being a boilermaker at San Onofre. You don't know how much your contract is worth when you get it. All you know is how much per hour you'll make and that's thanks to the union.


----------



## Tedgey

Blackout 702 said:


> Interesting. I'm a brainwashed dumbass


I agree with the greater theme here but I disagree with the first part. It's not that interesting


----------



## Blackout 702

Tedgey said:


> I agree with the greater theme here but I disagree with the first part. It's not that interesting


I realized too late it was a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Tedgey

DriverX said:


> So far the occasional cancel hassle hasn't stop any of them from demanding dirt cheap rides. Uber or some version of it is not going to go away, but keep wishing. We are all likely to get replaced by SDCs before Dinosaurs/Taxis rule the Earth again. give it 20 years though so your good through retirement.


It's way more than an occasional cancel. You should take a few UberRides as passenger. You'll realize, amongst other things, that nobody wants to call for a ride an hour early to make allowance for the two or three drivers that change their minds


----------



## UberNaToo

Blackout 702 said:


> Actually we are in the ride share business. I'm not a cab or a bus driver. If I don't want to share a ride, I don't. It's unfortunate that some riders don't understand the distinction.


"write on"


----------



## UberNaToo

UberHammer said:


> That's not why they didn't sell breakfast after 10am. They didn't sell it after 10am because the grills needed to be set at a lower temperature for cooking eggs and a higher temperature for cooking hamburgers. They would stop selling breakfast, turn up the temp on the grills, and start selling hamburgers.
> 
> Of course what they serve today really isn't food, so it is all just heated at the same grill temperature.


"Better to shame them and the capitalists that allow this extortion to continue while they swim in a sea of money."


----------



## DriverX

Tedgey said:


> It's way more than an occasional cancel. You should take a few UberRides as passenger. You'll realize, amongst other things, that nobody wants to call for a ride an hour early to make allowance for the two or three drivers that change their minds


Total exaggeration. I ping campers frequently and send them down the road, they never ask where I'm going. I'd actually respect them more if they did.


----------



## DriverX

Tedgey said:


> All this proves is that there's a difference between a ride share contractor and building contractor. Try being a boilermaker at San Onofre. You don't know how much your contract is worth when you get it. All you know is how much per hour you'll make and that's thanks to the union.


Your analogy is terrible. ICs don't have unions.


----------



## DriverX

Tedgey said:


> Is it your contention that Uber is OK with cherry picking rides? Because if it is I'd say that's definitely a novel argument.


I'm saying that they can't create a policy against it because it would be an obvious breach Independent Contractor status.


----------



## Emp9

i even use uber as a Pax. so its funny to me that some feel high and mighty that they should accept every ping. have you even considered a pax doesnt want to wait 15 min or more ? even as a pax i dont feel right if my driver is going in a direction he would rather not go. So do not assume Pax is desperate for a pickup with so many markets flooded with drivers. Pax know they wait 2 more min and ubers will pop up much closer to them many times


----------



## Drago619

ok ok...sorry everyone..your right. your ride share drivers and not taxis..my mistake..i forgot the huge difference. taxis make 3 to 4 times more per mile. 5 times more per minute. they dont destroy their own car. get to pick up curb side and are respected more by valets and everyone realy...oh and they get tipped..my apologies to the cabbies for lumping uber and lyft drivers into the same category as you guys.


----------



## Tedgey

DriverX said:


> Your analogy is terrible. ICs don't have unions.


http://www.boilermakers.org


----------



## DriverX

Drago619 said:


> ok ok...sorry everyone..your right. your ride share drivers and not taxis..my mistake..i forgot the huge difference. taxis make 3 to 4 times more per mile. 5 times more per minute. they dont destroy their own car. get to pick up curb side and are respected more by valets and everyone realy...oh and they get tipped..my apologies to the cabbies for lumping uber and lyft drivers into the same category as you guys.


Respect from valets clearly makes cabbies superior. LOL

The major difference is that we own our cars and can't legally take street hails. Other than that we're pretty much Taxis that can be anywhere an get requests not just at hotels, airports or train stations and all the other spots cabs stage themselves.


----------



## DriverX

Tedgey said:


> http://www.boilermakers.org


They are Unionized employees, what's your point?


----------



## Oscar Levant

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


You are absolutely right. 
Cherry picking is not right, on all levels. When a driver cherry picks, he's not doing his fair share of shorties, he's leaving more shorties for others and so he's taking money out of the pockets of other drivers, let alone the fact that it's bad for business. if a rider told me that about another driver, I would ask that rider to complain to Uber if it happens, that way Uber can deactivate that driver.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

DriverX said:


> I don't understand why the cab companies don't sue Uber over the fact that they aren't abiding by the "pre-arranged" regulations that the TCP cars have to follow, one of which is having the destination on the waybill.. Seems like an easy lawsuit to win. Force Uber to allow drivers to cherry pick rides. It might not kill Uber but it would annoy them and the pax. I have a feeling that the TCP companies know that;s pretty muchthe only reason they still have drivers and if Uber played by the same rules they'd lose more drivers to uber.


There are literally almost 800 outstanding lawsuits and ones like you mentioned are around 100 of them.
If any of these ever hit SCOTUS the shit is going to hit the fan.
My personal favorite is the NY price fixing class action lawsuit.


----------



## Skyblue6

Emp9 said:


> i even use uber as a Pax. so its funny to me that some feel high and mighty that they should accept every ping. have you even considered a pax doesnt want to wait 15 min or more ? even as a pax i dont feel right if my driver is going in a direction he would rather not go. So do not assume Pax is desperate for a pickup with so many markets flooded with drivers. Pax know they wait 2 more min and ubers will pop up much closer to them many times


Even as taxi's we dont take EVERY job, i rejected 2 today just because i didnt like the locations


----------



## PeterNorth

Tedgey said:


> BTW, love your work in the North Pole series. Top notch. 5☆


My finest work to date.


----------



## PeterNorth

Mr Ocasio said:


> You do know that is what you signed up for when you decided to be an UBER driver?


Yep; flexibility, freedom and good pay.

Uber started out paying drivers very well. A minimum ride was $7 in some areas, maybe more. Uber has drastically cut their fares down to where they are FORCING drivers to use tactics like calling the passenger to see if it's worth it. Uber is turning it's drivers into Wal-Mart employees who are bitter and over-worked.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Oscar Levant said:


> You are absolutely right.
> Cherry picking is not right, on all levels. When a driver cherry picks, he's not doing his fair share of shorties, he's leaving more shorties for others and so he's taking money out of the pockets of other drivers, let alone the fact that it's bad for business. *if a rider told me that about another driver, I would ask that rider to complain to Uber if it happens, that way Uber can deactivate that driver.*


Slow down there Mr. Snitch...

FYI, Uber condones "cherry picking" and have said in writing that drivers can deny a pax a ride due to their destination. So you might have to come up with new ways to get rid of the competition.


----------



## Blackout 702

Drago619 said:


> ok ok...sorry everyone..your right. your ride share drivers and not taxis..my mistake..i forgot the huge difference. taxis make 3 to 4 times more per mile. 5 times more per minute. they dont destroy their own car. get to pick up curb side and are respected more by valets and everyone realy...oh and they get tipped..my apologies to the cabbies for lumping uber and lyft drivers into the same category as you guys.


Yeah, I think about how much better cabbies are when I drive past 200 of them parked along a curb while I cruise right past them to get my next fare. Have fun doing your Find A Word puzzles.


----------



## NinjaCasper

mrpjfresh said:


> If enough drivers would just refuse these remote, faraway pings, the actual problem could get solved. Customers would complain to Uber about not being able to get rides instead about drivers calling and cherry picking, which is just a symptom. President Jeff Whatshisface would then (hopefully) have to address the heart of the issue and actually incentivize drivers to accept these requests.
> 
> If you, OP, think is more honorable to have someone pull you away from a surge for a $3 min fare, 45-60 minutes of your time so they can buy beer and tip you with only a complaint about their wait time... knock yourself out and get that "honor" badge. We are ICs, not employees. Treat the customers right but look out for your own bottom line.


Spot on my man.


----------



## phillipzx3

Blackout 702 said:


> Actually we are in the ride share business. I'm not a cab or a bus driver. If I don't want to share a ride, I don't. It's unfortunate that some riders don't understand the distinction.


You are indeed just a cab. The only difference is in the branding. You're also not a "ride share" in many States. In Oregon, "rideshare" is a car that is parked on the street, but available "for hire" by a person who has access to the service. There is no driver other than the operator.

An Uber driver who believes he/she is not a taxi driver is in denial. You provide livery service (just like a cab) Your orders are dispatched (just like a cab). You walk like a duck. Look like a duck. And you act like a duck. Therefor, you ARE a duck. No amount of spin will change that fact.


----------



## Blackout 702

phillipzx3 said:


> You are indeed just a cab. The only difference is in the branding. You're also not a "ride share" in many States. In Oregon, "rideshare" is a car that is parked on the street, but available "for hire" by a person who has access to the service. There is no driver other than the operator.
> 
> An Uber driver who believes he/she is not a taxi driver is in denial. You provide livery service (just like a cab) Your orders are dispatched (just like a cab). You walk like a duck. Look like a duck. And you act like a duck. Therefor, you ARE a duck. No amount of spin will change that fact.


Then I guess it's a good thing that I don't live in "many states." 
You can call yourself anything that you'd like. No skin off of my nose. Do you drive a cab? Then you're a cabbie. Do you not drive a cab but you want to be called a cabbie? Ok, that's kind of a sad dream but whatevs, "Cabbie." Next time I'm at the mall I'll buy you a little hat that says Cabbie, and you can even wear it to bed at night.


----------



## phillipzx3

Blackout 702 said:


> Yeah, I think about how much better cabbies are when I drive past 200 of them parked along a curb while I cruise right past them to get my next fare. Have fun doing your Find A Word puzzles.


For every cab I see sitting, there are 10 times that number in Uber drivers. They sit at the airport for hours...just like the idiots do in cabs.

There are 1500 (legal) cabs in Portland. There are close to 15,000 Goober/Lyft drivers here (they come in like roaches from every State). They're lucky to make 5 bucks an hour. In fact (and because you enjoy stereotyping so well) I know full well these Goobers do nothing but sit around while I'm putting 150 to 200 paid miles per day (at $2.60 a mile) while these fools fight for one trip at a buck a mile.

Stereotyping us fun, eh?


----------



## Blackout 702

phillipzx3 said:


> For every cab I see sitting, there are 10 times that number in Uber drivers. They sit at the airport for hours...just like the idiots do in cabs.
> 
> There are 1500 (legal) cabs in Portland. There are close to 15,000 Goober/Lyft drivers here (they come in like roaches from every State). They're lucky to make 5 bucks an hour. In fact (and because you enjoy stereotyping so well) I know full well these Goobers do nothing but sit around while I'm putting 150 to 200 paid miles per day (at $2.60 a mile) while these fools fight for one trip at a buck a mile.
> 
> Stereotyping us fun, eh?


Stereotyping is fun, yes, but in this case sadly it doesn't apply. Uber drivers have a choice of whether or not to stage, cabbies don't. That's why I drive right past a line of them dozens of times each day that I drive, over and over while I collect fare after fare, but not one cabbie has ever driven past me while I wait in a line of other Uber drivers.

Being wrong is fun, eh?


----------



## Drago619

Blackout 702 said:


> Stereotyping is fun, yes, but in this case sadly it doesn't apply. Uber drivers have a choice of whether or not to stage, cabbies don't. That's why I drive right past a line of them dozens of times each day that I drive, over and over while I collect fare after fare, but not one cabbie has ever driven past me while I wait in a line of other Uber drivers.
> 
> Being wrong is fun, eh?


i dont think he minds waiting and taking one fare that will probably end up paying more then fare after fare after fare you were running around getting while you drove by him.


----------



## phillipzx3

Blackout 702 said:


> Then I guess it's a good thing that I don't live in "many states."
> You can call yourself anything that you'd like. No skin off of my nose. Do you drive a cab? Then you're a cabbie. Do you not drive a cab but you want to be called a cabbie? Ok, that's kind of a sad dream but whatevs, "Cabbie." Next time I'm at the mall I'll buy you a little hat that says Cabbie, and you can even wear it to bed at night.


I said "many States," not "many states." There is a difference. But an Uber driver by any other name is still a cab driver. They're just not smart enough to understand. ;-)


----------



## Blackout 702

Drago619 said:


> i dont think he minds waiting and taking one fare that will probably end up paying more then fare after fare after fare you were running around getting while you drove by him.


Sure, he's going to make tremendous money waiting an hour to drive someone next door. Or is it that cabs get all of the great fares and somehow only Uber drivers get that crazy mix of long and short rides? I get so confused when cabbie apologists keep changing their stories to fit the current narrative.


----------



## Blackout 702

phillipzx3 said:


> I said "many States," not "many states." There is a difference. But an Uber driver by any other name is still a cab driver. They're just not smart enough to understand. ;-)


I'm sorry that you don't know how to write in English, but that doesn't alter my response. The way you used the word, "state" is a common noun and therefore not capitalized. Please, tell me more about how smart you are.


----------



## phillipzx3

Blackout 702 said:


> Stereotyping is fun, yes, but in this case sadly it doesn't apply. Uber drivers have a choice of whether or not to stage, cabbies don't. That's why I drive right past a line of them dozens of times each day that I drive, over and over while I collect fare after fare, but not one cabbie has ever driven past me while I wait in a line of other Uber drivers.
> 
> Being wrong is fun, eh?


You're assuming you have an understanding of how the cab industry in every market.

Stage? I don't have to stage for anything. If a private individual wants me at the airport, they can call me on the phone and I'll go get them. I don't gave to stage for anything.

If they just want one of our cabs, they can order one and we drive right up and pick them up. Again, no staging .

You need to understand that all cab companies don't operate like your selective (and fairly ignorant) view dictates.


----------



## Blackout 702

phillipzx3 said:


> You're assuming you have an understanding of how the cab industry in every market.
> 
> Stage? I don't have to stage for anything. If a private individual wants me at the airport, they can call me on the phone and I'll go get them. I don't gave to stage for anything.
> 
> If they just want one of our cabs, they can order one and we drive right up and pick them up. Again, no staging .
> 
> You need to understand that all cab companies don't operate like your selective (and fairly ignorant) view dictates.


Thanks for that. I have no idea what point you are trying to make this far away from the original post. You have spun so far out in left field trying to make any point at all. You talk about what only applies to you to desperately try to make a point about cabbies, and you talk about what applies in "many states" to desperately try to make a point about ride share drivers. I'm sorry, man. You don't seem to be very good at this.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Blackout 702 said:


> Stereotyping is fun, yes, but in this case sadly it doesn't apply. Uber drivers have a choice of whether or not to stage, cabbies don't. That's why I drive right past a line of them dozens of times each day that I drive, over and over while I collect fare after fare, but not one cabbie has ever driven past me while I wait in a line of other Uber drivers.
> ?


The taxi business is run in different ways in different geographic locales.

When I was driving Yellow Cab in Pittsburgh, it was totally up to me whether I wanted to wait at an airport, bus station or hotel, seek a high altitude place with excellent radio transmission to get the best chance to pick orders off the radio, cruise around looking for folks hailing a cab or post up at one of the numerous cab stands in the city.

I could also accept phone calls from regular, private customers if I chose.

Independent contractor meant independent contractor, the YC brass could care less which I did, as long as I paid my lease.

I


----------



## phillipzx3

Blackout 702 said:


> I'm sorry that you don't know how to write in English, but that doesn't alter my response. The way you used the word, "state" is a common noun and therefore not capitalized. Please, tell me more about how smart you are.


You're correct. I guess if I were smart as you I'd stop driving a cab (for $2.60 a mile, full coverage commercial insurance, and next to zero out of pocket maintance costs) and brag about how smart I am for doing it for $1.00 per mile (or less) , carry half-ass insurance and pay for all maintainence.

Yup....you sure showed me.


----------



## Blackout 702

phillipzx3 said:


> You're correct. I guess if I were smart as you I'd stop driving a cab (for $2.60 a mile, full coverage commercial insurance, and next to zero out of pocket maintance costs) and brag about how smart I am for doing it for $1.00 per mile (or less) , carry half-ass insurance and pay for all maintainence.
> 
> Yup....you sure showed me.


*shrug* I'm glad you like driving a cab because you sure couldn't survive on trying to make a point. Have a good one, li'l cabbie.


----------



## phillipzx3

Blackout 702 said:


> Thanks for that. I have no idea what point you are trying to make this far away from the original post. You have spun so far out in left field trying to make any point at all. You talk about what only applies to you to desperately try to make a point about cabbies, and you talk about what applies in "many states" to desperately try to make a point about ride share drivers. I'm sorry, man. You don't seem to be very good at this.


Well, it was YOU who brought up the staging thing, to which I responded you (basically) have no clue how most cab companies operate other than your narrow view of how things are.

You want to believe you're not a cab driver, because? Nothing you've wrote makes your way of operating any different than me. NOTHING. Other than operating as an unbranded livery service, you're nothing less than a taxi driver. People pay you to give them a ride, just like a taxi. What's special about that?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

phillipzx3 said:


> You're correct. I guess if I were smart as you I'd stop driving a cab (for $2.60 a mile, full coverage commercial insurance, and next to zero out of pocket maintance costs) and brag about how smart I am for doing it for $1.00 per mile (or less) , carry half-ass insurance and pay for all maintainence.
> 
> Yup....you sure showed me.


"Lil Cabbie"...
we make more than 3 times than him on the meter and his best retort is to create an image of you being of a diminutive nature.


----------



## Blackout 702

phillipzx3 said:


> Well, it was YOU who brought up the staging thing, to which I responded you (basically) gave no clue how cab companies operate other than your narrow view of how things are.
> 
> You want to believe you're not a cab driver, because? Nothing you've wrote makes your way of operating any different than me. NOTHING. Other than operating as an unbranded livery service, you're nothing less than a taxi driver. People pay you to give them a ride, just like a taxi. What's special about that?


Lol, you just got done telling me how your job is so different than mine because of the particular point you were trying to make that moment, and now you're saying that I have the same job as you because of the particular point you're trying to make this moment.

Look, I'm really sorry that you have to drive a car for a living. I don't. I'm not a cabbie. I'm a ride share driver on the weekends and some evenings when I feel like it. I have a real job and an actual (and valuable) skill set. You keep on being you. You give hope to children with no dreams.


----------



## phillipzx3

melusine3 said:


> Also, to charge a drive-to fee if it's over a couple of miles. No wonder cabbies charged so much, because treating it like the business that it is, you have to factor that into the equation.


Cabs charge what we charge because THE CITY set the rates high enough too cover operating costs and still provide an income for the driver.

Uber rates are low because they're being subsidized by investors. If a cab company could sucker investors into forking over a few billion, they could give away trips at below cost too.

In the long-haul, Uber's business model is flawed and doomed to failure without the constant need for new investors.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

phillipzx3 said:


> Cabs charge what we charge because THE CITY set the rates high enough too cover operating costs and still provide an income for the driver.
> 
> Uber rates are low because they're being subsidized by investors. If a cab company could sucker investors into forking over a few billion, they could give away trips at below cost too.


Here it's the state Public Utility Commish that has to approve taxi rates, not the city.

Uber's rates are uber-low, IMO, not because of the investors at all. Its because Uber doesn't incur the expenses at all, of a regular cab company. Uber doesn't own, nor they have to maintain or store a fleet of cars, and their insurance requirements are minimal in comparison to a cab concern's. Registration and paying for cab license plates are other expenses that Uber doesn't have to worry about either. The cab license isn't terribly expensive here, but in some cities, that can add up to a lot.

Uber's secret to low rates is their ability to convince hundreds of thousands of regular people that its easy money, the "awesomest ultimate side hustle" to tote people from where they are to where they want to be and to use their own cars. With that many folks pursuing this "easy money", supply goes up and price goes down, Econ 101.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Taxi rates need to include vehicle purchase, maintenance, vehicle replacement, and last but not least profit.
Since Uber doesn't care about their partners, Uber rates include none of the above.


----------



## rotocub

Haven't read through the entire thread (and don't intend to), but I assume after 13 pages it has it's share of "you're dumb, no, you're stupid" in it.

Regarding the original topic, my thought (as pointless as it may be to make) is that a system where the rider's destination is shared up front under certain circumstances, e.g. if the driver is 10+ minutes or 4+ miles away, would satisfy me. It would give the driver the ability to have reasonable control over their "business" decisions. We'd still get stuck with our share of sucky minimum trips, but at least not after driving 9 miles and 22 minutes to get there.


----------



## LASAC_BER

Blackout 702 said:


> Actually we are in the ride share business. I'm not a cab or a bus driver. If I don't want to share a ride, I don't. It's unfortunate that *UBER* don't understand the distinction.


Fixed.



rotocub said:


> Haven't read through the entire thread (and don't intend to), but _I assume after 13 pages it has it's share of "you're dumb, no, you're stupid" in it._
> 
> Regarding the original topic, my thought (as pointless as it may be to make) is that a system where the rider's destination is shared up front under certain circumstances, e.g. if the driver is 10+ minutes or 4+ miles away, would satisfy me. It would give the driver the ability to have reasonable control over their "business" decisions. We'd still get stuck with our share of sucky minimum trips, but at least not after driving 9 miles and 22 minutes to get there.


Isn't that every thread here?


----------



## I_Like_Spam

rotocub said:


> Regarding the original topic, my thought (as pointless as it may be to make) is that a system where the rider's destination is shared up front under certain circumstances, e.g. if the driver is 10+ minutes or 4+ miles away, would satisfy me. It would give the driver the ability to have reasonable control over their "business" decisions. .


When I was driving a cab, I'd never chase a trip more than 5 minutes unless I was already heading in that direction or the dispatcher told me it was going places. 10 minutes is a tad lengthy


----------



## Blackout 702

LASAC_BER said:


> "Actually we are in the ride share business. I'm not a cab or a bus driver. If I don't want to share a ride, I don't. It's unfortunate that *UBER* don't understand the distinction."
> Fixed.


Sure, it's unfortunate that anyone doesn't understand the distinction, including just about all of the sad cabbies who hang out here. Thanks.


----------



## LASAC_BER

Blackout 702 said:


> Sure, it's unfortunate that anyone doesn't understand the distinction, including just about all of the sad cabbies who hang out here. Thanks.


If uber had the transparency of a craigslist 'I'm-driving-to-houston-from-austin-this-monday-at-11:30AM-does-anyone-need-a-ride?' ad...probably 75% of pax would never get a ride. So, to some degree I understand why it's built the way it is. But we should still be able to accept or decline rides with no penalty.

I mean, even if it's a short trip, if it is the direction I plan to go anyway, I'll take it.


----------



## Demon

Blackout 702 said:


> Lol, you just got done telling me how your job is so different than mine because of the particular point you were trying to make that moment, and now you're saying that I have the same job as you because of the point you're ttrying to make this moment.
> 
> Look, I'm really sorry that you have to drive a car for a living. I don't. I'm not a cabbie. I'm a ride share driver on the weekends and some evenings when I feel like it. I have a real job and an actual (and valuable) skill set. You keep on being you. You give hope to children with no dreams.


You're not a ride share driver. No matter how many times you say it, you're still going to be wrong.


----------



## Demon

Blackout 702 said:


> Sure, it's unfortunate that anyone doesn't understand the distinction, including just about all of the sad cabbies who hang out here. Thanks.


I'd love to hear what the difference is.


----------



## LASAC_BER

Demon said:


> You're not a ride share driver. No matter how many times you say it, you're still going to be wrong.


We know that. Customers do not.


----------



## Blackout 702

Demon said:


> You're not a ride share driver. No matter how many times you say it, you're still going to be wrong.


Lol, too funny. Ok, I'll play. You aren't a human being. You don't live on planet Earth. So how does your game work, we just take turns saying things that aren't true? It seems kind of silly.


----------



## Shangsta

Mr Ocasio said:


> Never said there was I just said UBER should give those with higher acceptance rate priority on rides. That is all. If I own a company do I reward all employees equal or do I reward my hardest working? When I pick my vendors at my regular job I alwaysbgobwith the ones that have gone above and beyond for me.


Oh are we employees now?


----------



## Peanut hello

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


Because drivers are feeling the heat, thats why they need to find out if the trip is worth it. unless they are a rideshare drivers....


----------



## Adieu

Transportador said:


> Smart riders WILL call or text the drivers to tell them that they need to go somewhere far out or remote. This is way better than letting the drivers show up then cancel because they can't do the trip. I get some riders who would text me saying they need to go to San Francisco from San Jose. When they do this, I want to take them since they are obviously nice and smart people with considerations for the drivers, not just being selfish. People just really don't know how to use rideshare properly at all. More and more they treat us like taxis, which we are NOT.


If it's far enough away, taxi limo AND us "rideshare" may, technically, be legally OBLIGATED to deny service

a variety of laws to limit commercial driving time exist....technically


----------



## Adieu

Simon said:


> This would be resolved quickly if there was an over distance pick up surcharge of like $5 or $10. That ensure pickups from any distance.


Or a voluntary self-surge button

...well I guess that's select and the tcps. And yeah a lot of our business comes out of just that scenario.


----------



## Adieu

Emp9 said:


> its not profitable to drive 15 min to take a min fare trip. that is how uber set it up. blame them. we are independent contractors. if uber had a system to ask a pax if adding 1$ per mile that the driver was away so that they can insure a driver, then this would help out both.


It's not profitable driving a single red light for a minfare trip...only stop signs greens or right turns, and only a couple blocks.


----------



## Adieu

LevittownPa said:


> Hey Blackout, not to split hairs, but as a nubie climbing the learning curve I'm doing a lot of reading , and it seems we are actually we are in the ride-hailing business for the most part. By definition, the dreaded Pool and Line rides are more along the ride-share where pax share a ride with another pax, like a car pool. Hey it's only words, a rose by any other name...... Check this out: https://www.thezebra.com/insurance-news/2811/ride-sharing-vs-ride-hailing/
> 
> Now can someone please answer a question for me, I've posted it several times, no answers yet.. even from Lyft and Uber. How do we cancel a ride properly. Is it as simple as ending the ride with a 'drop off' if a bad pax gotta get booted? How about like the example above, where a driver cancels because of destination concerns, before pax is picked up, do we just start and stop the ride within moments? Is pax then charged? Thanks in advance if anyone wants to fill me in on canceling methods.


Lyft:

Cancel (top right corner button gives a menu) - make it harder to complain against you

OR

Dropoff - exchange ratings and complaints


----------



## Adieu

Tedgey said:


> Where is this bill of ride share independent contractor rights I keep hearing about? As an independent contractor you do enjoy the right to work for another company that offers the perks you like. My understanding is Lyft gives you the destination ahead of time. There are a number of other ride share companies coming on line these days. Find out which ones do and work for them. In the meantime Uber doesn't. It's just not part of their system and they view calling the passenger to circumvent that system as a violation of their rules. This is the part noone likes to accept but it's Uber's platform and Uber's rules and they can decide who they give access to their platform and who they do not. They've decided to not allow this behavior and they're well within their "rights" to do so.
> 
> BTW, love your work in the North Pole series. Top notch. 5☆


No, lyft destination only AFTER arrival before start trip

Still gotta show up first


----------



## Demon

Adieu said:


> If it's far enough away, taxi limo AND us "rideshare" may, technically, be legally OBLIGATED to deny service
> 
> a variety of laws to limit commercial driving time exist....technically


Really? Name one.


----------



## Adieu

Demon said:


> Really? Name one.


Whatever law lyft acts like it follows by timing you out after 14 hours


----------



## Demon

Adieu said:


> Whatever law lyft acts like it follows by timing you out after 14 hours


What law is that?


----------



## NewEnglander

Demon said:


> What law is that?


I think he is referring to Hours of Service laws that apply to commercial drivers. Depending on how you classify an Uber, taxi or limo driver, it may actually apply. Lots of gray area there - especially if you travel beyond 100 miles of your home base.


----------



## LevittownPa

Adieu said:


> Lyft:
> 
> Cancel (top right corner button gives a menu) - make it harder to complain against you
> 
> OR
> 
> Dropoff - exchange ratings and complaints


thx Adieu


----------



## UberSchmuber

Windshield vs Bug argument. The 2 longest fairs the I have had, one was to Cape May in Winter and the other to Wilton, CT (I'm NJ based). Cape May was an XL fare, I set the destination filter at 11 PM for home and nada (still made $$). CT was a different matter; got 3 fares up there (app stays active in CT as opposed to NY, didn't know) and got a fare back for most of the way home.

My point is you can guess, you will probably be right, but not always.



annstan60 said:


> MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip.


I would like to hear there is an extra tip in it and I'll bet he ain't offering. "Smelly Cab" would charge him double UBER or essentially round trip. I don't mind throwing the dice myself, but I don't blame the drivers that do not.


----------



## UberXking

Demon said:


> Really? Name one.


In the Uber/driver contract. 
On the Uber site in questions and answers


----------



## Mr Ocasio

Mark Johnson said:


> Slow down there Mr. Snitch...
> 
> FYI, Uber condones "cherry picking" and have said in writing that drivers can deny a pax a ride due to their destination. So you might have to come up with new ways to get rid of the competition.


That does say UPON ARRIVAL.


----------



## Mr Ocasio

Blackout 702 said:


> Sure, it's unfortunate that anyone doesn't understand the distinction, including just about all of the sad cabbies who hang out here. Thanks.


You pick up a person you take then somewhere and you get paid. Yeap sounds like a cab to me


----------



## Mr Ocasio

DriverX said:


> Sure you do. Such BS, if a vendor went above and beyond but consistently made you no money, you'd fire them. DOnt pretend your running a charity operation. When UBer cuts weight it goes after the low performers, part of that is your rating, mine is 4.9 and I cancel crap rides all the time.


I think if you are looking for low performers acceptance and cancellation rates are the factors to consider. Ratings not so much. I have gotten dinged with a one star for not allowing a person to smoke in my car. I mean I am all for the guys with the low acceptance rate and cancelations. I make some money out of those. We have all canceled on stupid rides and I do not accept everything and still have an 88% acceptance rate with a 3% cancelation. I make 22 to 27 an hour every single time I am out (yes net after mileage, depreciation gas and the occasional cheeseburger). Where is the loss? 9 out 10 times a 3 minute 1 mile ride sets me up for a 17 to 20 dollar ride. It is a gamble, this job has no certainty. I still think UBER should compensate drivers with high AR and low CR better than any other driver out there. Like I said before, if the difference is 2 minutes, give the call to the guy with the higher acceptance rate. Driver does not accept 2 rides in a row, make him go offline for 20 minutes. Driver cancels 2 rides within an hour, send him home for the rest of the day.


----------



## Mr Ocasio

UberXTampa said:


> High acceptance rate is impossible for me to achieve because I get a lot of requests from 20+ minutes away. For a city driver like Chicago where population density is high, you make a good point. But, your approach would punish people that get disproportionately high long distance requests. A pick-up fee should be added to every fare that would eliminate the long distance pick up anxiety.


Yes you are right. My idea might not be the best for certain market. In fact it is a stupid one if you are not in a big city market. But for a market like Chicago where all you need to do is relocate and the rides pour in it makes sense. This is a great argument and I had no problem agreeing with your point of view


----------



## Mr Ocasio

DriverX said:


> So then you ,make the pax wait longer to give the ride to a driver further away becasue of acceptance rate. That would degrade the customer experience more. Plus, you can accept all rides have 100% accept rate and then just cancel crap rides or make them cancel you.
> 
> You're not thinking very much.


Hahaha. So you are claiming it would be bad customer experience to skip the guy with the low acceptance rate? The fact that he has a low acceptance rate is the main cause for the bad experience in the first place. I give you Kudos for trying but in your case you are thinking way to hard there buddy. It's ok Timmy you were just born that way no shame on that.


----------



## UberXTampa

Mr Ocasio said:


> Yes you are right. My idea might not be the best for certain market. In fact it is a stupid one if you are not in a big city market. But for a market like Chicago where all you need to do is relocate and the rides pour in it makes sense. This is a great argument and I had no problem agreeing with your point of view


After careful study of trip requests that end up being ignored by drivers, a statistical formula to standardize acceptance rates can be introduced.

Let's say you ignore 1 25 minute away request. 
And I ignore 1 5 minute away request. 
Current acceptance rate treats them the same!
A statistically acceptable multiplier should be used to normalize the acceptance rates of different markets and different conditions. Once achieved, I am 100% behind giving preference to high acceptance rates.


----------



## Flying16150

Blackout 702 said:


> Actually, no. You're wrong. I am not a cabbie. I am a ride share driver. That's why I have the option of talking with a potential passenger before I even drive to their location so that I can determine if I would like to take them to their destination or not. Let's say I need to get to my full-time job in 45 minutes and my passenger wants to go somewhere that's an hour away. I have the right and the ability to simply decline the request.
> 
> Driving with my app turned off would not have any effect on this situation except to cause me to lose out on the time that I have left so that was kind of a dumb suggestion. Getting bad trips is not the cost of doing business for me, but apparently it is for you. Sorry about that. Uber takes into account that some trips will be cancelled for various reasons, and that's why the ability is built into the app.
> 
> If you don't know the difference between a cabbie and a ride share driver then you should read a few more threads on the subject, or maybe do some research on the Internet.


I would say the same thing to you sir. I would say you've never been a cab driver either if you had you would see the similarities between the two. You call it what you want I stoped driving a cab and went to work for Uber and believe me they are pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Mr Ocasio said:


> That does say UPON ARRIVAL.


What's your point?

If a driver cancels a ride by calling the pax after accepting the request to know their destination, how is that any different from asking the pax once they get into your car where they are going?

Both are considered "cherry picking" no?

Again, I personally don't call my pax and have already listed why in a previous post. But I DO ask where they are headed too once they get in my vehicle and if I find it's not worth it, CANCEL...



Mr Ocasio said:


> I think if you are looking for low performers acceptance and cancellation rates are the factors to consider. Ratings not so much.


I have to disagree. If Uber where to use *acceptance ratings* as a metric for low performers, we would have to be considered employees as it nulls the label "independent contractor."

On more than one occasion, I have gotten ping requests over 10-15 mins away. I should NOT be obligated to take such requests if I truly am an IC. Also, from personal experience, I have found UberPool requests to not be worth the trouble. Thus, I ignore all of them which is a decision an IC should be able to make.

*Cancellation rate* is understandable to a degree. But remember such a stat also includes no-shows by the pax. Is that the driver's fault as well?


----------



## Shangsta

Mr Ocasio said:


> I think if you are looking for low performers acceptance and cancellation rates are the factors to consider. Ratings not so much. I have gotten dinged with a one star for not allowing a person to smoke in my car. I mean I am all for the guys with the low acceptance rate and cancelations. I make some money out of those. We have all canceled on stupid rides and I do not accept everything and still have an 88% acceptance rate with a 3% cancelation. I make 22 to 27 an hour every single time I am out (yes net after mileage, depreciation gas and the occasional cheeseburger). Where is the loss? 9 out 10 times a 3 minute 1 mile ride sets me up for a 17 to 20 dollar ride. It is a gamble, this job has no certainty. I still think UBER should compensate drivers with high AR and low CR better than any other driver out there. Like I said before, if the difference is 2 minutes, give the call to the guy with the higher acceptance rate. Driver does not accept 2 rides in a row, make him go offline for 20 minutes. Driver cancels 2 rides within an hour, send him home for the rest of the day.


Just because you take 15 to 20 minute rides to keep your acceptance rate up like a sucker doesnt mean the rest of us are interested in that.


----------



## 2Cents

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


If you're inconveniced by a phone call then take a cab at 4x the rate and they'll take you any where you'd like.


----------



## 2Cents

Shangsta said:


> His mistake was answering the call. If I was a pax I would not answer a call or text for my destination. Sure the driver may cancel but it could be a long profitable trip for him he is choosing to miss out on.
> 
> While I get the uber screws us part of cherry picking. Really you are screwing other drivers.


Horrible advise.
If I call a passenger and they don't answer, there is no ride. It's that simple.


----------



## 2Cents

Tedgey said:


> Here's a different way of looking at your interaction with Uber. When you accept a trip, as has been noted, that's when you've accepted the contract. Calling ahead of time to cherry pick destinations alters the terms of that contract. You're renegotiating your contract before the ink is even dry.
> 
> Yes I know it's not literally ink, thank you.
> 
> Here's another way to think about your interaction with the passenger. When you accept a ping with only 15 minutes to spare before having to pick up your little bratty ass stupid kid from day care (still a little angry about that) you're gambling that the passenger is going in the same direction as you are. Only, and this part is key, you're gambling for free because what you're betting is the pax's time, something you have no right to place at risk. If you win this bet and the pax is going in your direction then they don't ever find out about it, you get your $3 and nobody is the wiser. But if you lose your bet, no harm done to you, but your passenger is out a half hour of his or her life. I'm sure even the most psychopathic of you can see that betting a half hour of someone else's life to potentially win $3 is wrong. Even a gorilla in Vegas knows gambling entails risk.


I'll gladly pay passengers with badges on any bets I loose.


----------



## Tedgey

Uber really needs to rethink this sign up everybody with complete disregard to their lack of education.

This is what you get Uber. At this point your drivers are determined to ruin your business and they can and they'll do it because they're bitter, angry people and they take no pride in doing a job well and you would've known that if you bothered to have even a two minute conversation with them. Dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Really, the solution for Uber partners is not to accept pings from more than 5-7 minutes away, since it is more than likely that they will be money losers.

They'll find a way to get the information out to partners to clue them in when the passenger has a flight to meet. When I was with Yellow Cab, the dispatchers always advertised trips from distance suburbs if they were good trips.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Tedgey said:


> This is what you get Uber. At this point your drivers are determined to ruin your business and they can and they'll do it because they're bitter, angry people and they take no pride in doing a job well


Uber partners are looking for cash, just like cab drivers, they aren't doing it for the benefit of Uber. And the promises made by Sean Hannity and other talking heads on the behalf of Uber indicate the cash is out there just ready to be plucked off the tree. It would show a lack of math abilities for a partner to drive 45 miles to tote a passenger from their home to the local bar 6 blocks away.


----------



## Tedgey

I_Like_Spam said:


> Really, the solution for Uber partners is not to accept pings from more than 5-7 minutes away, since it is more than likely that they will be money losers.
> 
> They'll find a way to get the information out to partners to clue them in when the passenger has a flight to meet. When I was with Yellow Cab, the dispatchers always advertised trips from distance suburbs if they were good trips.


I think you're overestimating the level of give-a-eff amongst drivers. Half the drivers out there have absolutely no concern for things like getting someone to their flight on time. They'd rather not do the job for $2 rather than not do the job for $3 so they can complain and blame passengers for stuff they have no control over.


----------



## Tedgey

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber partners are looking for cash, just like cab drivers, they aren't doing it for the benefit of Uber. And the promises made by Sean Hannity and other talking heads on the behalf of Uber indicate the cash is out there just ready to be plucked off the tree. It would show a lack of math abilities for a partner to drive 45 miles to tote a passenger from their home to the local bar 6 blocks away.


And nobody is getting 45 mile pings but I get your point. But that's why they can not accept. These people want to decide where both the pickup and drop are. It doesn't work like that. It's silly on its face to think it does


----------



## DriverX

Mr Ocasio said:


> Hahaha. So you are claiming it would be bad customer experience to skip the guy with the low acceptance rate? The fact that he has a low acceptance rate is the main cause for the bad experience in the first place. I give you Kudos for trying but in your case you are thinking way to hard there buddy. It's ok Timmy you were just born that way no shame on that.


WTF are you talking about. re read it its clear.

When you take the rides that come from 10-15 minutes away you are degrading the customer experience because now they have to wait for you. Odds are that another driver would becoming online closer to them in seconds.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Tedgey said:


> These people want to decide where both the pickup and drop are. It doesn't work like that. It's silly on its face to think it does


It should work that way, however. And it certainly could, if Uber were to provide this critical information to its partners to make the decision as to whether to accept a ping is worth it.

u ber will provide the information sooner or later, it might as well be sooner. Expecting partners to use their own cars to lose money isn't a viable long term plan, regardless of how educated the partners are. "luck of the draw" isn't an argument, if people wanted to gamble, they'd head on down t the local casino.


----------



## FL_Dex

I like the out of area and remote pickup fee. It's not like they have a lot of options for transportation. Another option would be letting pax offer a tip up front. If they put up an extra $10, I don't care where they're going, they just paid for my trip out to Ice Station Zebra. 

I ignored a Lyft Line pickup in Palm Beach on Worth Ave. Good luck getting someone over to Palm Beach on a discount fare. And I canceled an Uber 12 minute pickup. Really? I'm the closest car 12 minutes away? 

Uber could raise revenue and driver satisfaction by switching to a fee model, like airlines and hotels. The quoted rate is Point A to Point B, you get in and get out. Anything else is extra. 

If Uber screws around trying to control driver behavior enough, they're going to get tagged as an employer, just like overseas.


----------



## Tedgey

I_Like_Spam said:


> It should work that way, however. And it certainly could, if Uber were to provide this critical information to its partners to make the decision as to whether to accept a ping is worth it.
> 
> u ber will provide the information sooner or later, it might as well be sooner. Expecting partners to use their own cars to lose money isn't a viable long term plan, regardless of how educated the partners are. "luck of the draw" isn't an argument, if people wanted to gamble, they'd head on down t the local casino.


I think maybe you haven't been driving very long. All drivers (Uber drivers apparently are the exception) understand that some runs are more profitable than others. For some reason Uber drivers think that they should only have to take the highest paying longest rides, all of them with even higher paying return trips. My guess is its because Uber has signed up everybody and everybody they know and most of them have never driven for money and don't understand how it works. The fact is the guy next door to where you just dropped has no interest in paying you to drive him back to next door to where you came from. There are not an infinite number of rides going all distances in every direction. It's never been that way and had anyone at Uber ever driven for a living they'd know that and if they hadn't signed up every person they could sign up Uber wouldn't have this problem right now.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Tedgey said:


> I think maybe you haven't been driving very long. All drivers (Uber drivers apparently are the exception) understand that some runs are more profitable than others. For some reason Uber drivers think that they should only have to take the highest paying longest rides, all of them with even higher paying return trips.


That's the way it was with Yellow Cab as well. All the drivers wanted choice trips, and no one would chase a short trip in the suburbs because they knew they couldn't make money that way. If I was out in the suburbs already, sure I'd take it, and the dispatcher would try to bring me back to where the business was too.

Back in the day, there used to be suburban cab companies too, my brother worked briefly for Colonial in the south hills. He quit, couldn't make any money doing short trips in the suburbs, and neither could anyone else, they took their last cab off the road around 1995.

Human nature remains the same, Uber partners are no different than cab drivers as they aren't going to make unprofitable trips.


----------



## Tedgey

I_Like_Spam said:


> That's the way it was with Yellow Cab as well. All the drivers wanted choice trips, and no one would chase a short trip in the suburbs because they knew they couldn't make money that way. If I was out in the suburbs already, sure I'd take it, and the dispatcher would try to bring me back to where the business was too.
> 
> Back in the day, there used to be suburban cab companies too, my brother worked briefly for Colonial in the south hills. He quit, couldn't make any money doing short trips in the suburbs, and neither could anyone else, they took their last cab off the road around 1995.
> 
> Human nature remains the same, Uber partners are no different than cab drivers as they aren't going to make unprofitable trips.


And you touched on exactly the hole in the system.

_the dispatcher would try to bring me back to where the business was too._

In the real world a dispatcher calls you up and says "hey man, I need a favor from you.... ... and I'll make it up to you later." That's how the crappy runs get done. Uber has no such capability. So drivers end up stewing and stewing and blaming passengers for living where they live and bring proud of their ignorance and status as independent contractors. There are lots of independent contractor drivers driving their own vehicles. Try pulling that line on your dispatcher at the delivery service about how every run should be profitable and those unprofitable runs will trouble you no more.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Tedgey said:


> And you touched on exactly the hole in the system.
> 
> _the dispatcher would try to bring me back to where the business was too._
> 
> In the real world a dispatcher calls you up and says "hey man, I need a favor from you.... ... and I'll make it up to you later." That's how the crappy runs get done. Uber has no such capability. So drivers end up stewing and stewing and blaming passengers for living where they live and bring proud of their ignorance and status as independent contractors.


If Uber has no such capability, they would be wise to develop that capability.

Yellow Cab drivers all lease their cabs, they aren't employees either. And the people who lived in the outskirts just had to wait until someone was out there and willing to drive them, the dispatchers did what they could to make it happen, but they often had long waits anyhow.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Tedgey said:


> I think you're overestimating the level of give-a-eff amongst drivers. Half the drivers out there have absolutely no concern for things like getting someone to their flight on time.


Why is it my problem if a passenger gets to their flight or not? It's up to them to take into consideration the check-in and take-off time of their flight and request an Uber accordingly. I am not going to break any law trying to get someone to the airport as quick as possible.



Tedgey said:


> I think maybe you haven't been driving very long. *All drivers (Uber drivers apparently are the exception) understand that some runs are more profitable than others. For some reason Uber drivers think that they should only have to take the highest paying longest rides, all of them with even higher paying return trips*.


No one is saying every ride is going to be a long and profitable ride. A lot of my rides are short trips between 3-6 miles and I am okay with that as it keeps me around areas that I can still get other requests from. Where I have an issue is the occasional, 20-30 mile out of the main area run and Uber (and people such as yourself) expecting us to brush this non-profitable commute under the rug because it's "part of the job." The fact of the matter is, I don't mind short trips when the conditions aren't bad (such as heavy traffic), which is why I strategically choose when to drive.

But if a pax knows they are taking a driver on a long trip out of the way, it's common courtesy to offer a tip. If Uber wants drivers to be willing to take such trips, then they can increase the rates (t0 at least *$1*/mile in my city). That way the law of averages will be in my favor.

Take a look at a trip I did recently. It took an hour round trip to complete it (I didn't get a ride coming back). I got *$16* for the fare and my gas alone was *$5*. I assure you I would have made more doing 3-4 short trips in the same time frame (this was bar closing time). Lucky for me, it wasn't an UberPool ride.


----------



## osii

The solutions are for Uber to raise rates generally (minimums and m/m) and if it's a long stretch to do a short ride, you should get paid something for the time and miles to pick them up. Some local gov'ts are subsidising rideshare drivers do to those runs.

Also getting rid of pool/line is a nice start.


----------



## Tedgey

osii said:


> The solutions are for Uber to raise rates generally (minimums and m/m) and if it's a long stretch to do a short ride, you should get paid something for the time and miles to pick them up. Some local gov'ts are subsidising rideshare drivers do to those runs.
> 
> Also getting rid of pool/line is a nice start.


I know it'll be a fabulously unpopular thought but here goes.. I don't think raising rates will help, at least not in the Los Angeles market. There's an enormous number of drivers who are "active" but don't really drive much because of the terrible rates. I fear raising the rates would inspire many of them to get back on the road. Combined with the accompanying loss of business that comes with a rate increase (because supply and demand you know) and I think a rate increase would result in fewer available rides than even right now. I don't have an answer either but I think UberX is in a perilous position and it's due entirely and exclusively to Uber and their obsessive desire to grow at all costs, the biggest cost being the quality of their product is now nonexistent


----------



## Tedgey

Mark Johnson said:


> Why is it my problem if a passenger gets to their flight or not?


Stay classy Mark Johnson.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Tedgey said:


> Stay classy Mark Johnson.


Way to skip the whole part about pax being responsible for calling an Uber in a timely manner and not expecting the driver to speed or drive aggressively in the name of making their flight.


----------



## Mr Ocasio

DriverX said:


> WTF are you talking about. re read it its clear.
> 
> When you take the rides that come from 10-15 minutes away you are degrading the customer experience because now they have to wait for you. Odds are that another driver would becoming online closer to them in seconds.


My original post clearly stated 1-2 minutes difference.


----------



## Mr Ocasio

Shangsta said:


> Just because you take 15 to 20 minute rides to keep your acceptance rate up like a sucker doesnt mean the rest of us are interested in that.


I never take anything longer than 6 min to pick up and still have 92% AR. But then again I drive in a really busy market. Sorry if your market sucks


----------



## DriverX

Mr Ocasio said:


> I never take anything longer than 6 min to pick up and still have 92% AR. But then again I drive in a really busy market. Sorry if your market sucks


Yeah those snowstorms I bet cause all kinda surge. have fun with that. I was Flexing for Amazon today in shorts, LOL.


----------



## Mr Ocasio

Mark Johnson said:


> What's your point?
> 
> If a driver cancels a ride by calling the pax after accepting the request to know their destination, how is that any different from asking the pax once they get into your car where they are going?
> 
> Both are considered "cherry picking" no?
> 
> Again, I personally don't call my pax and have already listed why in a previous post. But I DO ask where they are headed too once they get in my vehicle and if I find it's not worth it, CANCEL...
> 
> I have to disagree. If Uber where to use *acceptance ratings* as a metric for low performers, we would have to be considered employees as it nulls the label "independent contractor."
> 
> On more than one occasion, I have gotten ping requests over 10-15 mins away. I should NOT be obligated to take such requests if I truly am an IC. Also, from personal experience, I have found UberPool requests to not be worth the trouble. Thus, I ignore all of them which is a decision an IC should be able to make.
> 
> *Cancellation rate* is understandable to a degree. But remember such a stat also includes no-shows by the pax. Is that the driver's fault as well?


If UBER gave an good incentive for high AR would you not take those 15 to 20 min pick up request? I drive in a busy market maybe you don't I don't take anything that is over 6 minutes to pick up and no pool unless it's a 1.8 surge. But I did my research I know where and when to drive. Tonight I had 115 payday in 5 rides 3 hours and 55 miles driven. 100% acceptance 1 cancelation. 3 trips at 2.5 or above.


----------



## Mr Ocasio

DriverX said:


> Yeah those snowstorms I bet cause all kinda surge. have fun with that. I was Flexing for Amazon today in shorts, LOL.


Nope. Did not bother with snow days 400 dollars is not worth getting hit by an idiot driving 60 in 7" of snow.


----------



## CrazyT

Tedgey said:


> And you touched on exactly the hole in the system.
> 
> _the dispatcher would try to bring me back to where the business was too._
> 
> In the real world a dispatcher calls you up and says "hey man, I need a favor from you.... ... and I'll make it up to you later." That's how the crappy runs get done. Uber has no such capability. So drivers end up stewing and stewing and blaming passengers for living where they live and bring proud of their ignorance and status as independent contractors. There are lots of independent contractor drivers driving their own vehicles. Try pulling that line on your dispatcher at the delivery service about how every run should be profitable and those unprofitable runs will trouble you no more.


Actually I think they do to an extent, they just don't call you and talk to you. I've taken pings that from the looks of the pax app, no one else wanted. Usually I'm board and it's slow. So I'll take that 13 minute ET for pick up and find they're going out to the boonies that I think there is no way I'll get anything back, but I take them. I drop off and the next thing I know I not only have a ping that's close, but for the next hour or so I have stacked pings and keep moving. The pax app is full of drivers and I see them all over the roads, but they don't have anyone in the car. then I see online how slow it was and drivers talking about not getting pings, but I was right there too and did fine.

It's a theory, but I think Uber does have the capability. In addition to the time out if you don't accept 2 or 3 in a row, every have a time where your app just goes dead silent for a while? It could be just the luck of the draw, but it could be Uber manipulating who gets pings and who doesn't. Just like the new pax on their first ride tend to get assigned higher rated drivers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Mr Ocasio said:


> That does say UPON ARRIVAL.


If I'm a pax I'd rather find out immediately by phone that a driver doesn't want to drive me to my destination than wait until he shows up to find out.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If I'm a pax I'd rather find out immediately by phone that a driver doesn't want to drive me to my destination than wait until he shows up to find out.


If Uber would provide full information to its partners about the trips, the partners wouldn't need to call at all. So unless the Partner shows up and recognizes you as the dude that ran over his dog or had relations with his old lady, you should have no problem.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

I_Like_Spam said:


> If Uber would provide full information to its partners about the trips, the partners wouldn't need to call at all. So unless the Partner shows up and recognizes you as the dude that ran over his dog or had relations with his old lady, you should have no problem.


I'm not following you at all.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL

I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't think that any algorithm can make "all" trips "profitable." However, opening up and giving the information to the partners about destinations will at least give the partners the information for them to make an educated decision about whether a proposed trip will be profitable and worth doing.
> 
> Further, if a cab driver back in the day, agreed to take an out of the way trip, the dispatcher would try to give him trips to work him back into more active zones. Why can't the Uber algorithm do the same? Its not designed to, but Uber is a tech company so this is a problem that they should be able to solve.


The Uber algorithm can't do the same because it doesn't have the same monopolized customer base that cabs had.

If 1:4 people in every market had and used the UBER app, it'd be possible, because calls would come flying in faster than we could keep up with. But most folks that would consistently use the service may be slightly outside the desired demographics.

I've seen the driver ad more times than I can count, but I've only seen the rider ad once in the last 2-3 months.

They're baiting people to drive, but drivers shouldn't really be a focus of your consumer base.

Every time I drive myself somewhere, that's a driver not earning for UBER, and a rider that didn't request an Uber...


----------



## Back it up Uber

Mark Johnson said:


> I see you drive in Carnegie, PA.
> 
> Your UberX rates are *$1.05*/mile and *$0.15*/min. When you compare this to our *$0.75*/mile here in Atlanta, there are certain trips that blatantly become not worth it. I am not sure how the landscape is in your city, but anyone familiar with Atlanta area can tell you that it can be a mix pot of apartment complexes, bars, clubs and businesses depending on where you live. Most bars/clubs are no more than 3-5miles from living areas. Some bars and clubs are a block away from homes.
> 
> Point being, in the time it took me to drive 1 hr round trip for *Trip 1*, I guarantee I could have made more doing 3 shorts trips around the main areas -- Buckhead, Midtown, Downtown, e.t.c
> 
> In fact, on that fare, I made a net of *$14* after Uber fees. Based on my average mpg, my round trip gas cost alone was *$3.50 *(excluding wear and tear). So that really was a *$11.50* trip for 1-hour of my time.
> 
> Not worth it based on how much I have earned previously in the same time frame around this time of day...
> 
> Key word is SURGE.
> 
> Both trips had ZERO surge. Funny enough, it actually began to surge last night AFTER I took this non-surge fare. I noticed on my way back to the hot-spot, it was red hot in a 5 mile radius. Had I just taken a short 5-15min trip to a nearby area, I would have been back in the hot-zone in no time.
> 
> There is no way to cut it nicely. At *$0.75*/mile, you have to be strategic with were you are willing to drive too.


The point is, if there is no surge between 1am-3am then I wouldn't even dare have my app on period! Not only did you pick up people drinking for no surge but at $0.75/mile??? It doesn't matter where they were going, at that rate, no non-surge ride is worth it but if there was no surge then why were you so desperate to be in that area?


----------



## 2Cents

Taxi drivers refer to uber drivers as "desperate dummies"


----------



## Mean_Judge

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


When you will drive 20 miles to pick up somebody who is going to walmart 1 mile away, wait for him 30 minutes and make 4$ and 0 tip/ you will realize that this topic should be never created by you.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

2Cents said:


> Taxi drivers refer to uber drivers as "desperate dummies"


In Orlando, Uber X charges the passenger 65 cents a mile, leaving the partner with 48 3/4 cents after the Uber taste.

I can understand that people can be persuaded to become partners from the great radio/TV ads, but at this kind of rate, if someone still thinks they are doing well, I can understand why some might think they are "dummies"


----------



## amp man

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


If the rider is cool, he'll cancel knowing the driver is driving 20 times the distance than he/she is actually going to.
What pisses me off is that some pax are oblivious, or just don't care.
Uber needs to add a surcharge if that's the case. Pax can refuse and pay more for a taxi.
Uber knows the pax's destination.How evil is that? They knowingly let us lose money because we happen to be closest (or initial closest driver ignores ping).
Uber, et al, if you read this, please add extra charge for distances driven to pickup are further than final pax's final destination.
As is, after 2 1/2 years of towing the line for Uber, and a 4.9 rating, I am on the edge of quitting when this situation arises. Not to mention all the other Ubernanigans that keep me angry.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Back it up Uber said:


> The point is, if there is no surge between 1am-3am then I wouldn't even dare have my app on period! Not only did you pick up people drinking for no surge but at $0.75/mile??? It doesn't matter where they were going, at that rate, no non-surge ride is worth it but if there was no surge then why were you so desperate to be in that area?


I can still make money doing short trips and heading back to the hotpot.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

amp man said:


> Uber, et al, if you read this, please add extra charge for distances driven to pickup are further than final pax's final destination.
> .


There are solutions to this, but this ain't it. A better solution is for drivers to pass on distant pickups and quit chasing, and let Uber raise the rates for folks that aren't ready to pick up at the base rates.

The passengers are likely to think that Uber is pulling a fast one on them, Uber could say the drivers are coming from anywhere and they have no real way of knowing. For all a passenger knows, the partner is sitting at the corner bar, and they delay is in getting him off his stool. The passenger just sees the higher price and might think they are being taken advantage of.


----------



## Greguzzi

Tedgey said:


> All this proves is that there's a difference between a ride share contractor and building contractor. Try being a boilermaker at San Onofre. You don't know how much your contract is worth when you get it. All you know is how much per hour you'll make and that's thanks to the union.


Contractors all need the same information. Some get it; some should but don't. Boilermakers are employees for a period of days, weeks, months, or years-and often it is not known how long the job will take, so it's not like that information is being intentionally withheld. Uber knows exactly where the ride will take us and how long it should take and how much it will pay, yet it withholds all that information from us.


----------



## Greguzzi

Oscar Levant said:


> You are absolutely right.
> Cherry picking is not right, on all levels. When a driver cherry picks, he's not doing his fair share of shorties, he's leaving more shorties for others and so he's taking money out of the pockets of other drivers, let alone the fact that it's bad for business. if a rider told me that about another driver, I would ask that rider to complain to Uber if it happens, that way Uber can deactivate that driver.


The fallacy here is that all riders have the same wants and needs. They don't. Some love short rides and Pool, so they can meet incentives faster. Some prefer longer rides, so they can actually make money on the fares. Some live out, are about to sign off, and want a ride heading south. Same for all points of the compass.


----------



## TangoDriver

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


THIS POST, LIKE THE KAREN STEIN POSTS ARE FROM FUBER POSEURS. THESE ARE NOT REAL DRIVERS BUT MGT TROLLS. OTHERWISE, THEY'LL KNOW BY NOW WHAT THEY'RE POSTING OR COMMENTING ABOUT ARE THINGS THAT FUBER ADVOCATES DRIVERS SHOULD DO TO IMPROVE FUBER'S BOTTOM LINE. THESE COMMENTS ARE DESIGNED TO BRAINWASH UNSUSPECTING UBERITES. THESE CONCERNS ARE NOT NECESSARILY GOOD FOR THE DRIVER DRIVING HIS OWN CAR, WHO HAS TO WORRY ABOUT HIS TIME VIS A VIS THE INCOME DRIVING TO PICK UP & DROP OFF IN REMOTE PLACES, CAR MAINTENANCE & SAFETY SHOULD HE HAVE A BREAKDOWN OR MEETS AN ACCIDENT EN ROUTE. REAL & EXPERIENCED DRIVERS CONSIDER ALL THESE BEFORE ACCEPTING A RIDE, BUT FUBER. DOESN't WANT US TO EVEN THINK OF IT.

THE REAL MESSAGE HERE FROM FUBER IS: JUST GO GET THESE PASSENGERS, THEY ARE MORE IMPORTANT AND AN ADDITIONAL INCOME OF 25% TO THEM. WHO CARES IF AT THE END ITS A NEGATIVE TO THE DRIVER, OR HE GETS IN TO MECHANICAL TROUBLE, OR TAKES HIS WHOLE DAY TO GET BACK ON EMPTY. FUBER DOESN'T CARE LESS. FUBER JUST WANTS HIS CUT, & F**K THE DRIVER -- HE IS EASILY REPLACED.

CAPICE?


----------



## Greguzzi

Mark Johnson said:


> Way to skip the whole part about pax being responcible for calling an Uber in a timely manner and not expecting the driver to speed or drove aggressively in the name of making their flight.


Exactly.


----------



## Brian G.

Drago619 said:


> make no mistake..your a cab driver using an app to be connected with fares..they use the term ride share to get around all the legalities of it...because drivers pull this move so much now every ones cancel rate is on watch and drivers that may have to many legit cancel trips get deactivated..if you dont want to take fares in certain places then dont drive with your app on in those places..if your gonna try and only drive surge then only turn on when needed. getting bad trips is the cost of doing business. of course everyone knows its your car and your business and you can run it as you see fit..but i will agree with uber when you get deactivated for to many cancels.


Lol! You need a cancel rate of 60-70% be even be considered to be deactivated by uber. I have a cancel rate of 8% but it has gone as high as 15%. If I don't like a ride or have a bad feeling about it after the fact of accepting it I'll cancel with hesitation period. I'm the boss


----------



## I_Like_Spam

TangoDriver said:


> THE REAL MESSAGE HERE FROM FUBER IS: JUST GO GET THESE PASSENGERS, THEY ARE MORE IMPORTANT AND AN ADDITIONAL INCOME OF 25% TO THEM. WHO CARES IF AT THE END ITS A NEGATIVE TO THE DRIVER, OR HE GETS IN TO MECHANICAL TROUBLE, OR TAKES HIS WHOLE DAY TO GET BACK ON EMPTY. FUBER DOESN'T CARE LESS. FUBER JUST WANTS HIS CUT, & F**K THE DRIVER -- HE IS EASILY REPLACED.
> 
> CAPICE?


Uber looks out for itself, as I would expect them too, and that includes doing what they can to get these trips run. The cost of gas, time, wear and tear aren't their concern so I wouldn't think they could care less about it. They make just as much if the partner is right there to take the trip than if they have to drive an hour. The partners have to look out for their own selves. If the partners can't discern a trip they should take from one they shouldn't, they are really in the wrong business.


----------



## Matty760

Bottom line is that if the fares were worth it then there wouldn't be this big of a problem... Cheap fares make drivers assess the drive and situation and make the best decision


----------



## Tedgey

Greguzzi said:


> The fallacy here is that all riders have the same wants and needs. They don't. Some love short rides and Pool, so they can meet incentives faster. Some prefer longer rides, so they can actually make money on the fares. Some live out, are about to sign off, and want a ride heading south. Same for all points of the compass.


This is sound logic.

https://uberpeople.net/posts/1530052/


----------



## Tedgey

Mark Johnson said:


> .... about pax being responsible for calling an Uber in a timely manner and not expecting the driver to speed or drive aggressively in the name of making their flight.


Nowhere did I recommend driving aggressively for a late calling passenger. But what you're suggesting is that any time somebody calls an Uber for any reason they should schedule themselves at least a half hour or more extra time to account for all the drivers canceling on them. Again, I'd advise you to take a ride as a UberPax of for no other reason that you can understand just how unrealistic that is. Nobody wants to get to the ball game 45 minutes early because a bunch of UberDrivers thought it was unfair that they'd only make $15 on the trip rather than $18. I do agree that if someone wants to take an unusually long ride they should make arrangements with the driver if possible. The example you gave is how far, 15 miles or so? A gallon of gas total. Unless the road looks like the surface of moon you're better off doing that than staying in town and grinding out endless minimum fare rides.


----------



## UofMDriver

Personally I hate driving 18 minutes , to drive someone to the local party store a mile away.


----------



## Vee226

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Tedgey said:


> Nowhere did I recommend driving aggressively for a late calling passenger. But what you're suggesting is that any time somebody calls an Uber for any reason they should schedule themselves at least a half hour or more extra time to account for all the drivers canceling on them. Again, I'd advise you to take a ride as a UberPax of for no other reason that you can understand just how unrealistic that is. Nobody wants to get to the ball game 45 minutes early because a bunch of UberDrivers thought it was unfair that they'd only make $15 on the trip rather than $18. I do agree that if someone wants to take an unusually long ride they should make arrangements with the driver if possible. The example you gave is how far, 15 miles or so? A gallon of gas total. Unless the road looks like the surface of moon you're better off doing that than staying in town and grinding out endless minimum fare rides.


Wow.. Exaggerate much?

I doubt drivers are complaining about making *$15* vs *$18*. Your market might be different, but in ATL the UberPool fares are usually 50-60% of the UberX ones which I conveyed in example fare I posted: *$8* vs *$18* for the same long trip. Not even close.

Secondly, why use the example of drivers not caring about pax getting to their flight on time? I think we can all agree that the ONE destination no driver on this forum would have an issue going to is the Airport -- regardless of what city you drive in -- because of the guarantee of getting another fare. Except in cities like Atlanta where it is still illegal to pick up @ the Airport, though drivers do it anyway. I only see drivers complaining if someone used UberPool to the airport but then again that pax clearly doesn't care about how quickly they get to the airport.

Also, that trip I showed was an 18 mile trip and I got *$14* after Uber fees. Gas was around *$3.70 *- all for 1hr of my time. I would have made more doing short trips around the bar/club closing time (especially with surge) and they aren't all "minimum" fare rides. Hence, next time that couple I drove better plan accordingly as I would hope every driver DENIES them that out of the way trip or asks for an upfront tip for gas money coming back.

This isn't a charity. If you are retired and drive for fun, am happy for you. But don't expect drivers to accept unprofitable trips in the name of "retaining a great Uber experience." Blame that on Uber cutting rates to a point where it makes more sense to get an Uber than WAIT FOR A BUS...


----------



## Karl Marx

yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> Step out of yourself for a second, and look at a couple very small details.
> 
> You can choose whether or not to pick up any particular fare.
> 
> You have 10 seconds to do so, and after that, it simply bounces to the next available driver.
> 
> You have the ability to cancel a ride at any point before or during a trip, for whatever reason.
> 
> We are given the ability to contact the rider for any issue pertaining to the ride, from pickup location to if they'd prefer cream and sugar in their backseat latte.
> 
> It's my personal vehicle, and as long as I follow the numbers required to stay active on the app, everything else is at my discretion. Just because Uber is a constantly changing thing doesn't remove the fact that we're all in this to make money, and we can play the game against Uber and riders to maximize that effort.
> 
> We may not be better, but we're not less, either.


The free market unregulated industries of Neoliberalism are all fundamentally failing the common good. Political systems have begun to weaken and collapse around the world. Newly elected 'Populist' politicians will make the likes of Uber even more more usury unilateral working contracts.

Working men always have a duty to their families and creditors, first. If the system knows it has an ample supply of compliant labour it will carry on with even more bravado. Maximizing profits is its' only goal.

Uber's modelling hasn't come close to its' full exploitive machine learning capabilities. The breaking point for drivers, based on the U.S. minimum wage of 7.25 is quantitatively less than 5 dollars an hour. Based on each individual states unemployment rates both official and unofficial the acceptable wage a driver would tolerate could be substantially less.

Should some of the readers of this forum be they micro or labour economists', have the quantitative skills, calculate the average equilibrium hourly wage that drivers would tolerate. I suspect unfortunately below 5 dollars. If that is the case than employment data from many different federal and state agencies could be seriously flawed.

Just read yesterday that the Brazilian government just voted in a 20 year austerity plan, street protests have been numerous and violent. If we are learning one thing about this post capitalist world, it is that people want to work, but simply can't find it or in Uber's case can't afford to work.


----------



## jfinks

2Cents said:


> Taxi drivers refer to uber drivers as "desperate dummies"


Fact is most uber drivers just do this for fun and probably have a side job that pays 2x the average Cabbie wage. SO STICK IT. lol


----------



## Vee226

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


I never ask where we are going...if I do, its only when I notice we have a hour drive ahead of us and Im curious...but never to cancel or discourage the rider. I here Uber drivers often say they text and ask...and cancel the trip if its not appealing to them. I also hear a lot of riders say they were scared I would cancel when they see Im far away...but I have never cancelled for that reason. I feel like they are in need of a ride they are willing to pay for and its my job to be there at that call. I go home and cut the app off when I dont feel like driving any more. Also I hear Uber drivers complain about their passengers being drunk and loud! After 11pm at night here in the Detroit area, you have to expect that. Thats why we do this to get them where they need to be safely, insuring they had a great night!


----------



## Tedgey

Mark Johnson said:


> why use the example of drivers not caring about pax getting to their flight on time? I think we can all agree that the ONE destination no driver on this forum would have an issue going to is the Airport


Because you said this and I was trying to address your comment on its merits



Mark Johnson said:


> Why is it my problem if a passenger gets to their flight or not? It's up to them to take into consideration the check-in and take-off time of their flight and request an Uber accordingly.


Then you defended it with this



Mark Johnson said:


> Way to skip the whole part about pax being responsible for calling an Uber in a timely manner and not expecting the driver to speed or drive aggressively in the name of making their flight


And to reiterate, I don't advocate aggressive driving and I absolutely do not advocate taking pool. You should check when you get pinged for the type of ride it is and ignore the pool pings.


----------



## Gubber Singh

Vee226 said:


> I never ask where we are going...if I do, its only when I notice we have a hour drive ahead of us and Im curious...but never to cancel or discourage the rider. I here Uber drivers often say they text and ask...and cancel the trip if its not appealing to them. I also hear a lot of riders say they were scared I would cancel when they see Im far away...but I have never cancelled for that reason. I feel like they are in need of a ride they are willing to pay for and its my job to be there at that call. I go home and cut the app off when I dont feel like driving any more. Also I hear Uber drivers complain about their passengers being drunk and loud! After 11pm at night here in the Detroit area, you have to expect that. Thats why we do this to get them where they need to be safely, insuring they had a great night!


You cracked me up, Buddy! How long have you been driving?


----------



## Vee226

Gubber Singh said:


> You cracked me up, Buddy! How long have you been driving?


A few months now!


----------



## Mark Johnson

Tedgey said:


> And to reiterate, I don't advocate aggressive driving and I absolutely do not advocate taking pool. You should check when you get pinged for the type of ride it is and ignore the pool pings.


Something we can agree on...


----------



## sillymako83

Mr Ocasio said:


> I use UBER a lot as a rider. When I get a call from a driver asking for my destination a give them a bullshit answer that I know they wont say no too. I wait 4 minutes then cancel on them. I encourage my pax who have this complaint to do the same. The best part is that they are so dumb that they accept the second request then I cancel just as they arrive. I love to see their faces when I cancel as they arrive it is hilarious. Even if it cost me 5 bucks


I've done a similar thing as a driver. When a request comes in right after a surge goes out, I'll drive up to their home and wait for them to approach...then cancel. Soooo worth the 5 minutes of my time and 30 cents in gas to see their stupid faces.


----------



## Shea47

I guess it is a question of ethics at this point. I would never call a rider unless I accidentally accepted a ride when I meant to sign off. Otherwise I take the trip. I just cannot use tactics such as calling to see how far they are going. I could not live with myself if I treated people like that.


----------



## Gubber Singh

Shea47 said:


> I guess it is a question of ethics at this point. I would never call a rider unless I accidentally accepted a ride when I meant to sign off. Otherwise I take the trip. I just cannot use tactics such as calling to see how far they are going. I could not live with myself if I treated people like that.


What's wrong with you?


----------



## d0n

This thread picked up on the Moxie, I will contribute further by asking the OP the following question:

Are you hustler enough for your side hustle?


----------



## Tenzo

Shangsta said:


> His mistake was answering the call. If I was a pax I would not answer a call or text for my destination


Nothing good has ever come of answering a call from a driver or passenger


----------



## melusine3

Gubber Singh said:


> You cracked me up, Buddy! How long have you been driving?


Says "new driver" and probably still high off the UberCoolAid


----------



## melusine3

Shea47 said:


> I guess it is a question of ethics at this point. I would never call a rider unless I accidentally accepted a ride when I meant to sign off. Otherwise I take the trip. I just cannot use tactics such as calling to see how far they are going. I could not live with myself if I treated people like that.


Get back to us in 3 months, say, after you've had a call 18 miles away for a 1.5 mile ride.


----------



## Back it up Uber

melusine3 said:


> Get back to us in 3 months, say, after you've had a call 18 miles away for a 1.5 mile ride.


I don't think you need experience or need to call the pax to know that going anywhere near 18 miles to pick them up is going to be a losing ride. You guys make up ridiculous scenarios to justify calling a pax. Have a specific amount of time and distance you are willing to go to pick up and if the request doesn't meet the criteria then don't take it.


----------



## Demon

NewEnglander said:


> I think he is referring to Hours of Service laws that apply to commercial drivers. Depending on how you classify an Uber, taxi or limo driver, it may actually apply. Lots of gray area there - especially if you travel beyond 100 miles of your home base.


Those laws apply to vehicles that deal in interstate commerce.


----------



## Demon

Mark Johnson said:


> Why is it my problem if a passenger gets to their flight or not? It's up to them to take into consideration the check-in and take-off time of their flight and request an Uber accordingly. I am not going to break any law trying to get someone to the airport as quick as possible.
> 
> No one is saying every ride is going to be a long and profitable ride. A lot of my rides are short trips between 3-6 miles and I am okay with that as it keeps me around areas that I can still get other requests from. Where I have an issue is the occasional, 20-30 mile out of the main area run and Uber (and people such as yourself) expecting us to brush this non-profitable commute under the rug because it's "part of the job." The fact of the matter is, I don't mind short trips when the conditions aren't bad (such as heavy traffic), which is why I strategically choose when to drive.
> 
> But if a pax knows they are taking a driver on a long trip out of the way, it's common courtesy to offer a tip. If Uber wants drivers to be willing to take such trips, then they can increase the rates (t0 at least *$1*/mile in my city). That way the law of averages will be in my favor.
> 
> Take a look at a trip I did recently. It took an hour round trip to complete it (I didn't get a ride coming back). I got *$16* for the fare and my gas alone was *$5*. I assure you I would have made more doing 3-4 short trips in the same time frame (this was bar closing time). Lucky for me, it wasn't an UberPool ride.


The pax doesn't know where the drivers are when they request a ride.


----------



## stephan

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


we have the right to ask where is your destination,,this is our cars not uber, if the ping call is far. I'm not gonna drive 5 miles away for a short 3$ trip. If he going short distance, he has to tip a buck or two so all drivers will pick up him. This is will encourage the drivers.


----------



## Demon

stephan said:


> we have the right to ask where is your destination,,this is our cars not uber, if the ping call is far. I'm not gonna drive 5 miles away for a short 3$ trip. If he going short distance, he has to tip a buck or two so all drivers will pick up him. This is will encourage the drivers.


I'm not so sure drivers have a right to ask before they get to the location.


----------



## stephan

Demon said:


> I'm not so sure drivers have a right to ask before they get to the location.


Drivers have completely the right to ask or to cancel any trip, the reason is uber consider are as independent worker,so if I want to refuse a trip in will do it . If uber consider us a worker, automatically we would get benifits social security. .our taxes paid by uber ...and Uber refund us for the gas and our car maintenance then I will agree with you We won't have the right to refuse or call any passenger about anything.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Demon said:


> The pax doesn't know where the drivers are when they request a ride.


And?

Most drivers are less than 5 mins from pax. But they don't need to know where drivers are. Pax know when a trip is out of the way...


----------



## UberXking

Mark Johnson said:


> I can still make money doing short trips and heading back to the hotpot.


Duh I was born knowing the ins and outs of the taxi/rideshare business. I have commercial insurance so I have my assets protected. Doesn't matter what I earn. I drive strangers around for fun!


----------



## Greguzzi

Karl Marx said:


> The free market unregulated industries of Neoliberalism are all fundamentally failing the common good. Political systems have begun to weaken and collapse around the world. Newly elected 'Populist' politicians will make the likes of Uber even more more usury unilateral working contracts.
> 
> Working men always have a duty to their families and creditors, first. If the system knows it has an ample supply of compliant labour it will carry on with even more bravado. Maximizing profits is its' only goal.
> 
> Uber's modelling hasn't come close to its' full exploitive machine learning capabilities. The breaking point for drivers, based on the U.S. minimum wage of 7.25 is quantitatively less than 5 dollars an hour. Based on each individual states unemployment rates both official and unofficial the acceptable wage a driver would tolerate could be substantially less.
> 
> Should some of the readers of this forum be they micro or labour economists', have the quantitative skills, calculate the average equilibrium hourly wage that drivers would tolerate. I suspect unfortunately below 5 dollars. If that is the case than employment data from many different federal and state agencies could be seriously flawed.
> 
> Just read yesterday that the Brazilian government just voted in a 20 year austerity plan, street protests have been numerous and violent. If we are learning one thing about this post capitalist world, it is that people want to work, but simply can't find it or in Uber's case can't afford to work.


LOL. Talk about flawed: The US hasn't seen a free market in any industry in 30 years-longer in the case of a free market for labor.


----------



## Demon

stephan said:


> Drivers have completely the right to ask or to cancel any trip, the reason is uber consider are as independent worker,so if I want to refuse a trip in will do it . If uber consider us a worker, automatically we would get benifits social security. .our taxes paid by uber ...and Uber refund us for the gas and our car maintenance then I will agree with you We won't have the right to refuse or call any passenger about anything.


No, you're making up the "right" to cherry pick rides. You also want to have it both ways, you want to listen to Uber when they say you're an independent contractor (you're not), but refuse to listen to Uber when they tell you that you must first arrive at the pick up before asking for the pax destination.


----------



## Demon

Mark Johnson said:


> And?
> 
> Most drivers are less than 5 mins from pax. But they don't need to know where drivers are. Pax know when a trip is out of the way...


If pax don't know where drivers are they don't know what trips are out of the way.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Demon said:


> If pax don't know where drivers are they don't know what trips are out of the way.


If you can take a 25 mile Uber ride to get to the main club/bar scene for peanuts, why would any driver be "happy" driving you back to your destination during busy closing bar/club hours?

And if what you say is true, I wouldn't have pax thanking me for driving to such a "remote area."

They know. Just as they know it would be nice to offer a tip and CHOOSE to do the opposite.

I don't blame them. Uber has put us in a position to depend on tips. But nor will I EXCUSE them either...


----------



## elelegido

Danny3xd said:


> If I said yes, whether or not it is to my benefit, I said yes. I am now morally obliged to finish the work I accepted.


Disagree. By your logic, since you "agreed", you would then take any passenger anywhere they want to go. So if the pax wants you to drive them to Iowa, you drive them 1,200 miles immediately and without question. Or if the pax is vomiting when you arrive, or is abusive to you then you believe you must take them because you "agreed". No.

We are presented with extremely limited information at the ping request, including the concealment by Uber of the pax' destination. I can't possibly agree to a ride offer with such limited knowledge. Rather than pings being binding on drivers, what they actually are, are offers for the driver to go to the pickup location and assess the work on offer. He/she can then decide if the pax pass curbside inspection - they are not vomiting, carrying containers, there are not 5+ of them, they are not abusive - and he/she can decide if the job will be lucrative and will be finished by the time their shift ends.



> Bottom line for me. Don't be a wuss. Be a grown up and accept some times, some things suck.


Rejecting money-losing jobs is not about being "a wuss" or being weak and it's got nothing to do with being grown up or not. It's about making smart business decisions and nothing else. In fact, it would be weak of a driver to meekly accept any and every low-pay ride that Uber sends him/her.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

You could go all the way. 

Only take passengers when you have to drive somewhere.
take them as far as you can along YOUR route, and drop them off safely , thank them and instruct them to call another Uber to take them the rest of the way. 
Get paid for part of the drive to and from work, and to and from errands and trips that you have to take anyway.
If someone is completely in the opposite direction, don't take them. If the trip is unusually profitable, you may choose to take it all the way to the passenger's destination.


----------



## Buckpasser

Tha pax don't care if you drive 7-10 miles to drive them 6 blocks down the road you have the right to shove off off into the night


----------



## Back it up Uber

elelegido said:


> Disagree. By your logic, since you "agreed", you would then take any passenger anywhere they want to go. So if the pax wants you to drive them to Iowa, you drive them 1,200 miles immediately and without question. Or if the pax is vomiting when you arrive, or is abusive to you then you believe you must take them because you "agreed". No.
> 
> We are presented with extremely limited information at the ping request, including the concealment by Uber of the pax' destination. I can't possibly agree to a ride offer with such limited knowledge. Rather than pings being binding on drivers, what they actually are, are offers for the driver to go to the pickup location and assess the work on offer. He/she can then decide if the pax pass curbside inspection - they are not vomiting, carrying containers, there are not 5+ of them, they are not abusive - and he/she can decide if the job will be lucrative and will be finished by the time their shift ends.
> 
> Rejecting money-losing jobs is not about being "a wuss" or being weak and it's got nothing to do with being grown up or not. It's about making smart business decisions and nothing else. In fact, it would be weak of a driver to meekly accept any and every low-pay ride that Uber sends him/her.


The problem continues to be that you guys bring up extreme circumstances to justify what you are doing. Yes, if someone is obviously drunk, cancel. If they are going insanely far, cancel. The real issue is, drivers are calling and cancelling just cause it doesn't perfectly align with what they want. In the beginning uber did show the destination but drivers ruined it by cancelling min fares.


----------



## elelegido

Back it up Uber said:


> The problem continues to be that you guys bring up extreme circumstances to justify what you are doing. Yes, if someone is obviously drunk, cancel. If they are going insanely far, cancel. The real issue is, drivers are calling and cancelling just cause it doesn't perfectly align with what they want. In the beginning uber did show the destination but drivers ruined it by cancelling min fares.


Yeah, 'cause encountering drunks, abusive pax, open container carriers, non-lucrative rides and/or car overloaders is such an extreme circumstance, lol. Happens at least once every shift in one shape or form.

According to Uber, I'm running my own business, and I will run it by making prudent assessments of the ride offers from Uber as they come in. Should Uber wish to make the ride offers more attractive by raising/restoring previous rates, they are more than welcome to do so and they would see a corresponding reduction in rejections from drivers. Uber's also running a business; if they don't raise rates it means that they're happy with the level of job acceptance and rejection they experience.


----------



## Back it up Uber

elelegido said:


> Yeah, 'cause encountering drunks, abusive pax, open container carriers, non-lucrative rides and/or car overloaders is such an extreme circumstance, lol. Happens at least once every shift in one shape or form.
> 
> According to Uber, I'm running my own business, and I will run it by making prudent assessments of the ride offers from Uber as they come in. Should Uber wish to make the ride offers more attractive by raising/restoring previous rates, they are more than welcome to do so and they would see a corresponding reduction in rejections from drivers. Uber's also running a business; if they don't raise rates it means that they're happy with the level of job acceptance and rejection they experience.


You seriously need to reread my post and also reread the post from I orginally responded to cause your examples were extreme. You decide you only want to drive drunk college kids that's on you but all those things don't happen to me and I make plenty of money.

No, you are not a business owner driving for uber. It makes me laugh when drivers say that. Don't even tried to argue that point with, it's a ridiculous argument.

I cancel rides too. It's that if you only do it at the right circumstances you will have no problem. If your cancellation rate is 20% or higher, you are just a cherry picker.


----------



## Michaacb

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


Keyword here is "business". I hear you on wanting to do the right thing and show up, but we need to make money. Driving far to a ping and then getting pulled out of a busy area really cuts into profits between gas and lost fares. I would cancel the ride too. It's not worth it, especially since the rider probably won't tip. At the end of the day, I've got bills to pay and need to turn a good profit.


----------



## Agent99

Back it up Uber said:


> You seriously need to reread my post and also reread the post from I orginally responded to cause your examples were extreme. You decide you only want to drive drunk college kids that's on you but all those things don't happen to me and I make plenty of money.
> 
> No, you are not a business owner driving for uber. It makes me laugh when drivers say that. Don't even tried to argue that point with, it's a ridiculous argument.
> 
> I cancel rides too. It's that if you only do it at the right circumstances you will have no problem. If your cancellation rate is 20% or higher, you are just a cherry picker.


 Uber repeatedly says we are running our own business when we drive for them.


----------



## Shangsta

Michaacb said:


> Keyword here is "business". I hear you on wanting to do the right thing and show up, but we need to make money. Driving far to a ping and then getting pulled out of a busy area really cuts into profits between gas and lost fares. I would cancel the ride too. It's not worth it, especially since the rider probably won't tip. At the end of the day, I've got bills to pay and need to turn a good profit.


Why even drive a long way to a ping? Short trips wouldnt bother you if you took close pings


----------



## Demon

elelegido said:


> Yeah, 'cause encountering drunks, abusive pax, open container carriers, non-lucrative rides and/or car overloaders is such an extreme circumstance, lol. Happens at least once every shift in one shape or form.
> 
> According to Uber, I'm running my own business, and I will run it by making prudent assessments of the ride offers from Uber as they come in. Should Uber wish to make the ride offers more attractive by raising/restoring previous rates, they are more than welcome to do so and they would see a corresponding reduction in rejections from drivers. Uber's also running a business; if they don't raise rates it means that they're happy with the level of job acceptance and rejection they experience.


If you're running your own business increase the price until you're making a profit on those rides.


----------



## Demon

Mark Johnson said:


> If you can take a 25 mile Uber ride to get to the main club/bar scene for peanuts, why would any driver be "happy" driving you back to your destination during busy closing bar/club hours?
> 
> And if what you say is true, I would have pax thanking me for driving to such a "remote area."
> 
> They know. Just as they know if would be nice to offer a tip and CHOOSE to do the opposite.


It's not the customers fault.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Demon said:


> It's not the customers fault.


What is your angle here? Who said it was their fault?

You initially stated that pax aren't aware when a trip is out of the way for a driver and I provided examples from my experience of how pax often acknowledge the effort of an Uber driver taking a trip they suspect isn't that great for the driver and yet can't offer a monetary $$ gratitude.

Is it their fault? Nope. Uber determines the rates.

But just as the pax described by the OP (original poster) of this thread came to find out, they shouldn't be surprised if an Uber driver DENIES them a 20+ mile out of the way trip during busy hours next time because it would NOT be the driver's fault either.

Crappy rates. Crappy service.


----------



## elelegido

Demon said:


> If you're running your own business increase the price until you're making a profit on those rides.


Uber claims that, not me - tell them.

I don't think driving Uber is running a business, in any way.


----------



## Grahamcracker

It's true. You get what you pay for


----------



## Grahamcracker

Demon said:


> It's not the customers fault.


Well, you get what you pay for. No company sells their best products cheaply. If they payed a little for but still less than taxi's, they would get happier drivers. I agree it's Uber's fault rates are so cheap but how else does drivers get through to Uber?


----------



## Demon

Grahamcracker said:


> Well, you get what you pay for. No company sells their best products cheaply. If they payed a little for but still less than taxi's, they would get happier drivers. I agree it's Uber's fault rates are so cheap but how else does drivers get through to Uber?


Stop driving.


----------



## Demon

elelegido said:


> Uber claims that, not me - tell them.
> 
> I don't think driving Uber is running a business, in any way.


But that was your go to defense for cherry picking rides.


----------



## elelegido

Demon said:


> But that was your go to defense for cherry picking rides.


Lol, I don't need any defense for anything - I do what I do and that's all there is to it.


----------



## Demon

Mark Johnson said:


> What is your angle here? Who said it was their fault?
> 
> You initially stated that pax aren't aware when a trip is out of the way for a driver and I provided examples from my experience of how pax often acknowledge the effort of an Uber driver taking a trip they suspect isn't that great for the driver and yet can't offer a monetary $$ gratitude.
> 
> Is it their fault? Nope. Uber determines the rates.
> 
> But just as the pax described by the OP (original poster) of this thread came to find out, they shouldn't be surprised if an Uber driver DENIES them a 20+ mile out of the way trip during busy hours next time because it would NOT be the driver's fault either.
> 
> Crappy rates. Crappy service.


You do, you keep saying it and just said it in the post I'm quoting. The pax don't deserve crappy service because they don't decide what the price is. If you have issues with what Uber charges, make your voice loud so Uber can hear you by not driving until rates are increased.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Demon said:


> Stop driving.


But I have...

I have *stopped driving* to out of the way destinations and only drive to destinations I deem some what worth it.

Which happens to be 95% of my accepted requests.

How do you like them apples?


----------



## Demon

elelegido said:


> Lol, I don't need any defense for anything - I do what I do and that's all there is to it.


But you just tried to defend your actions. If you're now going to claim to own your actions, own them. Come out & say that you screw over other drivers and the pax so you can cherry pick rides.


----------



## Demon

Mark Johnson said:


> But I have...
> 
> I have *stopped driving* to out of the way destinations and only drive to destinations I deem some what worth it.
> 
> Which happens to be 95% of my accepted requests.
> 
> How do you like them apples?


You haven't stopped driving and you're still screwing over pax.

This isn't about apples, this is about cherries.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Demon said:


> You do, you keep saying it and just said it in the post I'm quoting. The pax don't deserve crappy service because they don't decide what the price is. If you have issues with what Uber charges, make your voice loud so Uber can hear you by not driving until rates are increased.


Where did I say it was the customer's fault that the rates are what they are? Please quote me...



Demon said:


> The pax don't deserve crappy service because they don't decide what the price is. If you have issues with what Uber charges, make your voice loud so Uber can hear you by not driving until rates are increased.


Just like customers don't deserve the crappy service that is often expected at your local *Walmart* or *McDonalds* since they too don't decide the prices and choose to pay their employees minimum wage. Yet people still go there.

If you want better service, you can always go to your local *Publix* or *Chick-Fila *where everybody greets you with a smile.

Ironically, those two places also charge higher prices for their products. Go figure huh?


----------



## elelegido

Demon said:


> But you just tried to defend your actions.


Not at all; I just explained my own personal position on this. If people like it then great. If people don't like it then great. It's a personal thing; what works for some drivers may not work for others.


> Come out & say that you screw over other drivers and the pax so you can cherry pick rides.


I'm not screwing over any drivers; they are free to accept or reject any job offers from Uber exactly as I am.

Anyway, I think it's great that there are drivers like you around. In fact, I wish they were all like you, because it's a win-win for everyone - you get to think that by accepting less lucrative & low value pax/rides you are fulfilling some kind of moral obligation and will feel pleased with yourself for that, the pax who has been repeatedly pinging and repinging finally gets a ride and is taken out of everyone's hair, the pax himself is happy because he's got a cut-price bargain basement ride and Uber's happy because they're earning money. Everyone wins; there is no downside. So the next time you accept an unattractive fare, don't think about the low fare ; think back and remember this big thank you from me and on behalf of all the other drivers whom you're saving from doing that ride, and Uber on.


----------



## Mark Johnson

elelegido said:


> Anyway, I think it's great that there are drivers like yo u around. In fact, I wish they were all like you, because it's a win-win for everyone - you get to think that by accepting less lucrative & low value pax/rides you are fulfilling some kind of moral obligation and will feel pleased with yourself for that, the pax who has been repeatedly pinging and repinging finally gets a ride and is taken out of everyone's hair, the pax himself is happy because he's got a cut-price bargain basement ride.


Especially since by the sound of our friend Demon that pax will be getting free water, candy, foot massage and Wi-Fi all for *$0.65* per mile - Orlando rates.


----------



## melusine3

Back it up Uber said:


> I don't think you need experience or need to call the pax to know that going anywhere near 18 miles to pick them up is going to be a losing ride. You guys make up ridiculous scenarios to justify calling a pax. Have a specific amount of time and distance you are willing to go to pick up and if the request doesn't meet the criteria then don't take it.


This was NOT a ridiculous scenario! It happened to me when I first started and before I had a clue. I drove to the nearby town and the guy only wanted a brief ride to pick up snacks because he left his lunch at home. No doubt, this is repeated with all new drivers who get similarly burned, as these companies expect.


----------



## Grahamcracker

Demon said:


> Stop driving.


No! I will also continue giving exactly what the pax pay for, a ride from A to B and I will continue to make snarky remarks when I see Uber make efforts to try to get their drivers to do more for less.


----------



## melusine3

stephan said:


> we have the right to ask where is your destination,,this is our cars not uber, if the ping call is far. I'm not gonna drive 5 miles away for a short 3$ trip. If he going short distance, he has to tip a buck or two so all drivers will pick up him. This is will encourage the drivers.


Good point. But, a tip is not guaranteed even when they promise one. Uber has so killed the premise of tipping that it's almost a non-issue. I've even heard a waitperson at Dave & Busters say customers there are terrible tippers and there's nothing to be done about it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Vee226 said:


> I never ask where we are going...if I do, its only when I notice we have a hour drive ahead of us and Im curious...but never to cancel or discourage the rider. I here Uber drivers often say they text and ask...and cancel the trip if its not appealing to them. I also hear a lot of riders say they were scared I would cancel when they see Im far away...but I have never cancelled for that reason. I feel like they are in need of a ride they are willing to pay for and its my job to be there at that call. I go home and cut the app off when I dont feel like driving any more. Also I hear Uber drivers complain about their passengers being drunk and loud! After 11pm at night here in the Detroit area, you have to expect that. Thats why we do this to get them where they need to be safely, insuring they had a great night!


Member since Wednesday. I love the shiny new folks.


----------



## Grahamcracker

Demon said:


> You haven't stopped driving and you're still screwing over pax.
> 
> This isn't about apples, this is about cherries.


Do you want to know why the method of "STOP DRIVING" won't work? It's because Uber drivers are divide. When one drivers quits driving, surge goes up and another driver drives. Uber knows that as long as drivers stay divided, they will win. If drivers could move as one, there would be nothing we couldn't get done.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Demon said:


> You do, you keep saying it and just said it in the post I'm quoting. The pax don't deserve crappy service because they don't decide what the price is. If you have issues with what Uber charges, make your voice loud so Uber can hear you by not driving until rates are increased.


Of course they decide what the price is. Uber only determines the minimum price. Pax can always pay more. They simply choose not to.


----------



## Agent99

elelegido said:


> Uber claims that, not me - tell them.
> 
> I don't think driving Uber is running a business, in any way.


 It isn't running a retail business, but it is a business nevertheless in the sense of your filing a schedule C on your tax return as an independent contractor / owner operator / sole proprietorship, instead of as an employee. Schedule C is for "profit or loss from a business" according to the IRS.

You could even incorporate if you want to. You don't set the rates but you do set the hours that you want to work, and exercise a lot of control over your work environment (your car).


----------



## Elephant

It needs courage to call passenger and ask their destination.If you don't have enough courage then don't do it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Grahamcracker said:


> Do you want to know why the method of "STOP DRIVING" won't work? It's because Uber drivers are divide. When one drivers quits driving, surge goes up and another driver drives. Uber knows that as long as drivers stay divided, they will win. If drivers could move as one, there would be nothing we couldn't get done.


In 1975 90% of women in Iceland went on "strike." They walked out of jobs and left housework and childcare to their husbands.

This was before cell phones, social media etc. Yet they coordinated it perfectly. They still do a walkout yearly, where they leave work early to protest income disparity between the sexes. So when they leave a couple hours early it's to point out a man has already made their salary at that point.

They have no Union. We shouldn't find it so difficult to organize in this day and age.


----------



## elelegido

Mark Johnson said:


> Especially since by the sound of our friend Demon that pax will be getting free water, candy, foot massage and Wi-Fi all for *$0.65* per mile - Orlando rates.


It's horses for courses. If Demon et al want to take the base rate 20 mile ride headed away from the bar zone half an hour before bar rush / closing time then I don't have any problem with that. Or the 7:30 am rush hour 15 mile ride out of the city which will mean he'll have to sit in traffic for an hour to come back into town and the surge zone, that's fine too. Some rides work for some drivers and not for others; it's just a matter of personal choice.


----------



## Drivingthecattlehome

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


You work for Uber. Drivers are owner/drivers and should be able to pick and choose what is best for their business, not Uber's . Uber should put destination address on ping. Save a lot of time and money.


----------



## Demon

Mark Johnson said:


> Where did I say it was the customer fault that the rates are what they are? Please quote me...
> 
> Just like customers don't deserve the crappy service that is often expected at your local *Walmart* or *McDonalds* since they too don't decide the prices and choose to pay the employees minimum wage. Yet people still go there.
> 
> If you want better service, you can always go to your local *Publix* or *Chick-Fila*.
> 
> Ironically, those two places also charge higher prices for their products...


I never said you did. You said the pax should know where drivers are coming from, then backtracked to the pax should know which trips are trips that drivers would like to take, and then backtracked further by saying pax should be able to SUSPECT which rides drivers don't want to take. You keep expecting the pax to know what it takes to be a TNC driver.

Now you want to compare apples & cherries. If I go online to order a sandwich at Chic-Fil-a, someone from Chic-fil-a doesn't call me, ask about my order and then tell me they don't feel like making it so I should cancel it. If they did that they'd be fired. Same goes for Wal-Mart & McDonald's.


----------



## Demon

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Of course they decide what the price is. Uber only determines the minimum price. Pax can always pay more. They simply choose not to.


First of all that's not true. I'm in Orlando and city law determined the minimum price but Uber doesn't follow it.

I would love to hear how drivers could increase the price per mile so that the customer was charged more on their account. Really looking forward to your reply.


----------



## Demon

Drivingthecattlehome said:


> You work for Uber. Drivers are owner/drivers and should be able to pick and choose what is best for their business, not Uber's . Uber should put destination address on ping. Save a lot of time and money.


If a driver works for Uber it's not their own business, it's Uber's business.


----------



## rembrandt

Demon said:


> If a driver works for Uber it's not their own business, it's Uber's business.


Appearantly, yes. Uber is the pimp and the drivers are the sex workers. Pimp brings clients and the sex workers get a share of the revenue after being screwed by the clients. Pimp is the boss after all.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Demon said:


> I never said you did. You said the pax should know where drivers are coming from, then backtracked to the pax should know which trips are trips that drivers would like to take, and then backtracked further by saying pax should be able to SUSPECT which rides drivers don't want to take. You keep expecting the pax to know what it takes to be a TNC driver.
> 
> Now you want to compare apples & cherries. If I go online to order a sandwich at Chic-Fil-a, someone from Chic-fil-a doesn't call me, ask about my order and then tell me they don't feel like making it so I should cancel it. If they did that they'd be fired. Same goes for Wal-Mart & McDonald's.


You must have been dropped as a child several times because that's how much sense you're making right now. *The only thing that is backtracking is the profits you make* doing out of the way trips for Uber @ *$0.65* per mile.

The fallacy in you paraphrasing my statements is the word "should." Again, please quote me saying the pax SHOULD know which trips drivers want to take? I clearly said they already KNOW what trips are out of the way in response to you saying they don't. Furthermore, I went on to explain WHY I know this to be true --> on several occasions, pax would say "we know this trip is far but appreciate you taking us Mr. Uber driver" and yet wouldn't show that appreciation with $$.

And when did I say they should know where drivers are coming from? Why would that info be of importance? You clearly bring stuff out of your behind/mouth (same difference in your case). 

Lastly, how is my analogy considered apples to cherries? You justified your reasoning behind Uber drivers offering a good service to pax regardless of how bad the pay by stating that the pax have nothing to do with the rates (which is true). I then used a real world example of two well known companies that are synonymous with bad customer service and a lot of that being attributed to the compensation of their workers (which has nothing to do with the customers).

And went on to provide two of their competitions that are known to offer much better service and also happen to charge more for their products and compensate their employees better.

How is that apples to cherries?


----------



## Drago619

Apples to cheeries..walmart may be cheap like uber..you may get bad service as well. But you are not being "denied service" your still shopping. If a driver excepts, calls and cancels, you are now being "denied service".


----------



## Blackout 702

Flying16150 said:


> I would say the same thing to you sir. I would say you've never been a cab driver either if you had you would see the similarities between the two. You call it what you want I stoped driving a cab and went to work for Uber and believe me they are pretty much the same thing.


Thank you for your reply, sir, but your logic is convoluted. I am not a cabbie and I don't know what it's like to be a cabbie because I've never been a cabbie but I drive for Uber so I'm a cabbie?


----------



## Blackout 702

Tedgey said:


> Uber drivers think that they should only have to take the highest paying longest rides


Yes, exactly. I am an independent contractor and I only have to take the highest paying rides, at my discretion.



Tedgey said:


> My guess is its because Uber has signed up everybody and everybody they know and most of them have never driven for money and don't understand how it works.


I don't know what you mean here by "how it works." How it works is I take the riders I want. I'm not a cabbie. It's my car. I'll share it whith whomever I decide.


----------



## UberNaToo

Skinny1 said:


> I take each ride based on if I want to or not. Too drunk? Sorry I cancel you can ride with someone else.
> Too far away for short ride? Sorry not for me.
> Going the opposite way of home for me at 2 AM? Sure for the appropriate surge amount and multiple maybe I will...
> Drunk 2 am and no prime time...sorry I'm going home not taking any ping.
> Drunk and pressed the Plus or Xl option on accident? Hop on in , you pinged me taking me from other potential pings. I've had pax who preferred XL with few people so not my job to ask or feel sorry for your $100 bill.
> 
> That is how I drive.... Good night.


You are a road warrior worthy of praise and accolades. Have the Uber shills attacked you yet?


----------



## UberNaToo

Blackout 702 said:


> Thank you for your reply, sir, but your logic is convoluted. I am not a cabbie and I don't know what it's like to be a cabbie because I've never been a cabbie but I drive for Uber so I'm a cabbie?


If it looks and sounds like a duck it's a duck.


----------



## Blackout 702

Mr Ocasio said:


> You pick up a person you take then somewhere and you get paid. Yeap sounds like a cab to me


Another confused person who thinks that any two things that have something in common are the same thing, lol.

"I'm a farmer."
"Yeah, but you work with food, so to me you are a chef."
"O... kay?"


----------



## UberNaToo

Blackout 702 said:


> Another confused person who thinks that any two things that have something in common are the same thing, lol.
> 
> "I'm a farmer."
> "Yeah, but you work with food, so to me you are a chef."
> "O... kay?"


Dude really... We are Chai Boys. Cabbies get more respect.


----------



## UberNaToo

UberNaToo said:


> Dude really... We are Chai Boys. Cabbies get more respect.


Until.... We burn it all down, tear away the curtain.. that's right... Revolution!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

7 
Days
Of 
Work
Per 
Week 
Is
The 
Saddest 
Life 
Ever.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

We'll be back after these messages.....


----------



## The Mollusk

Blackout 702 said:


> Actually we are in the ride share business. I'm not a cab or a bus driver. If I don't want to share a ride, I don't. It's unfortunate that some riders don't understand the distinction.


You're a taxi driver.

You're not sharing anything.

You're charging a fare to get someone front point A to point B.

The guy selling hot dogs out of his cart isn't "sharing" his hot dogs with anyone who looks his way.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

The Mollusk said:


> You're a taxi driver.
> 
> You're not sharing anything.
> 
> You're charging a fare to get someone front point A to point B.
> 
> The guy selling hot dogs out of his cart isn't "sharing" his hot dogs with anyone who looks his way.


Spot on! Unfortunately, Travis has some of the uber-ants brain-washed into believing that Uber is not a transportation company. I think the closest thing to ridesharing they have is uber pool, and believe me a lot of the pax aren't in to the sharing spirit.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Sure. $806.33 per month gets me a 2500 square foot custom built 2014 home including taxes and insurance.
> This is why I don't need to work two jobs (full time plus part time ehh?) In order to make ends meet. 5.5 days per week of full time work and I pay all my bills, often all my money is made by noon each day.
> Any questions?


Hmm, I thought you two mended fences.


----------



## The Mollusk

Blackout 702 said:


> Another confused person who thinks that any two things that have something in common are the same thing, lol.
> 
> "I'm a farmer."
> "Yeah, but you work with food, so to me you are a chef."
> "O... kay?"


A farmer is not a chef.

A fry cook who salts fries at Mortons Steak house is the same as the fry cook who salts fries at AppleBees. One might get paid a few bucks more per hour.


----------



## The Mollusk

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 7
> Days
> Of
> Work
> Per
> Week
> Is
> The
> Saddest
> Life
> Ever.


Yeah man, tell me about it. I actually started taking 3 days off in a row to make it bearable.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

ChortlingCrison said:


> Hmm, I thought you two mended fences.


I stopped.paying attention for a long while then I saw BO browbeat someone in some thread.
If he was so awesome he wouldn't need to work all week then Uber all weekend.
SMH...


----------



## Demon

Blackout 702 said:


> Another confused person who thinks that any two things that have something in common are the same thing, lol.
> 
> "I'm a farmer."
> "Yeah, but you work with food, so to me you are a chef."
> "O... kay?"


And this is the 2nd time I'm asking, what's the difference? Last time I asked you ran away.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

The Mollusk said:


> You're a taxi driver.
> You're not sharing anything.
> You're charging a fare to get someone front point A to point B.


The way I look at it is that "a taxi", as a noun, is a specific type of vehicle that does the service of taxiing.
There are other types of vehicles that taxi people around, rideshare being one of them.


----------



## The Mollusk

CatchyMusicLover said:


> The way I look at it is that "a taxi", as a noun, is a specific type of vehicle that does the service of taxiing.
> There are other types of vehicles that taxi people around, rideshare being one of them.


Yeah, sure . Whatever. Color them whatever you want. A taxis a taxi. Yellow , green , pink , blue.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

CatchyMusicLover said:


> The way I look at it is that "a taxi", as a noun, is a specific type of vehicle that does the service of taxiing.
> There are other types of vehicles that taxi people around, rideshare being one of them.


Which "type" of vehicle, Crown Vic?
They don't make those anymore.
Nissan Maxima? Yep.


----------



## Michaacb

Shangsta said:


> Why even drive a long way to a ping? Short trips wouldnt bother you if you took close pings


Are you disagreeing with me or something else? I'm saying driving to the far away pings is not cost effective. I'm saying that it's best to stay close to one central, busy area. What point are you trying to make?


----------



## melusine3

Demon said:


> If a driver works for Uber it's not their own business, it's Uber's business.


May we use this statement in our future lawsuit against Uber for employee status and retroactive payment of wages? I think I love you!


----------



## melusine3

Mark Johnson said:


> You must have been dropped as a child several times because that's how much sense you're making right now. The only thing that is backtracking is the profits you make doing out of the way trips for Uber @ *$0.65* per mile.
> 
> The fallacy in you paraphrasing my statements is the word "should." Again, please quote me saying the pax SHOULD know which trips drivers want to take? I clearly said they already KNOW what trips are out of the way in response to you saying they don't. Furthermore, I went on to explain WHY I know this to be true --> on several occasions, pax would say "we know this trip is far but appreciate you taking us Mr. Uber driver" and yet wouldn't show that appreciation with $$.
> 
> And when did I say they should know where drivers are coming from? Why would that info be of importance? You clearly bring stuff out of your behind/mouth (same difference in your case).
> 
> Lastly, how is my analogy considered apples to cherries? You justified your reasoning behind Uber drivers offering a good service to pax regardless of how bad the pay by stating that the pax have nothing to do with the rates (which is true). I then used a real world example of two well known companies that are synonymous with bad customer service and a lot of that being attributed to the compensation of their workers (which has nothing to do with the customers).
> 
> And went on to provide two of their competitions that are known to offer much better service and also happen to charge more for their products and compensate their employees better.
> 
> How is that apples to cherries?


Mark, Mark, Mark, Mark, Mark... I suspect Demon is either a new driver, or perhaps an UberPlant. At any rate, IMO, riders *could* dictate the price we make by tipping, particularly those who do live far out from the maddening crowd - you know, those who are aware by the sheer number of minutes it REGULARLY takes other Uber drivers to come to pick them up, they are well aware of the distance it usually takes someone to pick them up or drive them home. They justify their non-tipping because they believe the Uber false advertising of making thousands a month.


----------



## melusine3

Walmart workers are not paid a pittance to perform their grunt jobs, nor are they footing the bill for the rental of the building Walmart inhabits, nor are they paying for the inventory they are selling. Good grief.


----------



## melusine3

Blackout 702 said:


> Yes, exactly. I am an independent contractor and I only have to take the highest paying rides, at my discretion.
> 
> I don't know what you mean here by "how it works." How it works is I take the riders I want. I'm not a cabbie. It's my car. I'll share it whith whomever I decide.


I'm pretty sure I've read somewhere that cabbies will also refuse certain rides.


----------



## melusine3

UberNaToo said:


> You are a road warrior worthy of praise and accolades. Have the Uber shills attacked you yet?


Uber Shill? I could do that, how much do you think it pays? lol


----------



## melusine3

UberNaToo said:


> If it looks and sounds like a duck it's a duck.


It's not about ducks being ducks, it's more like ducks vs. swans. Taxis are rented from a company that is all they do and the drivers probably don't really care about the vehicle itself. Uber drivers OWN their cars (some poor souls lease I guess) and as a general rule, we love our cars. We would LOVE it if Uber would make it clear to passengers that "these are privately owned vehicles, please treat them with the utmost care and respect you would you own." But, they don't. So passengers who tend to act like barn animals in your car you will avoid. Passengers who require a lengthy distance to pick up only to possibly be driven a few scant miles, you will/should avoid.

I am actually looking forward to Uber's driverless cars and how trashed they will quickly be! One UberShill here responded to my concern about passenger puking, that the next passenger will simply call Uber for another car! LOLOLOL! How many people do you know would ever, ever use an Uber after that? I've known people to use UberPool only once and that was enough for a lifetime. Uber is throwing anything and everything against the wall to see what sticks and it's quite amusing. Or would be if I wasn't a part of the process.


----------



## melusine3

The Mollusk said:


> You're a taxi driver.
> 
> You're not sharing anything.
> 
> You're charging a fare to get someone front point A to point B.
> 
> The guy selling hot dogs out of his cart isn't "sharing" his hot dogs with anyone who looks his way.


We aren't charging a thing. We are given a fee from UBER, not the passenger for having shared a ride with someone they charge.


----------



## The Mollusk

melusine3 said:


> We aren't charging a thing. We are given a free from UBER, not the passenger for having shared a ride with someone they charge.


Try again.

You aren't "given a free from uber". I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume fatfingers+auto correct + driving.

By your logic , everytime someone pays me with a credit card , it wasn't actually a transaction, it was a "Share" between the pax and I.

Friggin Orwell would be proud of you. So proud. Hugely proud.


----------



## uber1969

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


well maybe if uber allowed us to know where we are going and drop off before, then drivers who dont want to drive for free have a choice. .wake up dude..when it cost you more then your making its not worth it.. remember wear and tear and fuel..


----------



## uber1969

UberHammer said:


> I understand why people call it cherry picking, but it's not. If anything, it's avoiding rotten fruit.
> 
> Uber just randomly sets the distance that I can get a request from. I had no say in it. They didn't ask me. They just set it. And they change it from time to time, again without any of my input at all. I mean, why even set it at all if you aren't going to ask for my opinion. I'm in Columbus, Ohio, so I won't get requests from Dayton... but why not?!?!? Seriously, why not just send me requests from an hour away? I'll just ignore them.... but I don't have to because Uber has set a limit on the distance I can be requested from. The problem is Uber thinks even though I shouldn't have to go an hour to pick someone up that I should go 20 minutes to pick someone up. Why? Why the hell do they think 60 minutes away is not okay, but 20 minutes away is? How did they come to that conclusion? Again, they didn't ask me. And honestly, whether or not I can make the money I need to make by going 20 minutes away or even an hour away is my business, NOT THEIRS!!!! If they want it to be their business, then I become their employee. So as long as Uber wants to keep drivers as independent contractors and not employees, riders who are long distances away from drivers are just going to have to hope drivers are willing to come get them. Granted the drivers should just ignore the ping based on the lack of information Uber provides. So yes, accepting it, calling the rider and then cancelling is a &%[email protected]!* move. But the rider didn't lose anything. Had the driver ignored it, the rider is still without a ride.


You hit the nail on the head. My biggest issue.. Why do I have to accept it to keep my rate good, only to beg the pax to cancle it ..They get pissed off .. Not my fault,but if i am driving south on a highway with exits 10 miles apart. I am not driving back 25miles to make $3.00 .. thats dumb.


----------



## uber1969

Danny3xd said:


> I'm with you Annstann. I accepted this gig and that request. As a man I accepted a biz contract. (say what ya mean and mean what ya say. ((Paraphrasing the Christian Bible, Book of Job. I'm not a Christian but the Bible like most theological "how-to's" gives great business advice)
> 
> If I said yes, whether or not it is to my benefit, I said yes. I am now morally obliged to finish the work I accepted.
> 
> Bottom line for me. Don't be a wuss. Be a grown up and accept some times, some things suck. If they suck for to long, I move on.


Dumb dumb dumb. I am not out here to lost money . you can do it .


----------



## uber1969

WeKeepItRollin said:


> Thanks for your concerns, Tedgey! We Uber Drivers value our riders' opinions on the appropriate amount of bullshit we should put up with on their behalf!
> 
> Calling ahead actually saves the rider time, as they get cancelled on immediately and not once the driver gets there and finds out their destination is not somewhere he wants to go.
> 
> I don't think you're clear in the concept of rideshare. There is no "contract" when I click accept that says I have to take that rider wherever he wants to go. Indeed, I don't even know where that is yet, even though Uber does.
> 
> Just because I click the button on my uber driver app to go online does not mean I am available to be any and every rider's ***** for 75 percent of 16 cents a minute and a dollar a mile.
> 
> I get to say what does and does not fly in my vehicle. If you happen to be far away from me, and I'm still your closest option (that hasn't already declined or cancelled), you better have a destination that works for me, or be upfront with a tip, or you're going to have to keep searching for another transportation solution, which will most likely be less convenient than I am.
> 
> That is your problem, not mine. If you have a regular need for irregular transportation requests, it happens to you enough, you'll eventually learn the decision tree I go through that I just outlined.
> 
> Uber On!


perfect response .. amen


----------



## Mr Ocasio

Blackout 702 said:


> Another confused person who thinks that any two things that have something in common are the same thing, lol.
> 
> "I'm a farmer."
> "Yeah, but you work with food, so to me you are a chef."
> "O... kay?"


Another UBER God with all the answers over complicated things. You pick up rider or riders and take them from point A to point B. Stop overthinking you are a cab driver. The only difference is that you dont have to dishout the same amount of money they do to operate. You dont require a special liscense. That is all. A taxi will provide me the same service as an UBER for a different price. That is all. You called me confuse but you still fail to provide a statement that proves mine wrong. Here Timmy I grab a cab from downtown to the airport. He got me to the airport and I paid him. Here Timmy I grabbed and UBER from downtown to the airport,he took me there and I payed him. The only difference here is that in one I used taxi and the other I used UBER. That is very confusing I see.


----------



## uber1969

Tedgey said:


> I'm very choosy about whom I interect with.
> 
> If I cared about those things I wouldn't have gotten the conviction in the first place now would I?
> 
> I agree with that. Part of ridesharing with Uber is that the destination is hidden from the driver until the pickup. This is done for obvious reasons that you try and circumvent by calling and cherry picking rides. You then spread your twisted logic about like a manure spreader on winter rye but the fact is if you want to know the destination before picking up the passenger Lyft would be happy to take you on as a driver. You have options you know. The UberSystem doesn't allow for that. It's possible by working outside the system but then this discussion should be about is it ethical to break the rules of the checkwriter.


Lyft doesn't tell you before .. next if you have a issue with the way we do things,get a car and not use us.. we are not employees of uber . we are private contractors. If you as a rider can not answer my tex or 2-3 calls i cancel or go sit and get coffee and let the 5 min pass. I get $5 and you have to wait for another ride.


----------



## uber1969

Heema said:


> I have never called a rider asking about destination and will never do, that is why you have an option not to accept the ping when it comes to you. never accepted a ping more than 8 minutes away and will never do. it's not that hard to get.


guess you never heard of acceptance rate or uber knocking you off if you dont accept after the 2nd attempt??


----------



## Demon

melusine3 said:


> May we use this statement in our future lawsuit against Uber for employee status and retroactive payment of wages? I think I love you!


Feel free. I'm sure something an anonymous poster said on the internet will be the clincher in the court case you'll have nothing to do with.


----------



## Demon

uber1969 said:


> You hit the nail on the head. My biggest issue.. *Why do I have to accept it to keep my rate good,* only to beg the pax to cancle it ..They get pissed off .. Not my fault,but if i am driving south on a highway with exits 10 miles apart. I am not driving back 25miles to make $3.00 .. thats dumb.


Because you agreed to terms stating that you would.


----------



## Demon

melusine3 said:


> We aren't charging a thing. We are given a fee from UBER, not the passenger for having shared a ride with someone they charge.


By that logic you're taxi driver. A taxi driver doesn't charge the passenger, the company that owns that taxi does, and then the cab company pays out the driver, that's the same as Uber.

You even have a picture of a taxi driver as your AV.


----------



## melusine3

The Mollusk said:


> Try again.
> 
> You aren't "given a fee from uber". I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume fatfingers+auto correct + driving.
> 
> By your logic , everytime someone pays me with a credit card , it wasn't actually a transaction, it was a "Share" between the pax and I.
> 
> Friggin Orwell would be proud of you. So proud. Hugely proud.


I edited it, but apparently it didn't take. So very sorry, a$$hat!


----------



## Demon

Mark Johnson said:


> You must have been dropped as a child several times because that's how much sense you're making right now. The only thing that is backtracking is the profits you make doing out of the way trips for Uber @ *$0.65* per mile.
> 
> The fallacy in you paraphrasing my statements is the word "should." *Again, please quote me saying *the pax SHOULD know which trips drivers want to take? *I clearly said they already KNOW what trips are out of the way in response to you saying they don't.*


Ok, here's you saying what I quoted you saying. Passengers have no idea what trips are out of the way and which trips aren't. Passengers don't magically know where drivers are and where drivers want to be when the trip ends. No matter how many times you say it, it will never be true.



Mark Johnson said:


> Furthermore, I went on to explain WHY I know this to be true --> on several occasions, pax would say "we know this trip is far but appreciate you taking us Mr. Uber driver" and yet wouldn't show that appreciation with $$.


That's not you explaining anything. That's SOME passengers saying that, just like SOME people thing the Sun revolves around the Earth. All passengers show their appreciation by paying for the ride. This is you blaming the passenger for the price and not Uber. If you don't like the prices that Uber charges, don't drive for Uber. 


Mark Johnson said:


> And when did I say they should know where drivers are coming from? Why would that info be of importance? You clearly bring stuff out of your behind/mouth (same difference in your case).


Where I bolded you saying it.



Mark Johnson said:


> Lastly, how is my analogy considered apples to cherries? You justified your reasoning behind Uber drivers offering a good service to pax regardless of how bad the pay by stating that the pax have nothing to do with the rates (which is true). I then used a real world example of two well known companies that are synonymous with bad customer service and a lot of that being attributed to the compensation of their workers (which has nothing to do with the customers).
> 
> And went on to provide two of their competitions that are known to offer much better service and also happen to charge more for their products and compensate their employees better.
> 
> How is that apples to cherries?


Because it compares two things that are not alike.


----------



## Drivingthecattlehome

Demon said:


> I never said you did. You said the pax should know where drivers are coming from, then backtracked to the pax should know which trips are trips that drivers would like to take, and then backtracked further by saying pax should be able to SUSPECT which rides drivers don't want to take. You keep expecting the pax to know what it takes to be a TNC driver.
> 
> Now you want to compare apples & cherries. If I go online to order a sandwich at Chic-Fil-a, someone from Chic-fil-a doesn't call me, ask about my order and then tell me they don't feel like making it so I should cancel it. If they did that they'd be fired. Same goes for Wal-Mart & McDonald's.


Ye ye one night ended up 2hrS from home because foolsber app was malfunctioning home destination filter disappeared. Struggled to drive home 3hrs to get home, early morning. No morning surge. Why should I not Cherry pick.


----------



## Demon

Drivingthecattlehome said:


> Ye ye one night ended up 2hrS from home because foolsber app was malfunctioning home destination filter disappeared. Struggled to drive home 3hrs to get home, early morning. No morning surge. Why should I not Cherry pick.


For starters you agreed to not cherry pick. Next it screws over other drivers and the passengers. Also it means there will eventually be fewer passengers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Demon said:


> First of all that's not true. I'm in Orlando and city law determined the minimum price but Uber doesn't follow it.
> 
> I would love to hear how drivers could increase the price per mile so that the customer was charged more on their account. Really looking forward to your reply.


I didn't say drivers could increase it. I said riders could. All they have to do is tip.


----------



## Demon

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I didn't say drivers could increase it. I said riders could. All they have to do is tip.


That's a tip, not the price. Please let everyone know how riders can increase the price.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Demon said:


> That's a tip, not the price. Please let everyone know how riders can increase the price.


When I go out to eat I consider the tip part of the "price" of my meal. It's mere semantics. If the pax pays a certain amount for their trip, regardless of what each portion is called, that's the "price" as far as they're concerned.

The point is the rider can always choose to pay more than uber charges. Only the driver has no control.


----------



## Demon

Fuzzyelvis said:


> When I go out to eat I consider the tip part of the "price" of my meal. It's mere semantics. If the pax pays a certain amount for their trip, regardless of what each portion is called, that's the "price" as far as they're concerned.
> 
> The point is the rider can always choose to pay more than uber charges. Only the driver has no control.


It's awesome that you personally consider it that, but it isn't. The price of an object or service is different than a tip someone may or may not give are two different things.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Drago619 said:


> Apples to cheeries..walmart may be cheap like uber..you may get bad service as well. But you are not being "denied service" your still shopping. If a driver excepts, calls and cancels, you are now being "denied service".


You do know what an analogy is right?

As in IC, I can deny a service if I want too. The pax would simply just get matched with another Uber driver and keep on using the Uber platform.

If I went to my local Walmart and an employee was rude or unhelpful, I would go to another person to seek help (or figure it out on my own) and continue my shopping at Walmart regardless of my bad customer experience.

Let's not pretend theses pax can't drive themselves to where they have to go.



Demon said:


> Ok, here's you saying what I quoted you saying. Passengers have no idea what trips are out of the way and which trips aren't. Passengers don't magically know where drivers are and where drivers want to be when the trip ends. No matter how many times you say it, it will never be true.
> 
> That's not you explaining anything. That's SOME passengers saying that, just like SOME people thing the Sun revolves around the Earth. All passengers show their appreciation by paying for the ride. This is you blaming the passenger for the price and not Uber. If you don't like the prices that Uber charges, don't drive for Uber.


Yep, you are either a troll or just plain ******ed...

So a pax acknowledging just how long and out of the way a current trip is by thanking the Uber driver for taking such a trip does NOT convey that they knew/suspected it wasn't a convenient trip for the driver?

Got it... 

Ofcourse SOME pax are going to say that. MOST of my pax aren't going 20-30 miles out of the way so what reason would they have to say that? They usually are going to destinations around the main busy perimeter with bars/clubs, hotels, apartments, airport and more -- where it is common to get another ride request at anytime of the day.

Also, your "sun revolves around the earth" comparison made absolutely ZERO sense.


----------



## Demon

Mark Johnson said:


> You do know what an analogy is right?


Yes, but you seem to be struggling with the concept. 


Mark Johnson said:


> As in IC, I can deny a service if I want too. The pax would simply just get matched with another Uber driver and keep on using the Uber platform.


No one has said otherwise. Feel free to not accept the fare when the ping comes in. You're not doing that. You're accepting the fare and then trying to find out where the passenger is going BEFORE you get to the pick up location, that's not allowed under the terms you agreed to. 


Mark Johnson said:


> If I went to my local Walmart and an employee was rude or unhelpful, I would go to another person to seek help (or figure it out on my own) and continue my shopping at Walmart regardless of my bad customer experience.


You're comparing apples to oranges. In order to make an analogy you need to compare two things that are alike. This has already been explained to you. 


Mark Johnson said:


> Let's not pretend theses pax can't drive themselves to where they have to go.


I don't think anyone in the history of this forum has made that claim.



Mark Johnson said:


> Yep, you are either a troll or just plain ******ed...


Now you're being dismissive instead of discussing what I actually wrote. 


Mark Johnson said:


> So a pax acknowledging to just how long and out of the way a current trip is by thanking the Uber driver for taking such a trip does NOT convey that they knew/suspected it wasn't a convenient trip for the driver?


You're backtracking again. First it was SOME passengers, now it's A passenger. You're trying to base what all passengers should do on what one passenger did.



Mark Johnson said:


> Ofcourse SOME pax are going to say that. MOST of my pax aren't going 20-30 miles out of the way so what reason would they have to say that? They usually are going to destinations around the main busy perimeter with bars/clubs, hotels, apartments, airport and more -- where it is common to get another ride request at anytime of the day.


You keep insisting that there's some way that drivers are going and passengers should know what it is. 


Mark Johnson said:


> Also, your "sun revolves around the earth" comparison made absolutely ZERO sense.


Then I suggest you learn to base things on evidence.


----------



## UberNaToo

ChortlingCrison said:


> Spot on! Unfortunately, Travis has some of the uber-ants brain-washed into believing that Uber is not a transportation company. I think the closest thing to ridesharing they have is uber pool, and believe me a lot of the pax aren't in to the sharing spirit.


I ****ing watched three pool pings cycle through this morning I had nothing in the books yet and I caved on the fourth one.

(Oh, one rider has told me a pool driver sends an advance text with instructions, like be at the street ready and able when I arrive or I will cancel the ride. "Good shit")

Anyway, this d bag strolls out after I call him and when I see his route is up 75 I ask if there are ever any other riders, I know the answer already.

Pool sucks, Atlanta milillnials suck, and people that have you ferry them from their million dollar home to the Marta midtown so they can save a couple of bucks for a trip to Hartsfield suck! Lol, what is it with this town?

I'm sticking to my Uber pool pledge! Look at the numbers, it's bullshit money. It's no money when you factor in depreciation. It's literally costing you money to operate when you pick up a pool. **** the Corporations!


----------



## Drago619

Mark Johnson said:


> You do know what an analogy is right?
> 
> As in IC, I can deny a service if I want too. The pax would simply just get matched with another Uber driver and keep on using the Uber platform.
> 
> If I went to my local Walmart and an employee was rude or unhelpful, I would go to another person to seek help (or figure it out on my own) and continue my shopping at Walmart regardless of my bad customer experience.
> 
> Let's not pretend theses pax can't drive themselves to where they have to go.


Again..bad service is not the same as being "denied" service...if i request a ride, its accepted then i asnwer my phone, say where im going and then get cancelled on, ive been denied service..even if i can try to request again, ive still been denied...so your analogy of walmart and uber are not the same..and think about..if all drivers are following this rule of calling and cancelling, wouldnt i continue to get cancelled on.


----------



## Heema

uber1969 said:


> guess you never heard of acceptance rate or uber knocking you off if you dont accept after the 2nd attempt??


It did happen to me and couple minutes offline aint gon hurt like taking a trip thats 20 mins away,or anything without surge or boost( while in the city).
So when I am in suburb area and get a far away ping I immediately go offline so i dont get the same person again.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Demon said:


> No one has said otherwise. Feel free to not accept the fare when the ping comes in. You're not doing that. *You're accepting the fare and then trying to find out where the passenger is going BEFORE you get to the pick up location, that's not allowed under the terms you agreed to*.





Demon said:


> Now you're being dismissive instead of discussing what I actually wrote.


No I am simply stating what I observe and still took the time to touch on the points you made.



Demon said:


> You're backtracking again. First it was SOME passengers, now it's A passenger. You're trying to base what all passengers should do on what one passenger did.
> 
> You keep insisting that there's some way that drivers are going and passengers should know what it is.


I think it has become clear that I will get no where with you...

I put part of your quote above in bold because that statement conveys how you lack the mental capacity to keep track of which member said what on this forum. If you look at several post I have made on this thread, you will see that I NEVER said I call pax ahead of time to find out where they are going and explained why. I only ask for their destination once they are in my vehicle and 95% of the time, it's not somewhere that would cost me $$.

If you wish to go to the grave "thinking" I said pax should know where drivers are going (not sure why this info would be pertinent), then so be it. Considering you drive at *$0.65* per mile (which is really *$0.50 *when you take Uber's 25% cut), it is surprising that you of all people would have the audacity to call out other drivers who choose to not drive to certain destinations in the name of making profits.

But then again, this more than likely is your only option at this point in your life.

So Uber on and thank you for taking all those "profitable" trips the rest of us so yearn for...


----------



## Back it up Uber

uber1969 said:


> Lyft doesn't tell you before .. next if you have a issue with the way we do things,get a car and not use us.. we are not employees of uber . we are private contractors. If you as a rider can not answer my tex or 2-3 calls i cancel or go sit and get coffee and let the 5 min pass. I get $5 and you have to wait for another ride.


You do know that you have to be at the location for 5 mins to cancel and get the $5 right? Plus, if you accept, don't move or go in a different way from the pickup point, even if rider cancels after 5 mins you still don't get paid.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Drago619 said:


> Again..bad service is not the same as being "denied" service...if i request a ride, its accepted then i asnwer my phone, say where im going and then get cancelled on, ive been denied service..even if i can try to request again, ive still been denied...so your analogy of walmart and uber are not the same..and think about..if all drivers are following this rule of calling and cancelling, wouldnt i continue to get cancelled on.


Just for clarification...

The main focus of my analogy was the relationship between a worker/partners compensation and the kind of service they provide. And how the customer (who has nothing to do with the workers pay) can be collateral damage. Demon stated earlier that the reason Uber drivers should give a ride (even if it wasn't profitable) was because the pax has nothing to do with the drivers pay and are receiving bad service as a result.

Also, I beg to differ that in Uber's world, bad service and being denied a ride aren't one of the same. If a driver came to pick you up and just as he/she started the trip (so at this point can see your destination) he noticed you were going 1-hr drive away from the main busy areas and informed you that he was going to cancel the ride at no charge to you due to the dead miles coming back, would you consider that "good" service?

Were you "denied" a ride? Sure. But is that bad or good service in your opinion?


----------



## 6 string Slinger

UberHammer said:


> I understand why people call it cherry picking, but it's not. If anything, it's avoiding rotten fruit.
> 
> Uber just randomly sets the distance that I can get a request from. I had no say in it. They didn't ask me. They just set it. And they change it from time to time, again without any of my input at all. I mean, why even set it at all if you aren't going to ask for my opinion. I'm in Columbus, Ohio, so I won't get requests from Dayton... but why not?!?!? Seriously, why not just send me requests from an hour away? I'll just ignore them.... but I don't have to because Uber has set a limit on the distance I can be requested from. The problem is Uber thinks even though I shouldn't have to go an hour to pick someone up that I should go 20 minutes to pick someone up. Why? Why the hell do they think 60 minutes away is not okay, but 20 minutes away is? How did they come to that conclusion? Again, they didn't ask me. And honestly, whether or not I can make the money I need to make by going 20 minutes away or even an hour away is my business, NOT THEIRS!!!! If they want it to be their business, then I become their employee. So as long as Uber wants to keep drivers as independent contractors and not employees, riders who are long distances away from drivers are just going to have to hope drivers are willing to come get them. Granted the drivers should just ignore the ping based on the lack of information Uber provides. So yes, accepting it, calling the rider and then cancelling is a &%[email protected]!* move. But the rider didn't lose anything. Had the driver ignored it, the rider is still without a ride.


All these comments sound like they are from a bunch of entitled spoiled chronic malcontents. You wanted a job? Uber gave you one. You don't like certain people and distances yada yada? Get out of public service then. Try smiling and maybe explaining to them on the drive that these particular trips do not benefit you and maybe you will get a nice tip. I have been told by riders that some drivers wont even let them jump out for cigarettes or go through a drive through..Really? Why? 4 minutes in a drive through which will get you a 5 star rating and Uber a happy customer is too much for your whiny asses? Unbelievable.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

6 string Slinger said:


> All these comments sound like they are from a bunch of entitled spoiled chronic malcontents. You wanted a job? Uber gave you one. You don't like certain people and distances yada yada? Get out of public service then. Try smiling and maybe explaining to them on the drive that these particular trips do not benefit you and maybe you will get a nice tip. I have been told by riders that some drivers wont even let them jump out for cigarettes or go through a drive through..Really? Why? 4 minutes in a drive through which will get you a 5 star rating and Uber a happy customer is too much for your whiny asses? Unbelievable.


And I bet you play a Strat through a Marshall. I could probably guess 75℅ of your pedal board as well.


----------



## Danny3xd

While I said it quite differently, 6Sting, I agree with your point. I wouldn't use a service that allowed this sort of cherry picking. I try to look at things like this from all sides. The end consumer is not served/POed or looking elsewhere. Uber/lyft is at our mercy and they are powerless to provide service to said consumer. (watch the fall out for me not saying some thing bad about uber/lyft) If it wasn't so cheap for passengers, this would be a failed business experiment.

Not to dismiss the folks who got their wages cut in half and have a legitimate complaint. But for me, and only for me. The low wages are a trade off for the flexibility and the fact that I enjoy the "work"

I can't imagine voluntarily sticking with some thing I didn't like, thought it didn't pay enough or was to hard. That one cracks me up. "Hard", lol. No bout a doubt it, this can be frustrating but "hard", is hard to wrap me wee lil brain around.

It is an endeavor to make money. Hopefully happily but still a task to make money. We are not indentured servants and can walk away. 

There is a thread here about uber or lyft doing a promotion for free rides to a mall. I thought yay. Gets more business and adds new riders. Hope they do that up my way. Should read the bemoaning. "It's hard to find passengers" It's crowded, I'm not doing it" etc. Traffic is a pain. It is a task to find passengers. And again, "hard"? lol. (One actually complained it was just another "they are screwing us" deal.)


When I was leaving the Merchant Marine, an older gentleman told me working ashore was gonna be a big adjustment and would take 5 years. I have never got it. 

But there really are some great and helpful folks on this forum. The doom and gloom folks, while they can be tiring, might just be venting. I dunno.


I didn't mean to sound negative and certainly do not dismiss any one's opinion.


----------



## Emp9

Uber pets assume many things. Maybe the driver wants to go home or out to the city and the filter is not working. Maybe he wants to work trip bonus and prefers lots of shorties maybe pax dont want to wait 20 min for a 1 mile ride. Lets not assume


----------



## Mark Johnson

6 string Slinger said:


> All these comments sound like they are from a bunch of entitled spoiled chronic malcontents. You wanted a job? Uber gave you one. You don't like certain people and distances yada yada? Get out of public service then. Try smiling and maybe explaining to them on the drive that these particular trips do not benefit you and maybe you will get a nice tip. *I have been told by riders that some drivers wont even let them jump out for cigarettes or go through a drive through..Really? Why? 4 minutes in a drive through which will get you a 5 star rating and Uber a happy customer is too much for your whiny asses?* Unbelievable.


Jump out for cigarettes? I hope you mean stopping by a gas station.

You mean to tell me in Hollywood, CA you can go through a drive thru at 12-1 am in the morning when everyone and their grandmother who have smoked weed and drank liquor all night is queuing up for the same "midnight munchies" in under 4-5 minutes?

Amazing...


----------



## Gubber Singh

6 string Slinger said:


> All these comments sound like they are from a bunch of entitled spoiled chronic malcontents. You wanted a job? Uber gave you one. You don't like certain people and distances yada yada? Get out of public service then. Try smiling and maybe explaining to them on the drive that these particular trips do not benefit you and maybe you will get a nice tip. I have been told by riders that some drivers wont even let them jump out for cigarettes or go through a drive through..Really? Why? 4 minutes in a drive through which will get you a 5 star rating and Uber a happy customer is too much for your whiny asses? Unbelievable.


New Member. End of story. That is why Uber loves to hire new drivers.


----------



## Demon

Mark Johnson said:


> No I am simply stating what I observe and still took the time to touch on the points you made.


As a point of fact, you're not. Once you start name calling you're avoiding addressing what I said.



Mark Johnson said:


> I think it has become clear that I will get no where with you...


Not when you avoid addressing what I wrote and opt for name calling. 


Mark Johnson said:


> I put part of your quote above in bold because that statement conveys how you lack the mental capacity to keep track of which member said what on this forum. If you look at several post I have made on this thread, you will see that I NEVER said I call pax ahead of time to find out where they are going and explained why. I only ask for their destination once they are in my vehicle and 95% of the time, it's not somewhere that would cost me $$.


If you're not contacting them ahead of time, my hat is off to you, but I would remind you to look at the title of the thread. There's also no way to prove that it's 95% of the time because you could be trying to get the pax to cancel in those situation.



Mark Johnson said:


> If you wish to go to the grave "thinking" I said pax should know where drivers are going (not sure why this info would be pertinent), then so be it. Considering you drive at *$0.65* per mile (which is really *$0.50 *when you take Uber's 25% cut), it is surprising that you of all people would have the audacity to call out other drivers who choose to not drive to certain destinations in the name of making profits.


Please let me know what I've written in the history of this forum that makes you believe I drive for 65 cents a mile. Really looking forward to your reply to this point.

Please understand what I'm calling you out for. 
1. Screwing over customers.
2. Screwing over other drivers.
3. Violating terms that you freely agreed to.


----------



## Demon

Mark Johnson said:


> Just for clarification...
> 
> The main focus of my analogy was the relationship between a worker/partners compensation and the kind of service they provide. And how the customer (who has nothing to do with the workers pay) *can be collateral damage.* Demon stated earlier that the reason Uber drivers should give a ride (even if it wasn't profitable) was because the pax has nothing to do with the drivers pay and are receiving bad service as a result.
> 
> Also, I beg to differ that in Uber's world, bad service and being denied a ride aren't one of the same. If a driver came to pick you up and just as he/she started the trip (so at this point can see your destination) he noticed you were going 1-hr drive away from the main busy areas and informed you that he was going to cancel the ride at no charge to you due to the dead miles coming back, would you consider that "good" service?
> 
> Were you "denied" a ride? Sure. But is that bad or good service in your opinion?


As a point of fact you've never made an analogy showing that. This is the 3rd time it's being explained to you, you're confusing poor customer service with being denied service.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Demon said:


> If you're not contacting them ahead of time, my hat is off to you, but I would remind you to look at the title of the thread. There's also no way to prove that it's 95% of the time because you could be trying to get the pax to cancel in those situation.


This here is why I can't have a logical conversation with you...

Are you in my vehicle when I pick up pax? Do you know every destination I have driven too? Do you not understand basic math?

95% of the time refers to the ratio of favorable destinations to destinations I deemed not profitable. Thus, 5% of my pax wish to go to an out of the way destination, and I politely refuse.



Demon said:


> Please let me know what I've written in the history of this forum that makes you believe I drive for 65 cents a mile. Really looking forward to your reply to this point.
> 
> Please understand what I'm calling you out for.
> 1. Screwing over customers.
> 2. Screwing over other drivers.
> 3. Violating terms that you freely agreed to.


You drive in Orlando. Or did you lie about your location on your profile?

I assume you drive UberX because I don't see why an UberXL or higher paid driver would care so much about what other UberX drivers are doing.

Like I said, I will keep sending my "screwed over" to you and feel free to throw in some candy and foot massage to make up for my bad behavior.



Demon said:


> As a point of fact you've never made an analogy showing that. This is the 3rd time it's being explained to you, you're confusing poor customer service with being denied service.


If you deny a pax a ride, is that good or bad customer service/experience? Does that sound like a 5-star service to you?


----------



## CherylC

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


It does suck to drive 10 miles for a Pax to travel 2 miles. Or he can be an adult like the rest of us and get a car.


----------



## Demon

Mark Johnson said:


> This here is why I can't have a logical conversation with you...


I agree. You haven't shown any ability to make logical points. 


Mark Johnson said:


> Are you in my vehicle when I pick up pax? Do you know every destination I have driven too? Do you not understand basic math?
> 
> 95% of the time refers to the ratio of favorable destinations to destinations I deemed not profitable. Thus, 5% of my pax wish to go to an out of the way destination, and I politely refuse.


Never claimed to be in your car or know your destinations. I made a simple point which you avoided addressing. When you politely refuse to execute the contract you already accepted who is doing the canceling, you or the pax you denied service to?



Mark Johnson said:


> You drive in Orlando. Or did you lie about your location on your profile?
> 
> I assume you drive UberX because I don't see why an UberXL or higher paid driver would care so much about what other UberX drivers are doing.


Again, you didn't address what I actually wrote, you just repeated the claim over again. Based on your logic everyone on this site drives for Uber & drives for the lowest fare possible.



Mark Johnson said:


> If you deny a pax a ride, is that you or bad customer service/experience? Does that sound like a 5-star service to you?


This doesn't address the point that your analogy compared two unlike things.


----------



## Demon

CherylC said:


> It does suck to drive 10 miles for a Pax to travel 2 miles. Or he can be an adult like the rest of us and get a car.


The overwhelming majority of your passengers have cars, but for some reason choose not to drive when they request an Uber. One would think you would be thankful they aren't driving because if they did you would be out of a job.


----------



## Drago619

Bingo


----------



## uber1969

Back it up Uber said:


> You do know that you have to be at the location for 5 mins to cancel and get the $5 right? Plus, if you accept, don't move or go in a different way from the pickup point, even if rider cancels after 5 mins you still don't get paid.


 Yes. Where did i say anything you didnt ?


----------



## uber1969

Demon said:


> The overwhelming majority of your passengers have cars, but for some reason choose not to drive when they request an Uber. One would think you would be thankful they aren't driving because if they did you would be out of a job.


 Lol. Listen snowflake its my car. I would just go find another pt job. Thanks for the worries. I know in snowflake world you want safe cities


----------



## uber1969

Demon said:


> No, you're making up the "right" to cherry pick rides. You also want to have it both ways, you want to listen to Uber when they say you're an independent contractor (you're not), but refuse to listen to Uber when they tell you that you must first arrive at the pick up before asking for the pax destination.


 Why should one drive 20 miles to find you want a ride to the getto for a drug run?


----------



## Demon

uber1969 said:


> Why should one drive 20 miles to find you want a ride to the getto for a drug run?


I'm not saying someone should.


----------



## Demon

uber1969 said:


> Lol. Listen snowflake its my car. I would just go find another pt job. Thanks for the worries. I know in snowflake world you want safe cities


No one said it wasn't your car or made safety an issue. How is a ride farther away less safe than one that's close by?


----------



## I_Like_Spam

6 string Slinger said:


> All these comments sound like they are from a bunch of entitled spoiled chronic malcontents. You wanted a job? Uber gave you one. You don't like certain people and distances yada yada? Get out of public service then. Try smiling and maybe explaining to them on the drive that these particular trips do not benefit you and maybe you will get a nice tip. I have been told by riders that some drivers wont even let them jump out for cigarettes or go through a drive through..Really? Why? 4 minutes in a drive through which will get you a 5 star rating and Uber a happy customer is too much for your whiny asses? Unbelievable.


You have it almost completely backwards, 6 string. (1) Uber Partners are self-employed individual- Uber didn't "give them a job" at all. The Partners merely contract for certain technical services from Uber while conducting their own business of driving people around. (2) self employed people have the right to accept or decline whatever jobs they want, except for prohibited discrimination against specified classes and groups of people- its not "whiny" to decline any particular job for any reason or no reason. (3) the Partners are Uber's customers- not the riders. They are the ones who pay the commish, and if the quality of the service isn't up to snuff, partners have every reason to complain. If Uber is giving leads for riders who aren't considered desirable because of distance or whatever reason, they should listen if they want to keep the customer- although maybe they don't for all I know.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Demon said:


> No one said it wasn't your car or made safety an issue. How is a ride farther away less safe than one that's close by?


The further you drive, the more chance for an accident.


----------



## Back it up Uber

uber1969 said:


> Lyft doesn't tell you before .. next if you have a issue with the way we do things,get a car and not use us.. we are not employees of uber . we are private contractors. If you as a rider can not answer my tex or 2-3 calls i cancel or go sit and get coffee and let the 5 min pass. I get $5 and you have to wait for another ride.


Here is your post again. You said you either cancel or get coffee, wait 5 mins and get the $5 cancel fee. A driver once tried to do something similiar to me. He accepted the ride passed my exit and kept going. I texted him asking what he was doing and got no response. He just kept heading further away. When I told him to cancel, he told me to, thinking he was going to get the cancellation fee. I cancelled, he got nothing. When I reported him, uber told me the driver will be suspended. Not sure if that was true but when I told other drivers about it while waiting at the airport one day, one of the drivers said he knew a driver that got deactivated for doing that. The point is, you can try to manipulate the system all you want, but at the end of the day it's you that's going to get the boot and believe it or not life will continue on.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Back it up Uber said:


> The point is, you can try to manipulate the system all you want, but at the end of the day it's you that's going to get the boot and believe it or not life will continue on.


The Uber system is ripe for manipulation, a lot of smart people out there. Sometimes people get caught, sometimes they don't.

Frankly, I think that the best way to work Uber is concentrate on getting Uber recruitment bonuses. Little wear and tear on the car, just recruit and mentor people into this side hustle, once they sign on, the money comes in.


----------



## Back it up Uber

I_Like_Spam said:


> The Uber system is ripe for manipulation, a lot of smart people out there. Sometimes people get caught, sometimes they don't.
> 
> Frankly, I think that the best way to work Uber is concentrate on getting Uber recruitment bonuses. Little wear and tear on the car, just recruit and mentor people into this side hustle, once they sign on, the money comes in.


I agree the uber is ripe for manipulation but they also figure it out eventually and put a stop to it.

Yes, you can go recruit more drivers, as long you are not one of those people that complain thar there are too many drivers out there.


----------



## Slim Pete

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


Uber doesn't care about us. They wouldn't think twice before sending us 15 minutes away in traffic to pick up a minimum fare, after you deduct gas and wear-and-tear, you will probably have made about $4 an hour. That is far less than even the minimum wage. These Rideshare companies despite being worth billions, and i believe Uber is worth around 65 billion dollars, yet they don't care about sending us so-called "partners" on trips netting us less than half of minimum wage. They just don't care about us at all. So tell me why on God's sweet Earth would you accept such trips?


----------



## Slim Pete

Danny3xd said:


> I'm with you Annstann. I accepted this gig and that request. As a man I accepted a biz contract. (say what ya mean and mean what ya say. ((Paraphrasing the Christian Bible, Book of Job. I'm not a Christian but the Bible like most theological "how-to's" gives great business advice)
> 
> If I said yes, whether or not it is to my benefit, I said yes. I am now morally obliged to finish the work I accepted.
> 
> Bottom line for me. Don't be a wuss. Be a grown up and accept some times, some things suck. If they suck for to long, I move on.


You my friend, have absolutely no business sense whatsoever.


----------



## Slim Pete

Tedgey said:


> Here's a different way of looking at your interaction with Uber. When you accept a trip, as has been noted, that's when you've accepted the contract. Calling ahead of time to cherry pick destinations alters the terms of that contract. You're renegotiating your contract before the ink is even dry.
> 
> Yes I know it's not literally ink, thank you.
> 
> Here's another way to think about your interaction with the passenger. When you accept a ping with only 15 minutes to spare before having to pick up your little bratty ass stupid kid from day care (still a little angry about that) you're gambling that the passenger is going in the same direction as you are. Only, and this part is key, you're gambling for free because what you're betting is the pax's time, something you have no right to place at risk. If you win this bet and the pax is going in your direction then they don't ever find out about it, you get your $3 and nobody is the wiser. But if you lose your bet, no harm done to you, but your passenger is out a half hour of his or her life. I'm sure even the most psychopathic of you can see that betting a half hour of someone else's life to potentially win $3 is wrong. Even a gorilla in Vegas knows gambling entails risk.


You feel we are violating the terms of contract by cancelling unprofitable trips.

Do you feel it's okay that Uber is blatantly violating, at least in spirit, the minimum wage laws by sending us on trips that will barely net us the equivalent of 4-5 $ an hour?
They are using the independent contractor model to circumvent minimum wage laws. And you feel that is ok?


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Back it up Uber said:


> I agree the uber is ripe for manipulation but they also figure it out eventually and put a stop to it.


Once one fire is put out, another one appears. Its an ongoing conflict between finding new ways to work the system and finding out how to plug the hole in the dam. If it wasn't so, security folks would be out of business.

Remember, a lot of smart people out there.


----------



## Demon

I_Like_Spam said:


> The further you drive, the more chance for an accident.


4 rides that equal 30 miles is the same distance as one ride for 30 miles.


----------



## Back it up Uber

I_Like_Spam said:


> Once one fire is put out, another one appears. Its an ongoing conflict between finding new ways to work the system and finding out how to plug the hole in the dam. If it wasn't so, security folks would be out of business.
> 
> Remember, a lot of smart people out there.


Yeah, and that's where the difference of opinion from drivers on here comes in. Some drivers dedicate themselves to screwing or blaming the system and other drivers are figuring out how to make money in the system or quitting when realizing the system in place doesn't provide the income needed.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Back it up Uber said:


> Yeah, and that's where the difference of opinion from drivers on here comes in. Some drivers dedicate themselves to screwing or blaming the system and other drivers are figuring out how to make money in the system or quitting when realizing the system in place doesn't provide the income needed.


It isn't "screwing the system" to take advantage of loopholes and other flaws. Its recognizing opportunity. Partners owe Uber really nothing, and Uber should be aware of it, and I'm sure they are. Everyone involved is just trying to make a buck.


----------



## Demon

I_Like_Spam said:


> You have it almost completely backwards, 6 string. (1) Uber Partners are self-employed individual- Uber didn't "give them a job" at all. The Partners merely contract for certain technical services from Uber while conducting their own business of driving people around. (2) self employed people have the right to accept or decline whatever jobs they want, except for prohibited discrimination against specified classes and groups of people- its not "whiny" to decline any particular job for any reason or no reason. (3) the Partners are Uber's customers- not the riders. They are the ones who pay the commish, and if the quality of the service isn't up to snuff, partners have every reason to complain. If Uber is giving leads for riders who aren't considered desirable because of distance or whatever reason, they should listen if they want to keep the customer- although maybe they don't for all I know.


This thinking has already been refuted. If one is going to claim they're following Uber's instructions they can't call ahead to try to find the pax's destination.


----------



## Back it up Uber

I_Like_Spam said:


> It isn't "screwing the system" to take advantage of loopholes and other flaws. Its recognizing opportunity. Partners owe Uber really nothing, and Uber should be aware of it, and I'm sure they are. Everyone involved is just trying to make a buck.


Again, this is where the difference of opinion comes in. In a lot of drivers' opinion, it's Uber that owes us nothing. They gave drivers a very simple job where you can pick your own schedule. Yes, the rate cuts sucked, no doubt about it! Most drivers here started after the rate cuts though and especially for those drivers, I refuse to listen to them complain at all. They agreed to those rates and if doesn't work for them, then yes, quit! People think that Uber owes them something? No, they don't!


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Back it up Uber said:


> Again, this is where the difference of opinion comes in. In a lot of drivers' opinion, it's Uber that owes us nothing. They gave drivers a very simple job where you can pick your own schedule. Yes, the rate cuts sucked, no doubt about it! Most drivers here started after the rate cuts though and especially for those drivers, I refuse to listen to them complain at all. They agreed to those rates and if doesn't work for them, then yes, quit! People think that Uber owes them something? No, they don't!


Uber didn't give anyone a job, they are selling partners a service- use of a nifty technological system to help them with their own private driving services.

-Uber owes its partners the exact same thing any vendor owes its customers- a product of service that delivers. But its up to the customer to do what they can to see that the service meets its needs and to use the service to make money (the purpose,no?). If it requires working the system to accomplish the goal, so be it.

I'll agree there is little point in complaining, taking action, be it working the system or abandoning Uber altogether are both reasonable options.


----------



## Danny3xd

Slim Pete said:


> You my friend, have absolutely no business sense whatsoever.


Pete, I've done quite well in business and can now do this for fun and a side hustle. Ethics are important.


----------



## Back it up Uber

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber didn't give anyone a job, they are selling partners a service- use of a nifty technological system to help them with their own private driving services.
> 
> -Uber owes its partners the exact same thing any vendor owes its customers- a product of service that delivers. But its up to the customer to do what they can to see that the service meets its needs and to use the service to make money (the purpose,no?). If it requires working the system to accomplish the goal, so be it.
> 
> I'll agree there is little point in complaining, taking action, be it working the system or abandoning Uber altogether are both reasonable options.


Yes, Uber gave you a job. I know they have got around a lot of laws but you are just kidding yourself if you think you are not an employee. You signed up (applied) and they ran a bunch of checks on you and decided you qualified (hired) to drive for them. You have some leeway but at the end of the day, you represent uber.

It's just like owning a subway or pizza hut. Yes, you are business owner, but you have to follow their pricing, use their products and have to abide by their standards of conduct. You can do some specials (with hq approval) but at the end of the day, if you do something that they don't feel represents their company, they can shut you down in a heartbeat.


----------



## Tedgey

Slim Pete said:


> You feel we are violating the terms of contract by cancelling unprofitable trips.
> 
> Do you feel it's okay that Uber is blatantly violating, at least in spirit, the minimum wage laws by sending us on trips that will barely net us the equivalent of 4-5 $ an hour?
> They are using the independent contractor model to circumvent minimum wage laws. And you feel that is ok?


Really? You're only making $4 or $5 an hour? I suggest you install a box of tissues to your dashboard so you can reach them quickly when the tears well up in your eyes. Otherwise, if the pickup is too far away for your liking, don't accept the trip. Once you've accepted it you should do the job you've agreed to do. That's how it's set up. You're an independent contractor. Go work for one of your other clients if it's not working for you.


----------



## Tedgey

Back it up Uber said:


> It's just like owning a subway or pizza hut. Yes, you are business owner, but you have to follow their pricing, use their products and have to abide by their standards of conduct. You can do some specials (with hq approval) but at the end of the day, if you do something that they don't feel represents their company, they can shut you down in a heartbeat.


Right on Jack!

I love to hate Uber as much as the next driver but this independent contractor I can do what I want my car my rules thing is getting out of control. Every passenger isn't the perfect ride at 50× surge pricing going exactly where you conveniently wanted to go anyway. Sometimes the rides suck. You can whine and be a miserable independent contractor or you can take a little pride in yourself and act like a professional independent contractor. Sitting around crying because I only get $5 for that last 5 minute ride is no way to live.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Demon said:


> Please understand what I'm calling you out for.
> 1. Screwing over customers.
> 2. Screwing over other drivers.
> 3. Violating terms that you freely agreed to.


Ok Mr. Uber Shill, am done going back and forth with you.

Let's see what your "boss" had to say about Uber drivers canceling rides based on the destination...










Who knew??


----------



## elelegido

Mark Johnson said:


> Ok Mr. Uber Shill, I am done going back and forth with you.
> 
> Let's see what your "boss" had to say about Uber drivers canceling rides based on the destination...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew??












It may not be counted in the acceptance rate, but it certainly is counted in the cancellation rate. If this goes too high for Uber's liking then you get the nastygram threatening you with deactivation because, "you're cancelling trips at a very high rate".


----------



## Mark Johnson

elelegido said:


> View attachment 83749
> 
> 
> It may not be counted in the acceptance rate, but it certainly is counted in the cancellation rate. If this goes too high for Uber's liking then you get the nastygram threatening you with deactivation because, "you're cancelling trips at a very high rate".


Very aware of that. I too noticed the Uber Support personnel purposefully left that info out.

My cancellation rate is fine..


----------



## elelegido

Mark Johnson said:


> Very aware of that. I too noticed the Uber Support personnel purposefully left that info out.
> 
> My cancellation rate is fine..


I get the warning every week. I respond that their pax are not turning up for their rides at a very high rate, and for them to only send me pax who are going to be there and going to get in the car. Goes in one ear and out the other, of course.


----------



## Tedgey

Mark Johnson said:


> Ok Mr. Uber Shill, I am done going back and forth with you.
> 
> Let's see what your "boss" had to say about Uber drivers canceling rides based on the destination...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew??


Pffft! Why don't you quote the national inquirer and submit it for peer review. UberSupport! That's funny.

smh!


----------



## Slim Pete

Tedgey said:


> Really? You're only making $4 or $5 an hour?


I said that's what you're going to make if you drive 20 minutes for a minimum fare or sit and wait endlessly in a drive-thru.

But given that Uber drivers aren't the best at comprehension skills, you obviously think that is what I am making. LOL


----------



## Demon

Mark Johnson said:


> Ok Mr. Uber Shill, I am done going back and forth with you.
> 
> Let's see what your "boss" had to say about Uber drivers canceling rides based on the destination...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew??


You've been done for quite some time. Way to avoid the question.


----------



## Tedgey

uber1969 said:


> Why should one drive 20 miles to find you want a ride to the getto for a drug run?


This is UberStupidity.

1) If you get pinged 20 miles away you shouldn't accept it snowflake.

2) You spelled ghetto wrong. Ordinarily I wouldn't mention spelling mistakes. It is the internet and everybody makes them. But if you're going to make racist remarks as such you should at least make them in such a way that you don't look so stupid. You're giving all the other racists out here a bad name.


----------



## Tedgey

Slim Pete said:


> I said that's what you're going to make if you drive 20 minutes for a minimum fare or sit and wait endlessly in a drive-thru.
> 
> But given that Uber drivers aren't the best at comprehension skills, you obviously think that is what I am making. LOL


Then don't accept pings 20 minutes away, you UberComprehender you.


----------



## Shangsta

Michaacb said:


> Are you disagreeing with me or something else? I'm saying driving to the far away pings is not cost effective. I'm saying that it's best to stay close to one central, busy area. What point are you trying to make?


I am saying people who cancel pings from far away that are taking short trips had no business taking a long ping anyways.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Demon said:


> You've been done for quite some time. Way to avoid the question.


Says the guy who didn't comment on the proof provided that conveys Uber Support (thereby Uber themselves) are fine with their "partners" denying rides based on the rider's destination...

Or has cat got your tongue?

Do you want to send an email to Uber cooperate asking they not allow their drivers enjoy such a privilege?


----------



## Mark Johnson

Tedgey said:


> Pffft! Why don't you quote the national inquirer and submit it for peer review. UberSupport! That's funny.
> 
> smh!


Forgive me but am confused...

Do you think I made the email up or sth? Or are you mocking how full of sh** UberSupport can be sometimes?


----------



## Demon

Mark Johnson said:


> Says the guy who didn't comment on the proof provided that conveys Uber Support (thereby Uber themselves) are fine with their "partners" denying rides based on the rider's destination...
> 
> Or has cat got your tongue?
> 
> Do you want to send an email to Uber cooperate asking they not allow their drivers enjoy such a privilege?


I never said you couldn't. You're not even reading what I write.


----------



## Tedgey

Mark Johnson said:


> Or are you mocking how full of sh** UberSupport can be sometimes?


Yes


----------



## Mark Johnson

Tedgey said:


> Yes


Sadly agree...



Demon said:


> I never said you couldn't. You're not even reading what I write.


And you aren't reading what YOU write...

How can we be "violating the terms we agreed too" if Uber is in support of drivers canceling rides based on destination?

Which is it amigo?


----------



## Drago619

Mark Johnson said:


> Sadly agree...
> 
> And you aren't reading what YOU write...
> 
> How can we be "violating the terms we agreed too" if Uber is in support of drivers canceling rides based on destination?
> 
> Which is it amigo?


If you accept a trip, hit start and the trip is 140 miles and 2 hours, of course you can cancel and the rider should understand. This is not the same as calling to find out if the rider is gonna have a trip thats worth your while and cancelling.


----------



## Tedgey

Drago619 said:


> If you accept a trip, hit start and the trip is 140 miles and 2 hours, of course you can cancel and the rider should understand. This is not the same as calling to find out if the rider is gonna have a trip thats worth your while and cancelling.


This might shock you but if I start the trip and it's 140 miles I thank my lucky stars.

Nevertheless 140 miles is unusual and certainly the passenger should understand because most people won't want to do it. I'd do it just to get out of town and it's a lot better than sitting in traffic for 4 hours but it's not for everyone I know.


----------



## Demon

Mark Johnson said:


> Sadly agree...
> 
> And you aren't reading what YOU write...
> 
> How can we be "violating the terms we agreed too" if Uber is in support of drivers canceling rides based on destination?
> 
> Which is it amigo?


It's still you painting yourself into a corner, knowing you're wrong and desperately trying to change the topic to avoid answering a straightforward question.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Demon said:


> 4 rides that equal 30 miles is the same distance as one ride for 30 miles.


Actually, that's not quite true, as a 30 mile trip is likely to put the driver really out there someplace, requiring a longer trek back to home base


----------



## Demon

I_Like_Spam said:


> Actually, that's not quite true, as a 30 mile trip is likely to put the driver really out there someplace, requiring a longer trek back to home base


I have no idea where a ride will take a driver, but 30 miles is still equal to 30 miles, it's still exactly the same distance.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Drago619 said:


> If you accept a trip, hit start and the trip is 140 miles and 2 hours, of course you can cancel and the rider should understand. This is not the same as calling to find out if the rider is gonna have a trip thats worth your while and cancelling.


For the last time, I don't call...

I ask when they are in my car and if I deem it reasonable, the trip begins. Otherwise, I show you the door.



Demon said:


> It's still you painting yourself into a corner, knowing you're wrong and desperately trying to change the topic to avoid answering a straightforward question.


Yep, just as I thought. You have no legit response now that you have seen evidence that even Uber is in support of driver's canceling based on a pax destination.

Change the topic? 

The original conversation of this thread is founded upon drivers refusing to give a pax a ride based on his/her destination.

I am done with you. Welcome to my *ignore list*...


----------



## Demon

Mark Johnson said:


> For the last time, I don't call...
> 
> I ask when they are in my car and if I deem it reasonable, the trip begins. Otherwise, I show you the door.
> 
> Yep, just as I thought. You have no response now you have seen evidence that even Uber is in support of driver's canceling based on a pax destination.
> 
> Change the topic?
> 
> The original conversation of this thread is founded upon drivers refusing to give a pax a ride based on his/her destination.
> 
> I am done with you. Welcome to my *ignore list*...


You haven't thought about this. For the 2nd time please show me where I said anything about showing up to the location and refusing the ride not being allowed by Uber. You assigned me a position that I never adopted and then debated that instead of what I actually said.

Yes, you changed the topic. I asked you a straightforward question that you still don't want to answer.

Your only response is to now put me on ignore after I've called you out. I have no problem with that.


----------



## WeKeepItRollin

Last night I got a ping 24 minutes away from my house. I asked him where he was going. He said Motel 6 a mile away. It being Christmas, and knowing he was never going to get that ride otherwise, I went and gave him a ride.

Uber 501(c)3


----------



## Tedgey

WeKeepItRollin said:


> Last night I got a ping 24 minutes away from my house. I asked him where he was going. He said Motel 6 a mile away. It being Christmas, and knowing he was never going to get that ride otherwise, I went and gave him a ride.
> 
> Uber 501(c)3


Ata boy









Also, don't get to feeling sorry for these fools. I don't know of anyone in their right mind would advocate such reckless disregard of your own personal finances.


----------



## WeKeepItRollin

No worries there. He was unimpressed by my story of being his benefactor, and he didn't tip. He did tell me my music was "hot" (It was a Speedometer track). Maybe I will get a badge.

Christmas is 1 day a year. Even though it was appreciated by no one, I felt as though I had done some good, and isn't that what really matters? Me?


----------



## Tedgey

WeKeepItRollin said:


> No worries there. He was unimpressed by my story of being his benefactor, and he didn't tip. He did tell me my music was "hot" (It was a Speedometer track). Maybe I will get a badge.
> 
> Christmas is 1 day a year. Even though it was appreciated by no one, I felt as though I had done some good, and isn't that what really matters? Me?


You're all that matters to the rest of us so you can probably stop worrying about yourself.


----------



## Mark Johnson

WeKeepItRollin said:


> Last night I got a ping 24 minutes away from my house. I asked him where he was going. He said Motel 6 a mile away. It being Christmas, and knowing he was never going to get that ride otherwise, I went and gave him a ride.
> 
> Uber 501(c)3


And drivers wonder why pax see us as nothing but slaves...

You can thank this guy ^^^^


----------



## Tedgey

Mark Johnson said:


> And drivers wonder why pax see us as nothing but slaves...
> 
> You can thank this guy.


In his defense he did try and guilt the guy out of a few bucks extra. Didn't work but at least he tried.

I wonder what other techniques he tried. Like I wonder if he started by just asking for a tip before moving on to guilting him for it. Did he work any in between angles? Did he drop a subtle hint? Did he pressure the pax for it? Did he threaten him? Did he badger him or cajole? How about blackmail?

Hey WeKeepItRollin, did you use any other techniques to try and get that money out of your pax's pocket?


----------



## melusine3

Demon said:


> Passengers don't magically know where drivers are


Passengers can see exactly where you are because they can follow your every move on the app.


----------



## melusine3

Mark Johnson said:


> And drivers wonder why pax see us as nothing but slaves...
> 
> You can thank this guy.


I hadn't seen this post. I'm thinking 1) bus or 2) taxi.


----------



## melusine3

Gubber Singh said:


> New Member. End of story. That is why Uber loves to hire new drivers.


I know, right? lolololol!


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp

I have to say I've never done this. There are up times and down times, and we all get our fair share of both. Simply the odds, nothing else. 

I think that kind of thing is extremely unprofessional and childish. Take the lumps with the sugar. That's the way life works!


----------



## kitesaresweet

Demon said:


> For starters you agreed to not cherry pick. Next it screws over other drivers and the passengers. Also it means there will eventually be fewer passengers.


And?

It's Uber's problem, they can always start hiring people to take any ride and stop hiding behind the 1099's.


----------



## Tedgey

kitesaresweet said:


> And?
> 
> It's Uber's problem, they can always start hiring people to take any ride and stop hiding behind the 1099's.


That's the spirit. It's Uber's problem that I'm screwing over other drivers. No, it's Uber's problem that they haven't gotten rid of and keep hiring more and more jerks.


----------



## Demon

kitesaresweet said:


> And?
> 
> It's Uber's problem, they can always start hiring people to take any ride and stop hiding behind the 1099's.


I'm no fan of Uber, but this is something that drivers can control.


----------



## stephan

Mark Johnson said:


> And drivers wonder why pax see us as nothing but slaves...
> 
> You can thank this guy ^^^^


Exactly brother, waist 2$ gas to get 3$ - tax = free ride


----------



## Demon

stephan said:


> Exactly brother, waist 2$ gas to get 3$ - tax = free ride


After expenses drivers are losing money on most rides. Drivers need to either take this issue to Uber, or stop complaining.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Aaron Beauchamp said:


> I have to say I've never done this. There are up times and down times, and we all get our fair share of both. Simply the odds, nothing else.
> 
> I think that kind of thing is extremely unprofessional and childish. Take the lumps with the sugar. That's the way life works!


Nothing "childish" about assessing a job in advance and making a determination as to whether the compensation being offered makes it worthwhile and profitable to undertake.

I can see why Uber would be keen on its partners accepting and doing every job without question- they are the ones who are receiving the good will and they are not the ones incurring the expense. But Uber's interests and the partners' interests don't coincide.


----------



## Demon

I_Like_Spam said:


> Nothing "childish" about assessing a job in advance and making a determination as to whether the compensation being offered makes it worthwhile and profitable to undertake.


But Uber drivers don't do this.


I_Like_Spam said:


> I can see why Uber would be keen on its partners accepting and doing every job without question- they are the ones who are receiving the good will and they are not the ones incurring the expense. But Uber's interests and the partners' interests don't coincide.


Bingo. What are drivers going to do about it?


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Demon said:


> But Uber drivers don't do this.
> 
> Bingo. What are drivers going to do about it?


Apparently some Uber partners do phone in advance, to speak with the passenger and make an assessment of the job before starting out on it.

And that is the purpose of the thread, and the complaint of the OP.


----------



## Demon

I_Like_Spam said:


> Apparently some Uber partners do phone in advance, to speak with the passenger and make an assessment of the job before starting out on it.
> 
> And that is the purpose of the thread, and the complaint of the OP.


I meant that Uber drivers don't assess a job ahead of time to see if it's worth it. If they did, they wouldn't be driving for Uber.


----------



## uber1969

Tedgey said:


> This is UberStupidity.
> 
> 1) If you get pinged 20 miles away you shouldn't accept it snowflake.
> 
> 2) You spelled ghetto wrong. Ordinarily I wouldn't mention spelling mistakes. It is the internet and everybody makes them. But if you're going to make racist remarks as such you should at least make them in such a way that you don't look so stupid. You're giving all the other racists out here a bad name.


Butt hurt liberal snowflake. Lol. Now snowflake is a racist remark ??lol


----------



## uber1969

Demon said:


> After expenses drivers are losing money on most rides. Drivers need to either take this issue to Uber, or stop complaining.


 Has been done snowflake


----------



## uber1969

Shangsta said:


> I am saying people who cancel pings from far away that are taking short trips had no business taking a long ping anyways.


If you ignore he alert twice , the app gets shutdown for 2 min


----------



## Demon

uber1969 said:


> Has been done snowflake


As a point of fact, it hasn't.


----------



## Tedgey

Demon said:


> As a point of fact, it hasn't.


Just so you know, you're arguing with an idiot.


----------



## Shangsta

uber1969 said:


> If you ignore he alert twice , the app gets shutdown for 2 min


Ive been timed out before. Its fine, get back on in two minutes. Better than taking a shit ride


----------



## d0n

13k views and half don't realize it's okay.

Uber does great work.


----------



## Tedgey

d0n said:


> 13k views and half don't realize it's okay.
> 
> Uber does great work.


It's ok to read the TOS? Yes it sure is


----------



## UberXking

Grahamcracker said:


> Well, you get what you pay for. No company sells their best products cheaply. If they payed a little for but still less than taxi's, they would get happier drivers. I agree it's Uber's fault rates are so cheap but how else does drivers get through to Uber?


It's not Uber's fault. The driver presses accept and by doing so agrees that the price is not too low. 
The only way to get through to Uber and the Pax is to not press accept. There are many areas of the country that it is cost prohibitive to drive because you are making absolutely zero no matter what car you are using. I have to drive 200 miles to accept a regular fare that is at a cost per mile that will make me money after my costs of doing business. If every driver did that the costs would go up closer to my home. 
The drivers set the price. Uber only suggests. We have final say either accept or ignore.
Drivers neglect this very important fact. If you work for any employer in the U.S.
they have to reimburse you for the use of your car while at work. You get your wage plus over 50 cents a mile. Some companies reimburse their employees as much as $1 a mile = to $1.33 mile uber charge before commissions. nobody reading this that drives X is being paid anywhere near $1.33 mile.


----------



## Jurisinceptor

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


----------



## Jurisinceptor

Bottom line - I'm sure that rider is a nice guy but look at it from the ride share driver perspective. If the rider doesn't like being cherry picked then he can call a taxi company and pay their rates. Let's face it, that rider is trying to save money and pay as little as possible and we drivers are trying to make as much profit as possible.


----------



## tirebiter

It costs about 60-70 cents per mile to drive your car,
so BEFORE healthcare+taxes+living you're making about 35 cents per mile.
Uber dispatches you 15 miles to pick up a pax who is going 2 miles.
You just LOST $9 out of your pocket by accepting this ride.
Also, you're in the middle of nowhere now, so add another $9 to get back to where you can get another call.
You just incurred a netloss of $18, and 45 minutes (assuming pax didn't dawdle).

Yes, this happens all the time.

If pax destination was the airport or downtown, you would have made (a little at least) money.
Too bad Uber forbids you from knowing this.
They are now monitoring calls/texts and will "deactivate" (fire) you for asking the pax.

Uber relies on drivers not having any concept of their expenses.


----------



## Matty760

I said it earlier in this thread.... If Uber would set the rates a lot higher like they were before then we wouldn't have any of these problems! Simply said, higher rates means more people accept fares cuz its making money. Uber could double the current rates in all cities as they are now and PAX would still use the service and wouldn't mind! The driver then makes more money and so does Uber, I do not understand why Uber wouldn't want to make more money! OHH WAIT! they do by taking more of the drivers pay. Maybe would should strike! lol tell Uber it can only take 10% of all fares instead of this crap of different percentages cuz of new drivers or old drivers and XL rides flat rate of 10%. That change along with higher fares would make tons of more money for drivers and Uber, and the best thing is that pax wouldn't even notice or mind at all since its still cheaper than a taxi


----------



## Shangsta

Matty760 said:


> Uber could double the current rates in all cities as they are now and PAX would still use the service and wouldn't mind!


This is false. I dont love Ubers rates but the reason they are growing and dominating the market is their low cost to Pax. Pool is only pennies more than the bus depending on your distance. If they didnt have low rates Pax would be reluctant to use Uber.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Matty760 said:


> I said it earlier in this thread.... If Uber would set the rates a lot higher like they were before then we wouldn't have any of these problems! Simply said, higher rates means more people accept fares cuz its making money. Uber could double the current rates in all cities as they are now and PAX would still use the service and wouldn't mind! The driver then makes more money and so does Uber, I do not understand why Uber wouldn't want to make more money! OHH WAIT! they do by taking more of the drivers pay. Maybe would should strike! lol tell Uber it can only take 10% of all fares instead of this crap of different percentages cuz of new drivers or old drivers and XL rides flat rate of 10%. That change along with higher fares would make tons of more money for drivers and Uber, and the best thing is that pax wouldn't even notice or mind at all since its still cheaper than a taxi


Yup. And they'd still be cheaper then the traditional taxi rates.


----------



## WHICHUBERUBE

I'm not a driver. Don't need to post much. I read the first five pages. Uber brings out the selfish side of people. Almost like it is intentional.

I'm not saying turn into Mother Theresa and save the world but most issues are avoidable by being half a human being. Sending a driver out of the way sometimes costs them a dead ride back. Add even extra. You can put on your pants in the morning you can figure that out?

I guess if anybody could do it better Uber would not be Uber and this type site would not be so active. I don't get how not having to drive yourself and paying so little isn't an automatic signal to tip. Whew. And some of you drivers are getting sucky too. Giving less the five stars if they interpret a tip is too small. I had that before. 

Anyway people are selfish and somehow Uber brings it out big time.


----------



## CherylC

I get now how the cherry pick is necessary to make any money as a driver. After a few 84 mile round trip rides to the airport, between $27-$33 compensation; it is totally necessary to pick and choose your destination.

And when you get that ping to pickup 9 miles away to who knows where the destination will be, I just wait for a closer pick up. Uber knows all of these details when they send that ping. It's a crap shoot for everybody involved.


----------



## Back it up Uber

Matty760 said:


> I said it earlier in this thread.... If Uber would set the rates a lot higher like they were before then we wouldn't have any of these problems! Simply said, higher rates means more people accept fares cuz its making money. Uber could double the current rates in all cities as they are now and PAX would still use the service and wouldn't mind! The driver then makes more money and so does Uber, I do not understand why Uber wouldn't want to make more money! OHH WAIT! they do by taking more of the drivers pay. Maybe would should strike! lol tell Uber it can only take 10% of all fares instead of this crap of different percentages cuz of new drivers or old drivers and XL rides flat rate of 10%. That change along with higher fares would make tons of more money for drivers and Uber, and the best thing is that pax wouldn't even notice or mind at all since its still cheaper than a taxi


This is simply not true. To prove my point, go up to any taxi driver sitting downtown of any city and ask them "If dispatch called you right now and asked you to go 15 mins away for a pickup, not knowing where they are going, would you?" Their answer would be "Hell No". The reason why is, even though they get paid a lot more, this job is about maximizing your income.

The only way to get drivers to go out of their way to pickup a pax is to have something like a $10 minimum if they have to go more than 5 miles to pick up a pax.


----------



## Greguzzi

tirebiter said:


> It costs about 60-70 cents per mile to drive your car,
> so BEFORE healthcare+taxes+living you're making about 35 cents per mile.
> Uber dispatches you 15 miles to pick up a pax who is going 2 miles.
> You just LOST $9 out of your pocket by accepting this ride.
> Also, you're in the middle of nowhere now, so add another $9 to get back to where you can get another call.
> You just incurred a netloss of $18, and 45 minutes (assuming pax didn't dawdle).
> 
> Yes, this happens all the time.
> 
> If pax destination was the airport or downtown, you would have made (a little at least) money.
> Too bad Uber forbids you from knowing this.
> They are now monitoring calls/texts and will "deactivate" (fire) you for asking the pax.
> 
> Uber relies on drivers not having any concept of their expenses.


Wow! An Uber driver who can do math. You are a unicorn!


----------



## Greguzzi

Shangsta said:


> This is false. I dont love Ubers rates but the reason they are growing and dominating the market is their low cost to Pax. Pool is only pennies more than the bus depending on your distance. If they didnt have low rates Pax would be reluctant to use Uber.


Disagree completely. The only people we would "lose" are the cheapskates who choose UberStool. No. Great. Loss.


----------



## tdoes

crazy916 said:


> If the trip destination wasn't profitable after I picked you up, I would inform you that you need to cancel the trip because I am not driving there and to call your next driver and let them know so you are not wasting his or your time.


That's how it should be handled! I've had a few instances where I picked up a pax that inputed destinations that where more than 100 miles away. I then asked them if the address was correct because I wasn't going to drive that far. Turns out that in all of those cases the wrong address was inputted.


----------



## tdoes

I do see why a driver would want to know a destination before hand! There are parts of the country where drivers have to cover more distance just to get a rider.


----------



## JAnightrider

Blackout 702 said:


> Read for context, my friend. "A rider wants to go from point A to point B. *I, as a driver, want to take him from point A to point B.* His last driver didn't want to take him on that particular drive, so I got the call (and the fare). How did I get screwed?" If I want to take the rider, and the rider wants a ride, and the previous driver had a reason to not want to do the ride (profit, distance, time, potty break, whatever), no one is getting screwed.
> 
> Also if a rider is trying to get a ride share driver to pick him up and there is just (for whatever reason) absolutley no way on god's green planet that any ride share driver in the world would want to take it, then... (wait for it)... no ride share driver should take it! They can call a friend or buy a donkey or get some well-needed exercise for all I care. It isn't the slightest bit my concern that every person in the world get to where they want to go. Again, I am a ride share driver. I share my ride when I want, where I want, and with whom I want.


Amen.


----------



## JoeyA

UberHammer said:


> I understand why people call it cherry picking, but it's not. If anything, it's avoiding rotten fruit.
> 
> Uber just randomly sets the distance that I can get a request from. I had no say in it. They didn't ask me. They just set it. And they change it from time to time, again without any of my input at all. I mean, why even set it at all if you aren't going to ask for my opinion. I'm in Columbus, Ohio, so I won't get requests from Dayton... but why not?!?!? Seriously, why not just send me requests from an hour away? I'll just ignore them.... but I don't have to because Uber has set a limit on the distance I can be requested from. The problem is Uber thinks even though I shouldn't have to go an hour to pick someone up that I should go 20 minutes to pick someone up. Why? Why the hell do they think 60 minutes away is not okay, but 20 minutes away is? How did they come to that conclusion? Again, they didn't ask me. And honestly, whether or not I can make the money I need to make by going 20 minutes away or even an hour away is my business, NOT THEIRS!!!! If they want it to be their business, then I become their employee. So as long as Uber wants to keep drivers as independent contractors and not employees, riders who are long distances away from drivers are just going to have to hope drivers are willing to come get them. Granted the drivers should just ignore the ping based on the lack of information Uber provides. So yes, accepting it, calling the rider and then cancelling is a &%[email protected]!* move. But the rider didn't lose anything. Had the driver ignored it, the rider is still without a ride.


This makes no sense. Why would uber want their pax to wait an hour for a ride? Guaranteed they have someone closer than you. Did you make this up in your head? An hour away? Uber is not stoopid. They know there isnt a driver out there that would drive that long for a pax and no pax is going to wait one hour for a driver. What the heck are u thinking?


----------



## JoeyA

Skinny1 said:


> I take each ride based on if I want to or not. Too drunk? Sorry I cancel you can ride with someone else.
> Too far away for short ride? Sorry not for me.
> Going the opposite way of home for me at 2 AM? Sure for the appropriate surge amount and multiple maybe I will...
> Drunk 2 am and no prime time...sorry I'm going home not taking any ping.
> Drunk and pressed the Plus or Xl option on accident? Hop on in , you pinged me taking me from other potential pings. I've had pax who preferred XL with few people so not my job to ask or feel sorry for your $100 bill.
> 
> That is how I drive.... Good night.


Attitude is everything. Lol


----------



## Sueron

Shangsta said:


> His mistake was answering the call. If I was a pax I would not answer a call or text for my destination. Sure the driver may cancel but it could be a long profitable trip for him he is choosing to miss out on.
> 
> While I get the uber screws us part of cherry picking. Really you are screwing other drivers.


I had a call last night (10:39pm), thought it was a one way trip, for around $30.00, as it turned out it turned into a round trip, costing the rider $115.66. Was going to drop him off, but decided to wait to make sure he could rent a car, and not be stranded, he couldn't so had to make it a round trip. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$    Fell asleep on the sofa, Picked him up not 2 miles from my home! Got paid $86.74 to drive to Birmingham and back. Nice night, only had 3 requesting a ride, all day for a total of $119.72


----------



## JoeyA

Demon said:


> There's nothing about what you do that fits the definition of ride share. You're not sharing a ride, you're charging a service for it. Does your grocery store insist on being called a food share? Does your barber call himself a scissors sharer?


Def a car service at discounted prices.


----------



## JoeyA

SpeedracerX said:


> If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it probably is a duck.
> 
> Your a Cabbie my friend ...A Taxi Driver...
> Only difference you have your personal car and it's not painted distinctvely so it sticks out and that somehow makes you feel better about yourself ...Also you provide water, aux, etc
> 
> But you want to know the Big Difference ...
> Fact the Cabbies earn Twice as much on the same fare & Get Tips while you get 5-Stars...
> 
> Dumbass...


And cabbies don't keep their cars spotless and in good maintenance. I have been in many cabs with the oil light lit, or the check engine light lit and a driver that didn't shave or get a haircut in weeks, and i could tell by the smell of his car it would be a ride from another world.


----------



## UberHammer

JoeyA said:


> This makes no sense. Why would uber want their pax to wait an hour for a ride? Guaranteed they have someone closer than you. Did you make this up in your head? An hour away? Uber is not stoopid. They know there isnt a driver out there that would drive that long for a pax and no pax is going to wait one hour for a driver. What the heck are u thinking?


It's none of Uber's business how far I'm willing to go to pick up a rider.... unless I'm an employee of Uber.

Uber shouldn't be setting the range of a driver's availability. The driver should.

But that was some nice mental gymnastics you pulled to try and deflect that point.


----------



## Demon

UberHammer said:


> It's none of Uber's business how far I'm willing to go to pick up a rider.... unless I'm an employee of Uber.
> 
> Uber shouldn't be setting the range of a driver's availability. The driver should.
> 
> But that was some nice mental gymnastics you pulled to try and deflect that point.


It literally is Uber's business how far you're willing to drive.


----------



## JoeyA

UberHammer said:


> But that was some nice mental gymnastics you pulled to try and deflect that point.


Thanks. That was hilarious!


----------



## UberHammer

Demon said:


> It literally is Uber's business how far you're willing to drive.


Yet they don't ask... or even care to know.


----------



## Demon

UberHammer said:


> Yet they don't ask... or even care to know.


They actually did.


----------



## charmer37

Heema said:


> I have never called a rider asking about destination and will never do, that is why you have an option not to accept the ping when it comes to you. never accepted a ping more than 8 minutes away and will never do. it's not that hard to get.


 Good comment, That's what I do, if the pickup distance is to far let it ping out.


----------



## charmer37

Emp9 said:


> its not profitable to drive 15 min to take a min fare trip. that is how uber set it up. blame them. we are independent contractors. if uber had a system to ask a pax if adding 1$ per mile that the driver was away so that they can insure a driver, then this would help out both.


 I totally agree, I never drive that far to pick up a pax especially for a min. Fare ride.


----------



## charmer37

Toonces-the-cat said:


> Why can't Uber tell the drivers where the rider is going? Then, the driver can decide if he wants to accept the ride. By calling the rider, the driver is making a decision that is best for him/her. I never call to see where a rider is going.


 Uber definitely need to at least give the driver a general idea of the area, I don't call the pax but if the pickup is 8 or more minutes away I let it ping out.


----------



## charmer37

DriverX said:


> In California the destination isrequired to be on the way bill befor the contract is valid and legal for TCPs by the CPUC. TNC drivers are bound to these same regulations, but Uber leaves DEestinationoff the way bill until after the driver has picked up the rider. THis is a violation of CPUC regulations.
> 
> The driver has to know the pax destination at some point, so why would the driver not use the contact number to find out since they aren't being given the destination on the waybill? I text or call every rider and ask. It doesn't mean I cancel every ride I don't like, it's so that I at least have full disclosure as the CPUC requires and can determine whether a ride will be a loss. We are in business to earn money not lose it.


 I agree, If the pickup is to far I just let it ping out, I loss money on long pickups and very short drop offs, Do what you gotta do.


----------



## charmer37

Mark Johnson said:


> Your market is not my market. Certain surbuban areas on the outskirts of Atlanta aren't popular with Uber. So as a veteran driver, you tend to know what trips become losing propositions when the destination isn't active with Uber requests due to the demographic.
> 
> As you also pointed out, you drive for more than *$1* per mile and clearly have a very efficient car on gas. So your vantage point might be more optimistic than someone driving 30 miles out of the way at *$0.75*/mile knowing they won't be getting a ride back.


I agree, I personally don't own a hybrid car and every market is definitely different.


----------



## Cygnus

Blackout 702 said:


> Actually we are in the ride share business. I'm not a cab or a bus driver. If I don't want to share a ride, I don't. It's unfortunate that some riders don't understand the distinction.


Except, now Uber threatens you with deactivation if your cancellation rate is too high (above 10-15%) and that's even when your doing pool and waiting for a no-show when the app tells you to cancel and move on.


----------



## Blackout 702

Cygnus said:


> Except, now Uber threatens you with deactivation if your cancellation rate is too high (above 10-15%) and that's even when your doing pool and waiting for a no-show when the app tells you to cancel and move on.


Very true. It's far from a perfect system, that's for sure.


----------



## Emp9

Let take today for an example . Starting from home

3:30 am pax 14 min away - I call pax says oops I ordered early by mistake 

4:00 am pax 11 min away -I Call its pool pax - pax says he has 3 passangers and he needs me to wait 10 min then head his way because he needs more time .

Now what if I never screened them? 
Both btw happy I called first let's also keep that in mind


----------



## Emp9

Fast forward tonight no screening 

All close enough 1st guy .5 mile round trip ok fine 
2nd ***** has a big dog didn't tell me also short 1 mile trip 

3rd dude is in a different state claims he never ordered uber 


So why do people get annoyed if we contact pax first ?


----------



## Demon

Emp9 said:


> Fast forward tonight no screening
> 
> All close enough 1st guy .5 mile round trip ok fine
> 2nd ***** has a big dog didn't tell me also short 1 mile trip
> 
> 3rd dude is in a different state claims he never ordered uber
> 
> So why do people get annoyed if we contact pax first ?


Nothing wrong with contacting pax before pickup, you're just not allowed to ask them their destination before pickup.


----------



## Emp9

Demon said:


> Nothing wrong with contacting pax before pickup, you're just not allowed to ask them their destination before pickup.


Tell me this. does a contractor accept the job . Before knowing what building and where the work is to be done?


----------



## Kembolicous

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


If the rates were not so freekin low and destitute, this would not happen. It is rideshare, and I am the jerk sharing the cost. Not uber, not Lyft. I have never called, but I understand those drivers doing it. I have been screwed too many times on excessive deadhead, just to run someone a few blocks.


----------



## Kembolicous

wk1102 said:


> Raising the rates would be more beneficial.


Yes, people needing rides are not getting them due to the low rates. Sounds strange but true.


----------



## Kembolicous

DirtyRead said:


> No its not the pax fault but its not the drivers responsibility to pick him up. If you are far from town only going a short distance be willing to wait longer and/or pay more. try an airline with the same criteria and see.


Uber/Lyft needs to put these remote area trips into Surge/Primetime rates to make them worthwhile. Why should someone in the boonies pay the same rate as a guy that is local?


----------



## Kembolicous

Demon said:


> There's nothing about what you do that fits the definition of ride share. You're not sharing a ride, you're charging a service for it. Does your grocery store insist on being called a food share? Does your barber call himself a scissors sharer?


It is RIDESHARE because the driver is sharing the cost. Some lousy trips I have made seem cost me more than the pax.


----------



## Kembolicous

Mark Johnson said:


> You're asking questions you should already know the answer too...
> 
> Uber will NEVER show the "partners" the pax final destination ahead of time. If they did, many pax will never get picked up because of how short their trips are due to drivers cherry picking. Also, riders whose destination is far out of the way of the hot-spots will also get ignored.
> 
> Also, Uber has ZERO reasons to care if a driver gets sent out of the way or takes a trip that wasn't worth while as long as they get their *25%* cut. For every driver that wants to quit, there are five more lining up to replace him/her because they just saw a TV ad about how Uber is a "great side-hustle."


They need to raise min rates. Even ifthey keep the rates the same when it hits $10, but to complete a ride for $4.00 is absurd. These short trips are killer for me. Hate them.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Kembolicous said:


> Yes, people needing rides are not getting them due to the low rates. Sounds strange but true.


What about this sounds strange to you? If there's no profit in it, less and less drivers are gonna sign on for the dead fish rides.
You know what amazes me?
Gotta be 50,000 drivers nationwide who HAVEN'T caught on to the fact they are losing money on most rides.
That's some serious IQ fail.


----------



## Demon

Kembolicous said:


> It is RIDESHARE because the driver is sharing the cost. Some lousy trips I have made seem cost me more than the pax.


No, the rider is charged for these costs, just like they are at any other business.


----------



## Demon

Emp9 said:


> Tell me this. does a contractor accept the job . Before knowing what building and where the work is to be done?


Drivers are not contractors.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Kembolicous said:


> They need to raise min rates. Even ifthey keep the rates the same when it hits $10, but to complete a ride for $4.00 is absurd. These short trips are killer for me. Hate them.


Couldn't agree more. Unfortunately, we are dealing with a company that reminds us why monopolies are a bad idea. When they first came to the market, they greased our palms with good rates, surges and driver support.

Now we are competing with a McDonalds employee's paycheck while taking x4 the risks. Yet, Uber is telling everyone not to tip their drivers, even on UberEats! Since when is it expected not to tip a food delivery driver?

But pax still expect us to offer a 5-star service while using coupons --> aka UberPool...


----------



## hulksmash

Kembolicous said:


> Uber/Lyft needs to put these remote area trips into Surge/Primetime rates to make them worthwhile. Why should someone in the boonies pay the same rate as a guy that is local?


I worked in a remote mountain area known for tourism last night. After bar closing I decided to call it quits, since surge was over yet there were no other drivers except for me. (Surges practically all evening and night) On my way out I see a few stragglers walking in the snow, unable to get an Uber probably. I mentioned to my last pax that while I sympathize with these people, I simply cannot give rides in the snow for base rates, as it's not worth the hassle of driving through tough roads(even with chains). Uber is trying to hook these pax up with cheap rides, but they're doing them a disservice (and losing money) if no one is willing to pick them up.

I see that place constantly with no cars available, and yet rates are the same as other parts of the county that have tons more drivers. There may not be super high demand up there all the time, but I'm sure there's enough people left without rides during "offpeak" times. This is a place that may have 2-3 drivers during highest demand times, and none everywhere else. It's a place that even ants stay away from yet they don't raise rates more often.


----------



## UberHammer

Demon said:


> Drivers are not contractors.


Correct. Uber treats drivers like employees, which is why they keep losing the "they're contractors" argument in court.

If drivers are really contractors then drivers could reject a job for any reason, including the rider's destination.


----------



## Cygnus

I wish we had a way to communicate with the lawyer in the class action. There are so many routes she could take:

We don't get paid to wait or drive to the person house and cancellations are being dropped left and right without charges. When I have to drive 2 miles into downtown at 1:30 AM and get stuck in a sea of drunks crowding the streets only to get cancelled and then stuck downtown.... everyone should be charged. Since we don't get paid for half the work we do that's a violation. The fact that we can't set our own fees makes Uber an employer, the fact that we can't opt out of pool makes uber an employer. AND if uber is not an employer AND if we do not have individual business licenses.... then the passenger requesting the ride is the employer of the contract, THEN unless a rider takes a ride worth more than $600, none of our income is taxable. Tax law states that income from a contractual transaction must exceed $600 to be taxed. Each passenger is a different contract, if uber is not an employer.


----------



## Demon

UberHammer said:


> Correct. Uber treats drivers like employees, which is why they keep losing the "they're contractors" argument in court.
> 
> If drivers are really contractors then drivers could reject a job for any reason, including the rider's destination.


Drivers can reject the job based on destination, after they arrive.


----------



## Demon

Cygnus said:


> I wish we had a way to communicate with the lawyer in the class action. There are so many routes she could take:
> 
> We don't get paid to wait or drive to the person house and cancellations are being dropped left and right without charges. When I have to drive 2 miles into downtown at 1:30 AM and get stuck in a sea of drunks crowding the streets only to get cancelled and then stuck downtown.... everyone should be charged. Since we don't get paid for half the work we do that's a violation. The fact that we can't set our own fees makes Uber an employer, the fact that we can't opt out of pool makes uber an employer. AND if uber is not an employer AND if we do not have individual business licenses.... then the passenger requesting the ride is the employer of the contract, THEN unless a rider takes a ride worth more than $600, none of our income is taxable. Tax law states that income from a contractual transaction must exceed $600 to be taxed. Each passenger is a different contract, if uber is not an employer.


Why would you continue to work with a partner who treats you like that?


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

Our market (denver) received a notice about a week ago from uber stating that a driver will be deactivated if they cancel or refuse a trip based on destination. Hmmmm


----------



## UberAnt39

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Our market (denver) received a notice about a week ago from uber stating that a driver will be deactivated if they cancel or refuse a trip based on destination. Hmmmm


The Uber email was about discrimination based on destination. The keyword is discrimination. 
Uber are trying, as usual, to coerce drivers into doing something that is against their own interest, this time by deceptively conflating destination with discrimination, i.e. they're lying to try and bully us.
They could always just pay drivers more, but that's not in their DNA.


----------



## Leo1983

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


The customer can suck it. Uber can suck it and Lyft can suck it


----------



## melusine3

Emp9 said:


> Tell me this. does a contractor accept the job . Before knowing what building and where the work is to be done?


I was about to ask him who says we can't ask for this info, technically. If Uber forbids it, they are making rules and that makes them our employer.


----------



## joebo1963

I call or text.....not all rides, just a select few....... especially when I'm tired and want to head home.....sometimes DF not perfect or its a really crappy ride not toward my Destination....

also at the port or airport.....I'm not doing Lines or Pools with luggage.....or short crap rides to the port / airport where its $5 for a short ride but 30 minutes waiting in security checks.....if Uber doesn't want a minimum fare for these parts/airports then let pax complain or take a taxi....


----------



## melusine3

Kembolicous said:


> If the rates were not so freekin low and destitute, this would not happen. It is rideshare, and I am the jerk sharing the cost. Not uber, not Lyft. I have never called, but I understand those drivers doing it. I have been screwed too many times on excessive deadhead, just to run someone a few blocks.


I agree with you completely. I had a passenger enter my car and as I was driving away from pickup and the app taking it's time to boot up, I ask the man where we were headed. Sixty miles away. I should have had prior notice of this and a request to take this special trip and Uber should have made sure I was properly compensated. No matter what nay-sayers chime in with, .54 cents per mile is not a gift from the government, it is real expense. 120 miles round trip cost me $64.80 and I was paid around 34 dollars. Two hours of my time and I paid to drive a stranger far, far away.

Not long after that, another passenger hopped in my car proudly stating "This is going to be a LONG ONE we're going (95 miles away)!" and I said "no we aren't" and asked him to cancel. Passengers assume we're making piles and piles of money and don't know many of us are only breaking even - if that. The media says very little about this, instead preferring to champion the cause of Uber and riders LOVE the cheap rides. They prefer to live in the delusion that we make bank and I tell them the truth. Bit by bit, they need to know.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> What about this sounds strange to you? If there's no profit in it, less and less drivers are gonna sign on for the dead fish rides.
> You know what amazes me?
> Gotta be 50,000 drivers nationwide who HAVEN'T caught on to the fact they are losing money on most rides.
> That's some serious IQ fail.


That's because they hold onto the Uber/Lyft promise of "UP TO $1,500 PER WEEK!" and keep trying to achieve that, plus you do have UberShills on forums like this who try their best to dispute any attempts at logic. i.e. asserting that wear and tear and depreciation don't mean a thing (they do!)



Demon said:


> Drivers are not contractors.


Yes, we are. What about "independent contractor" don't you understand?



UberHammer said:


> Correct. Uber treats drivers like employees, which is why they keep losing the "they're contractors" argument in court.
> 
> If drivers are really contractors then drivers could reject a job for any reason, including the rider's destination.


Hear, hear! lol


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11

Blackout 702 said:


> Then that rider is going exactly nowhere.


But why dont I make so much money?

Stop picking and choosing. You can't choose at a real full time job so why would you on uber. I'm beginning to think drivers as a bad as the pax.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Stop picking and choosing. You can't choose at a real full time job so why would you on uber.


at a regular job, you are being paid by the hour, and you can't lose money by doing any task.

if Uber wants to hire drivers, provide the cars and pay an hourly rate, they will find the drivers a lot more open to the idea


----------



## Demon

melusine3 said:


> I agree with you completely. I had a passenger enter my car and as I was driving away from pickup and the app taking it's time to boot up, I ask the man where we were headed. Sixty miles away. I should have had prior notice of this and a request to take this special trip and Uber should have made sure I was properly compensated. No matter what nay-sayers chime in with, .54 cents per mile is not a gift from the government, it is real expense. 120 miles round trip cost me $64.80 and I was paid around 34 dollars. Two hours of my time and I paid to drive a stranger far, far away.
> 
> Not long after that, another passenger hopped in my car proudly stating "This is going to be a LONG ONE we're going (95 miles away)!" and I said "no we aren't" and asked him to cancel. Passengers assume we're making piles and piles of money and don't know many of us are only breaking even - if that. The media says very little about this, instead preferring to champion the cause of Uber and riders LOVE the cheap rides. They prefer to live in the delusion that we make bank and I tell them the truth. Bit by bit, they need to know.
> 
> That's because they hold onto the Uber/Lyft promise of "UP TO $1,500 PER WEEK!" and keep trying to achieve that, plus you do have UberShills on forums like this who try their best to dispute any attempts at logic. i.e. asserting that wear and tear and depreciation don't mean a thing (they do!)
> 
> Yes, we are. What about "independent contractor" don't you understand?
> 
> Hear, hear! lol


The part where you don't meet the definition of an independent contractor.


----------



## tohunt4me

Dont need to call nowadays.

We already KNOW the Fare wont be worth it.

My Pizzas pay me MORE PER MILE to ride.
I ALWAYS GET TIPPED.


----------



## Nick781

UberHammer said:


> That's not why they didn't sell breakfast after 10am. They didn't sell it after 10am because the grills needed to be set at a lower temperature for cooking eggs and a higher temperature for cooking hamburgers. They would stop selling breakfast, turn up the temp on the grills, and start selling hamburgers.
> 
> Of course what they serve today really isn't food, so it is all just heated at the same grill temperature.


How so? I worked at a Mcdonalds when I was 18 and produce/food came in fresh daily.


----------



## Emp9

Demon said:


> Drivers can reject the job based on destination, after they arrive.


thats a disservice to both driver and pax. so driver wastes time and gas and pax waited 5 min or more than has to reorder when he could have reordered or auto got a new driver in under a min.


----------



## empresstabitha

annstan60 said:


> I had a nice, hardworking construction guy tonight in Abington going to Hanson. He said that because he doesn't have a license he uses Uber a lot to get to & from work when he needs to (often). However, he said that because his work is often in "remote" area (i.e.Abington) & his destination is also in a somewhat "remote" area (Hanson), he's annoyed that after he requests an Uber ride MANY TIMES the driver will call him & ask where his destination is! If they don't like what they hear, they cancel the trip. That's just not right. I hate to sound all goody-goody, but we're in the business of getting people to or from their destinations. Drivers shouldn't be calling potential passengers to see if the trip is "worth it". End of rant.


Just tell him to report the people as it's against the T.O.S.



Blackout 702 said:


> Actually, no. You're wrong. I am not a cabbie. I am a ride share driver. That's why I have the option of talking with a potential passenger before I even drive to their location so that I can determine if I would like to take them to their destination or not. Let's say I need to get to my full-time job in 45 minutes and my passenger wants to go somewhere that's an hour away. I have the right and the ability to simply decline the request.
> 
> Driving with my app turned off would not have any effect on this situation except to cause me to lose out on the time that I have left so that was kind of a dumb suggestion. Getting bad trips is not the cost of doing business for me, but apparently it is for you. Sorry about that. Uber takes into account that some trips will be cancelled for various reasons, and that's why the ability is built into the app.
> 
> If you don't know the difference between a cabbie and a ride share driver then you should read a few more threads on the subject, or maybe do some research on the Internet.


That's what destination filter is for. Also it's against T.O.S. to cancel a ride because of destination and if you do it too much they'll cut you off. I don't really care you do you but because of people who do this frequently we all have to suffer the stupid new rules.


----------



## Matty760

Rules and TOS means we are employees not contractors. We are supposed to have our own rates, we also are driving to make money and not a charity.


----------



## M.209

I dont call. I text to each rider prior the arrival the following text

*** this is not an automated text ***

If your route is in congested freeway/road ( e.g. 405 , lincoln blvd, etc.), please consider another driver. 
Trips to LAX or to any event ( e.g. hollywood bowl, etc.) are excluded at any time/route. 

New to Los Angeles area? Give me a call. 

If this message is not relevant to your trip, simply ignore it.

Thanks for understanding


----------



## Beandriver

It is in uber's policy

"If it is out of your way, driver can refuse the ride"

You can only do this when you arrive at pickup location and then ask where they are going.. which is stupid..

You cannot call and ask


----------



## M.209

Beandriver said:


> It is in uber's policy
> 
> "If it is out of your way, driver can refuse the ride"
> 
> You can only do this when you arrive at pickup location and then ask where they are going.. which is stupid..
> 
> You cannot call and ask


True. WHat you think of this text that I send out to each rider

"
*** this is not an automated text ***

If your route is in congested freeway/road ( e.g. 405 , lincoln blvd, etc.), please consider another driver. 
Trips to LAX or to any event ( e.g. hollywood bowl, etc.) are excluded at any time/route.

New to Los Angeles area? Give me a call.

If this message is not relevant to your trip, simply ignore it.

Thanks for understanding"

I do ask or call. I simply let them know in advance.


----------



## M.209

In the attachment you can see my "upset reply" to support.

I really hope , both Uber and Lyft officials are on this chat too. So they could FINALLY make trips in a congested areas better and profitable!


----------



## UberAnt39

empresstabitha said:


> Just tell him to report the people as it's against the T.O.S.
> 
> That's what destination filter is for. Also it's against T.O.S. to cancel a ride because of destination and if you do it too much they'll cut you off. I don't really care you do you but because of people who do this frequently we all have to suffer the stupid new rules.


No, what's against the TOS is discrimination, and denying a trip based on destination could be one way of doing that.
If you or Uber want to try proving in an EDD or IRS court that refusing a trip from SFO to Cupertino or Palo Alto at 11pm is discrimination, go for it.
Independent contractors can and will choose which destinations lose money. Stop playing Uber's little game of pretending one thing is the other.


----------



## Beandriver

This articles will explain

https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/16/16157810/uber-drop-off-area-filter-control-drivers


----------



## Tenzo

Kembolicous said:


> They need to raise min rates. Even ifthey keep the rates the same when it hits $10, but to complete a ride for $4.00 is absurd. These short trips are killer for me. Hate them.


Wait until you get a ride for 5 blocks because the women "Couldnt walk in these heels"
gotta love those $0.85 rides with no tip


----------

